# "RE" baggin my cutlass



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

To those that have talked to here either it be my EDC build or what ever.You might have heard me talk here and there about me starting pretty much over on my car.So here we go,this is gonna be a winter project and maybe into next spring just depends how thing's go.I'll start w/ some pics of the old and work my way to the end.

Feel free to ask question's of feedback.Either way it's all good  


Let me do a little break down of what i currently have.
-1 viair 480
-1 think it's a 8 gal (can't remember) air tank
-FBSS.....E.A.I. 9 rocker switch box
-All 3/8" O.D. tube witch equal's to about 1/4" I.D. plastic DOT brake hose
-rear 3/8" fill's 1/2" dump's w/ silencer's 
-front- 1/2" fill's 3/8" dump
-rear bag's-firestone 2600's
-front bag's firestone 2500's

Now for the new
-same tank
-keeping the viair.....just for a back up
-same switch box
-gonna try and keep the rear valves the same,don't know we'll see
-FRONT-Slam specialties HE7's Dual 1/2" port
-rear bag's-same for now (maybe some slam's 8" in the rear later)
-6 ASCO 1/2" valves for the front
-4 for fill's-
-2 for dump-
-Dual run's of 1/2" I.D. parker line.....2 run's on each side of frame going to under hood

---I'M ALSO FINISHING UP ON MY EDC BUILD----
check signature

All try to take as many pic's as i can.

NOW FOR SOME PIC's


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Here's a pic of the pass. side now.This was just trown together for the summer so i could get my roll on


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Driver's side.I used to have a 1 fill 1 dump for the front then "T'd" to each bag.So that's why there's a port blocked on that 4 way


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Here's the only pic i have of the rear.You get the idea tho.
The only reason my valves are turned like that is that i have a HUGE Ass box going in there soon and needed the room.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

9 switch roller rocker Gotta g o w/ the chain baby and the Coor's light shifter :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Front bag's HE 7's


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

6- 1/2" ASCO'S for the nose


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Upper's 1 1/2" extended and reinforced


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Picked these up for $100...... well just read.....
http://www.powerperformancemotorsports.com...1&categoryId=17


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Picked this up off of ebay for $70 gonna do as much as i can w/ it


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Crap i just realized put this in wrong topic

Mod can you move this to Project rides


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

I wanna give credit when credit is due.
-Thanks' PURPLE HAZE (goottimes k.s.) for the hook up on the valves,bag's
-G-TIMES 559 for the upper's-gonna look sick after i'm done w/ em.
-.TODD for the insight 
-AAC or Alterattitudecustom's for good product's and service...thank's kevin :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Bagging a G body :ugh: ........ May the G Body Gods have mercy on your soul


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 15 2009, 10:25 PM~15674562
> *Bagging a G body :ugh: ........ May the G Body Gods have mercy on your soul
> *


HAHAH Yeah i hear that from time to time..... oh well just shake em off

Won't be the first or that last time i'ma hear that.

Oh well this is a open forum and everyone has the opinoin

So good luck to you kakalak and all your endorse


----------



## hydryan (Feb 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Nov 15 2009, 11:29 PM~15674606
> *HAHAH Yeah i hear that from time to time..... oh well just shake em off
> 
> Won't be the first or that last time i'ma hear that.
> ...



:0


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Nov 15 2009, 03:50 PM~15672309
> *Picked this up off of ebay for $70 gonna do as much as i can w/ it
> 
> 
> ...



sweet :cheesy:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Nov 15 2009, 03:34 PM~15672226
> *9 switch roller rocker  Gotta g o w/ the chain baby and the Coor's light shifter :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: ol school chain wheel :thumbsup: 

ttt keep me posted shits gonna come out nice


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Nov 15 2009, 11:29 PM~15674606
> *HAHAH Yeah i hear that from time to time..... oh well just shake em off
> 
> Won't be the first or that last time i'ma hear that.
> ...


 :biggrin: :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hydryan_@Nov 16 2009, 12:10 AM~15675101
> *:0
> *


 :0


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)




----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 15 2009, 11:26 PM~15676456
> *:0
> *



:0


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Nov 15 2009, 03:48 PM~15672302
> *Picked these up for $100...... well just read.....
> http://www.powerperformancemotorsports.com...1&categoryId=17
> 
> ...



those are so effin sweet! Makes me with I had fabricated my Impala A-Arms to take G-Body joints.


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

POST UP PICS OF THE RIDE HOMIE


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Firestone 2500's minor trimming


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Gonna prob. have to to a little c notch


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

looks good homie


----------



## BIGJOE77C10 (Jun 11, 2007)

clean car post more progress that blue is sick homie


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Thank's fellas

Car's gonna get redone (round 3) n a couple year's.Had a hail storm come thru here last summer and well it got a little damage.Also thinking about going w/ a euro clip if i can find one that's not $500 +


----------



## Ambission (Nov 16, 2007)

You should check out www.accuair.com they've got some pretty rad shit for airbags


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ambission_@Nov 17 2009, 03:09 PM~15692297
> *You should check out www.accuair.com they've got some pretty rad shit for airbags
> *


Reno and dustin do put out some really nice stuff.But my application is gonna be a little more that just lay and play.

Thank's tho


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Cleaned up the arm's a bit at least got the paint off and cross shaft's.Gonna do a little more welding on them and smooth them out a bit before powder coat


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Here's the line i'm gonna use all parker 1/2" I.D. single strand.We have a plant here in town,have some friend's that work there.This is actually shit they were gonna throw away.They snip off section's every once and a while to make sure everything is with in Torrance and test it.Shit makes great garden hose year round.
It's ratted at 400 psi,but everyone i've talked to at the plant say's that's just a "safe number" Not saying i'm gonna throw 800 psi on it.But for my app. it will work just fine


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Dam shitty pic but you get the idea


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Nov 18 2009, 11:30 PM~15711097
> *Here's the line i'm gonna use all parker 1/2" I.D. single strand.We have a plant here in town,have some friend's that work there.This is actually shit they were gonna throw away.They snip off section's every once and a while to make sure everything is with in Torrance and test it.Shit makes great garden hose year round.
> It's ratted at 400 psi,but everyone i've talked to at the plant say's that's just a "safe number" Not saying i'm gonna throw 800 psi on it.But for my app. it will work just fine
> 
> ...




GET ME SOME! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Nov 17 2009, 01:43 AM~15688530
> *Firestone 2500's minor trimming
> 
> 
> ...



yeah those are nicer than my hankooks how muchs those set ya back my hankooks were 25 a peice at pep boys but i wanna try somethin else they wore really quick with my lean


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Nov 18 2009, 11:30 PM~15711097
> *Here's the line i'm gonna use all parker 1/2" I.D. single strand.We have a plant here in town,have some friend's that work there.This is actually shit they were gonna throw away.They snip off section's every once and a while to make sure everything is with in Torrance and test it.Shit makes great garden hose year round.
> It's ratted at 400 psi,but everyone i've talked to at the plant say's that's just a "safe number" Not saying i'm gonna throw 800 psi on it.But for my app. it will work just fine
> 
> ...



thats some expensie shit right there i got all parker too but PARKERS ther best you get what you pay for


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Them are hankook's got em for $44 a piece.OUCH


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Nov 19 2009, 03:32 PM~15717113
> *Them are hankook's got em for $44 a piece.OUCH
> 
> 
> ...



sick pic how much :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Got some mirror chrome powder in today.Gonna mix it in w/ that blue pearl next to it.










http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...1#ht_1414wt_941

http://www.paintwithpearl.com/candy/pwp405b/pwp405b.htm
These guy's sell some amazing stuff.Just look thru there site heat sesative paint,glow in the dark,pearl's etc.
Got the mirror of ebay cheap

That pearl is just rad.A picture won't even do it justice so i'm not gonna even try.
Gonna mix them tougher should look bad ass


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Nov 19 2009, 04:35 PM~15717140
> *sick pic how much  :biggrin:
> *


HAHAH the 72's are gonna be w/ me till the casket drop's.
Payed $200 for em older 90's player's.Not curb rash no rust MINT


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Nov 19 2009, 03:32 PM~15717113
> *Them are hankook's got em for $44 a piece.OUCH
> 
> 
> ...



are those Z's?


----------



## calicruising (Jan 21, 2009)

i always wanted to do that powder coating myself let me know how it goes do you have the oven or just using the home one, be carefull with the fumes food might be smelling kina funny.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by calicruising_@Nov 19 2009, 06:08 PM~15718059
> *i always wanted to do that powder coating myself let me know how it goes do you have the oven or just using the home one, be carefull with the fumes food might be smelling kina funny.
> *


Naw i'm gonna pick up a used oven for all this PC aka powder coat


----------



## m0y316 (Jan 12, 2009)

the 81 lookn clean bro!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by m0y316_@Nov 20 2009, 03:43 PM~15728937
> *the 81 lookn clean bro!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Thank's

Just noticed you from KS :cheesy:


----------



## m0y316 (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Nov 20 2009, 04:00 PM~15729073
> *Thank's
> 
> Just noticed you from KS :cheesy:
> *


yup yup WICHITA!!!!


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Got this in today.It's gonna make my install a while lot easier.Instead if welding multiple bungs on my tank i'm just gonna do this.Have a pressure switch 165/200 for my viair 480,adjustable pressure switch for my york,shradder valve,Think i'm gonna keep one of those disconnects and run a regulator so i can have on board air also


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Nice


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Nov 25 2009, 04:23 PM~15780371
> *Nice
> *


Yeah still stackin up part's.till i'm ready


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Got this in today :biggrin: You know what this mean's :cheesy: 
HARRIS Model no. 25-500
1000psi max out way more than i'll need but i got it off of ebay for $8.50 shipped.I couldn't believe it.


----------



## calicruising (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## theoglean (Dec 4, 2002)

Those regulators arent rated to 1000psi there only good to 750psi. Just to keep you on the safe side.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Nov 25 2009, 06:01 PM~15780190
> *Got this in today.It's gonna make my install a while lot easier.Instead if welding multiple bungs on my tank i'm just gonna do this.Have a pressure switch 165/200 for my viair 480,adjustable pressure switch for my york,shradder valve,Think i'm  gonna keep one of those disconnects and run a regulator so i can have on board air also
> 
> 
> ...


you need to take those disconnects out and put elbows or straight fittings in it....... you could possibly lose flow. my .02


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoglean_@Nov 30 2009, 11:22 PM~15828977
> *Those regulators arent rated to 1000psi there only good to 750psi. Just to keep you on the safe side.
> *


Yeah it prob. wont ever even see 400psi (slam specialties HE 7")


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 1 2009, 06:30 AM~15831131
> *you need to take those disconnects out and put elbows or straight fittings in it....... you could possibly lose flow. my .02
> *


That pic was straight outa the box i got from ebay.It was actually FREE they shipped the wrong part.I was gonna buy one anyway's.

But yeah those disconnects are coming off anyway's.That manifold's only gonna be used for small stuff like pressure switch's,schradder valve,and i might add a regulator and 1 of those disconnects so i can run air tool's :biggrin: 

But no valves are gonna be connected to it if that's what your implying  Yeah i've had to learn the hard way about restrictive flow w/ 90's.That's why i'm pulling it all and starting over BIGGER and BETTER :thumbsup:


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

Nitrogen is gonna be sweet!

Don't flip the car over though! lol :biggrin:


----------



## THE509PIMP (Mar 4, 2003)

cool shite mange


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Dec 1 2009, 01:03 PM~15833748
> *Nitrogen is gonna be sweet!
> 
> Don't flip the car over though! lol  :biggrin:
> *


HAHAH yeah i dought that buttttttt
My only problem is that i wont be able to get a big tank  It's gonna have to be a smaller one.As you can see i'm not gonna have a whole lot of room left after i have that box in.It's pretty much gonna but up to that batt. and about the same on the other side (pass. side)Also have 2 big ass mtx amp's going in the rear quarter panel.So yeah it's gonna be real tight.But i'll be able to pound up and down the block and hit them switches :biggrin:


----------



## m0y316 (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 1 2009, 03:04 PM~15834787
> *HAHAH yeah i dought that buttttttt
> My only problem is that i wont be able to get a big tank  It's gonna have to be a smaller one.As you can see i'm not gonna have a whole lot of room left after i have that box in.It's pretty much gonna but up to that batt. and about the same on the other side (pass. side)Also have 2 big ass mtx amp's going in the rear quarter panel.So yeah it's gonna be real tight.But i'll be able to pound up and down the block and hit them switches :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## NL SUELO84 (Nov 26, 2009)

You got a bad ass cutlass


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by m0y316+Dec 1 2009, 07:39 PM~15837769-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank's fellas

Now if only i could find time to work on it


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

I wanna see some PC :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Had some time tonight.Got it up on jack stand's :cheesy:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Had the first casualty for the night.Oh well just a cover


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Already gettin cold.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Unbolting everthing


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Everything out
(Notice the stud's sticking up,that's all thread for the tank support's)I don't like putting holes in the body unless i have to


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 2 2009, 10:56 PM~15852286
> *Already gettin cold.
> 
> 
> ...


Put on a jacket.... grab a tissue for your tears, and GET BACK TO WORK :cheesy:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Side pic,you can see the shrader valve (must) and p-switch


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Other side (viair side)


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

This is water sitting in the bottom of the tank.I alway's drain the peck cock every year before putting it away for the winter.Even thought i have a water trap moisture will still get by.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Dec 2 2009, 08:20 PM~15851738
> *I wanna see some PC :biggrin:
> *


One thing at a time my friend one thing at a time


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 2 2009, 11:08 PM~15852490
> *This is water sitting in the bottom of the tank.I alway's drain the peck cock every year before putting it away for the winter.Even thought i have a water trap moisture will still get by.
> *


thats a double **** negative :nono: :ugh:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 2 2009, 08:58 PM~15852311
> *Unbolting everthing
> 
> 
> ...


:h5:  
I'm gonna be following this thread closely.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 2 2009, 09:04 PM~15852411
> *Put on a jacket.... grab a tissue for your tears, and GET BACK TO WORK :cheesy:
> *


HAHAH it's not even that cold out yet.Last year i was in a hoodie w/ carhart's and a ski mask working.Shit that was cold,played the get hot shed a layer get cold put back on a layer trick.So yeah i'm pretty spoiled this year :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 2 2009, 09:11 PM~15852548
> *thats a double **** negative :nono: :ugh:
> *


You got me on that one
You know what i'm talking about tho


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 2 2009, 09:11 PM~15852548
> *thats a double **** negative :nono: :ugh:
> *


:rofl:


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

ha ha you guys and your "****" thing lol


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 2 2009, 09:55 AM~15844430
> *Thank's fellas
> 
> Now if only i could find time to work on it
> *



We need to trade! I got all the time and no money up here!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81+Dec 2 2009, 11:14 PM~15852626-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Dec 4 2009, 01:10 AM~15867380
> *We need to trade! I got all the time and no money up here!
> *


HA yeah i'm self employed hint's the random times on online.

Yeah i've slowly been collecting part's for mine the last year.A little bit of money here little there but i think i'm down to the little thing's along the way now.Ebay's nice tho or at lest it's been nice to me.Saved me a grip


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## m0y316 (Jan 12, 2009)

how much a good air bag set up go for??????


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by m0y316_@Dec 4 2009, 07:08 PM~15875167
> *how much a good air bag set up go for??????
> *



Just a ballpark, I'd say anywhere between $1500 - $3000


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by m0y316+Dec 4 2009, 08:08 PM~15875167-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Honestly i lost track about $1000 US dollars ago.Hell it all depends how crazy you want it

I'm on the hunt for hydraulic fitting's now.Funny living in kansas we don't have a really "Go to " for shit like this.I guess i'll keep looking,hell i got 16 crimps from tank to front bag's i need.


----------



## m0y316 (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 5 2009, 01:08 AM~15877912
> *Honestly i lost track about $1000 US dollars ago.Hell it all depends how crazy you want it
> 
> I'm on the hunt for hydraulic fitting's now.Funny living in kansas we don't have a really "Go to " for shit like this.I guess i'll keep looking,hell i got 16 crimps from tank to front bag's i need.
> *


damn wonder what all i can do with my caddy lol


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Lookin good homie, keep the post detailed. Thats all I ask. :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by m0y316+Dec 6 2009, 12:20 AM~15885543-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will do
:thumbsup:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Went from 2 lines up to the nose to 1 line.It's gonna be for the EDC going back


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Line from the front (EDC) gonna go to tank


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Front pass. side.That port that is blocked used to got to the driver's side when i had a Front/Back set up.I just left it and pluged a port


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

All out


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Driver's side.Was a throw tougher for this past summer just ot get me rollin


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

All gone


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

That's i i have left is a line going back to EDC and line's coming up from both front bag's


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Pretty much all the shit i just took out tonight


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Me and the boy kickinn it


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Shit crazy .It took me what felt like forever to put it up...
Then after 2 plus hours of work it's ALL stripped down.


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 6 2009, 01:38 AM~15885990
> *Will do
> :thumbsup:
> *


:h5:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Thats good your installing an engine driven compressor :thumbsup:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 7 2009, 07:16 AM~15896663
> *Thats good your installing an engine driven compressor :thumbsup:
> *


Yep,still gotta clean up some wiring and cap off a few thing's here and there from all the smog shit.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 7 2009, 10:38 AM~15897069
> *Yep,still gotta clean up some wiring and cap off a few thing's here and there from all the smog shit.
> *


how did it mount to your engine? Was the brackets built for it, or what?


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 7 2009, 12:34 PM~15899190
> *how did it mount to your engine? Was the brackets built for it, or what?
> *


Check out my signature

EDC build up :thumbsup:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Well not much of a update.Been nasty weather out side don't really want to drive.

Still looking for Parker fitting's.Can't believe there this hard to find.Tried about 4 spot's already nothing  .Did talk to Caterpillar here in town they were real cool.Problem is they don't want to use my hose (parker) w/ there fitting's.There worried about it coming apart or whatever.Got a quote from them.Let me know what you guy's think.......To High $$$ or about right

16 fittings in total at $7.37 a piece 1/2" I.D. and 1/2" male thread w/ swivel fitting 
X16
----------
117.92 this is before taxes

Then hose $.27 a foot one wire max press. 2000lbs plent for my app. 
I guessing around 80' total.That's on the high side it will prob. be less tho.

$ .27
X80 feet
-----------
$21.60. so ball park around $140 total for everthing

This sound about right??


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Got this in today for the rear optima.Never really liked the one i had before it was kinda cheap and flimsy .

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...T#ht_1017wt_941


----------



## CUTLASS GEORGE (Apr 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Nov 17 2009, 01:43 AM~15688530
> *Firestone 2500's minor trimming
> 
> 
> ...



whats up homie checking out your built cutty looks clean, i see you got your upper arm extended you think that could clear the calipers from rubbing on the bags with out trimming the frame? or it still needs the trimming?


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASS GEORGE_@Dec 11 2009, 03:35 PM~15950203
> *whats up homie checking out your built cutty looks clean, i see you got your upper arm extended you think that could clear the calipers from rubbing on the bags with out trimming the frame? or it still needs the trimming?
> *


That pic is w/ my firestone 2500's w/ a little bit of trimming.I'm gonna have to cut more of the frame to fit eht Slam 7" in.

Arm's are not on yet,still stock

Never had any problem's w/ bag rubbing on caliper.I really wont when i get those 1 1/2" extended on.Why you having problem's w/ rubbing in a g-body??


----------



## CUTLASS GEORGE (Apr 14, 2009)

no i dont have the bags on i have seen some in here that they dont cut the frame and their bags rub on the caliper when they turn, and since i have a air bag set up laying around from my last project i think im going to bag my cutty till i could get my hydros but i did not want to trim the frame


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

So, lemme ask you something.
You don't think their is a way to run both that engine mounted compressor and the a/c compressor on the same bracket?
Forgive me if this seems like a dumb question. :happysad:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASS GEORGE+Dec 11 2009, 04:13 PM~15950604-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not dump at all.
Well my stock A/C was garbage anyway's so i said the hell w/ it (that's why they put window's in right hahah).Yeah i'm sure you could use both it would all depend on the set up you have already room for 1,extra pulley somewhere or somewhere to get a belt on to it.
--Them york's can be mounted on up to a 45 degree angle so you actually have a little bit of play room as in placement.
Feel free to ask question's i'll try to help out as much as i can or know.


----------



## CUTLASS GEORGE (Apr 14, 2009)

keep those pics posted on the progress, cant wait to see that front end :thumbsup:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASS GEORGE_@Dec 11 2009, 10:02 PM~15954726
> *keep those pics posted on the progress, cant wait to see that front end  :thumbsup:
> *


Will do 

Just bought some 8" slam's for the rear today.Gonna be sick.At least i hope


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Picked this up today for $50 off of craigslist local.It sits on top of the battery.Also has a distrubution block built in


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

lookin good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Dec 19 2009, 07:26 PM~16032136
> *lookin good bro :thumbsup:
> *


Thank's mang ,atlest someone's following my build.

Gotta have it done by JUNE 2110,getting married


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 19 2009, 11:56 PM~16034314
> *Thank's mang ,atlest someone's following my build.
> 
> Gotta have it done by JUNE 2110,getting married
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: after that youll have zero time to work on it! Looks like its going pretty well though, will definetly be badass when you're done :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 19 2009, 09:56 PM~16034314
> *Thank's mang ,atlest someone's following my build.
> 
> Gotta have it done by JUNE 2110,getting married*


 :0


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel+Dec 20 2009, 07:56 AM~16036332-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 


Well i haven't bought the fitting's yet.It's just mindblowing how god dam expensive those fitting's are.It wouldn't be that bad if it was just 2 or 3 of them but i need 16,oh well you gotta pay to play right.I'll just charge it to the game


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 11 2009, 03:21 PM~15950689
> *So, lemme ask you something.
> You don't think their is a way to run both that engine mounted compressor and the a/c compressor on the same bracket?
> Forgive me if this seems like a dumb question. :happysad:
> *



Maybe not the same bracket, but you can definitely run both. I'm gonna try to run my Sanden above my York and sink the York as low as I can on the passengers side of the engine compartment. Gonna be tricky, but I think it'll work


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Well i bought some fitting's

Originally i was gonna go w/ 1/2" I.D. parker line that i got for free but...After looking at the fitting's upclose.There restricted internally where you crimp the hose on.I think the 1/2 hose w/ the 1/2 fitting is about 3/8" I.D. so pretty much the same problem as we all have when running DOT plastic stuff.

Soooooo i said fucket went w/ 3/4" hose and fitting's so i can still have my 1/2" I.D. all the way thru

Well i originally was gonna go w/ a catapillar fitting but after looking at the fitting and comparing them w/ other's it's not that really as great of a fitting as GATES (lk i'm gonna go w/).REason being where they crimp down on the hose the internal thread's or band's was less than the catapillar.Pics bellow

Here's a pic of one w/ the ticket WOW now these are the ones w/ the swivel head's on them.I bought 8 or these and i have to get 8 more of just the standard non swivel fitting's


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Here's a pic of the catapillar fitting (right 1/2") and the GATES(left 3/4") HUGE difference


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Here's the pic of the catapillar one.Notice there's no as many band's or thread's to clamp down on.Refer to pic below

Sorry pic came out kinda blurry


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Here's a pic of the GATES.Notice the tread's on both the shaft and the inside wall.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 31 2009, 11:05 AM~16144384
> *Here's a pic of the catapillar fitting (right 1/2") and the GATES(left 3/4")  HUGE difference
> 
> 
> ...


Shit other way around


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

Hey bagged can you post how you're running all the fittings & everything for your EDC starting from the EDC all way to the tank? Oh yeah in order too please if you dont mind.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Dec 31 2009, 11:47 AM~16144756
> *Hey bagged can you post how you're running all the fittings & everything for your EDC starting from the EDC all way to the tank? Oh yeah in order too please if you dont mind.
> *


Sure from the EDC or York under hood back

-Compressor=york
-fitting's=ones from kilby
-Steel braided hose (viair) off of ^^ fitting's
-into the coalescing filter
-Then a street "T" going to tank in back,air horn-under hood,and small line to gauge in cab.....I'll take a pic of this in a minute
-From "T" back to the tank on trunk.Now i might add another coalescing filter right before i go in the tank just for a little extra.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

This is from kilby's site
dont need the manifold just use the tank pressure switch,pop off,etc and put the guage in cab


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

good to see it comin along homie.. 

i see you have the old school MTX amps, i will be puttin in a 2150x and a 275x this spring, with rainbow 6.5s for the 75x and a single old school round solobaric 10" for the 2150x! i dont need to wake up the neighborhood, but i would like a lil noise LOL...


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Dec 31 2009, 12:26 PM~16145179
> *good to see it comin along homie..
> 
> i see you have the old school MTX amps, i will be puttin in a 2150x and a 275x this spring, with rainbow 6.5s for the 75x and a single old school round solobaric 10" for the 2150x! i dont need to wake up the neighborhood, but i would like a lil noise LOL...
> *


Yeah i used to have that 2150 it's a clean amp.Had it on 2 JL 10's back in the day.I still have a 275 i might run it to my 3 1/2"


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 31 2009, 11:00 AM~16144874
> *Sure from the EDC or York under hood back
> 
> -Compressor=york
> ...


So do I need 2 Viair leader hoses? Why did you get so many extra fittings? Are you re plumbing your whole set-up?


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Dec 31 2009, 05:55 PM~16147876
> *So do I need 2 Viair leader hoses? Why did you get so many extra fittings? Are you re plumbing your whole set-up?
> *


I'm just gonna use 1 leader hose between the compressor and coalescing filter,just to dissipate the heat.That and it already has a built in check valve so you wont get back pressure on the EDC.Some thing as the set up's are as if you ran a viair.

So many fitting's..
I'm running 2 runs of 3/4" hydraulic line on each side of the frame so a total or 4 runs from the tank in the trunk to the valves under hood.Then dual run's down to the bag's (slam HE 7" dual 1/2" port's).So i'm gonna move as much air as possible in/out of those bag's.It's gonna be about a total of 1 1/2" of total air flow to each bag.Think about this i'm gonna run a little over 2 1/2 times more air that let's say if i ran 1 run if 1/2 O.D plastic=3/8" I.D

Pretty much yes i'm redoing just about everthing


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

Oh I see. are you still using that mini cone filter you had?


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Dec 31 2009, 09:42 PM~16149797
> *Oh I see. are you still using that mini cone filter you had?
> *


WHAT??


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

That little filter you had for your EDC.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jan 1 2010, 09:54 AM~16152176
> *That little filter you had for your EDC.
> *


Yeah i'm still gonna use the blue one (EDC intake for air)It's a valve cover breather from o'reiley's $5.00

As for the COALESCING filter.I'm not gonna use the noragen spelling? ones.Think i'm probally gonna sell them.I dont need them for anything


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jan 1 2010, 05:47 PM~16155635
> *Yeah i'm still gonna use the blue one (EDC intake for air)It's a valve cover breather from o'reiley's $5.00
> 
> As for the COALESCING filter.I'm not gonna use the noragen spelling? ones.Think i'm probally gonna sell them.I dont need them for anything
> *


Let me know what all extra parts you end up with or dont need. I may be interested in some stuff. Cant wait to see your ride as you get more progress on it. Gonna be nice.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jan 1 2010, 07:39 PM~16156109
> *Let me know what all extra parts you end up with or dont need. I may be interested in some stuff. Cant wait to see your ride as you get more progress on it. Gonna be nice.
> *


Well i know i have some 3/8" brass compression i need to get rid of.A whole bunch of different sizes plastic smc fittings.And 2 of these filter's,they just need the bottom drain plug lk maybe a buck








heres a pic


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

homie, i know u asked me if i wanted the filters back in the day, are tehy 3/8" fittings? hit me up... i still havent bought any filters for my setup


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Hum i'll have to go check.But i believe they are 3/8"


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Got some HE 8" slams in today from another LIL member "hearse".Gonna go in the rear and replace the firestone 2600's


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Pulled the firestones out and did a test fit w/ the slam's.Gonna work :biggrin: 

Need to drill another hole on the top bracket for the other port.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Kinda close about 3/4" but it will be fine


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Mocked up.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Had these for awhile now.Might add them on the rear.Don't know how the back end's gonna do at 400psi when i lift it.Might be to violent this way i can slow it down if need be.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Oh not gonna use 3/8" Line to the rear anymore.Gonna step it up to 1/2",should be plenty.Figured i might as well take advantage of the 1/2" port on the bag being my 2600's only had 3/8".


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Well i'm gonna have to make new upper bracket's.Well it would be easier than cutting the ones i already have up.

Look up at the pic w/ the slam and stone bag^^^^.See the all thread sticking up that goes thru the body?.Well it need to be over more so i can get to the other port on the bag,but i cant i cut out to much for the old port.So now i gotta get new upper bag plates :uh: if it's not one thing it's another


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hydryan+Nov 15 2009, 11:10 PM~15675101-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I CAUGHT YOU BOTH...... :uh: 


Just playin'


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DirtySouth Cantina_@Jan 11 2010, 06:57 PM~16258577
> *[/size][/color]
> I CAUGHT YOU BOTH...... :uh:
> Just playin'
> *


What the hell you talkin about willis???


----------



## T86CUTLASS (Aug 13, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Finally got all the fittings together all GATES 3/4" hose and 1/2" male treads


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Ordered new upper bag plated for the rear and 6 ASCO din connectors from AAC yesterday


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

WTF is up bagged... how did that little powder coater work?? have you tried it yet???

Just wondering for little shit aswell... Did you bake it in your house oven?? 

Get that edc in.. YOU WILL NEVER GO BACK... Been running the Sanden for 3 years now..


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Jan 12 2010, 07:31 PM~16270272
> *WTF is up bagged... how did that little powder coater work?? have you tried it yet???
> 
> Just wondering for little shit aswell... Did you bake it in your house oven??
> ...


Nope no powder yet,gotta run everthing still and reinforce.Gonna do that at one of the homboys house.He's got welder and a 210 outlet for the oven also.No You dont want to use the same oven you bake everday shit in.I have a old shit oven lined up just for this.

Yeah cant wait to get the EDC going and NITRO


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Well got a couple thing's from AAC this past week
-6 "mini" din connectors 
-2 upper bag plates for the rear


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Also picked up some 1/2" DOT hose for the rear.And a couple compression fittings for the rear bag's not pictured


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Got a little bit done last night,well at least i can get the rear bag's in and done w/ for now.
Part's to be welded


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Homeboy welding the shit up


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Finish in raw


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

2 Members: baggedout81, mR. Sleepy


I see ya creapin los


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Didn't go to over board w/ the welding didnt really need to


----------



## mR. Sleepy (Nov 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jan 23 2010, 08:22 AM~16384240
> *2 Members: baggedout81, mR. Sleepy
> I see ya creapin los
> *


Juss taking a peek at what your working with....looking good :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Here's a quick mock up.The fill side is the 90 degree fitting.The valve sticking up goes thru the rear gonna be the drop valve


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Here's where all my old stuff's going into.Homeboys 65 chevy fleetside


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Looking good mayne. LOL at your pm earlier, yeah they got me good with that joke.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Jan 24 2010, 12:24 AM~16391255
> *Looking good mayne. LOL at your pm earlier, yeah they got me good with that joke.
> *


HAHAH bet that PM box was floddin


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jan 23 2010, 07:25 AM~16384253
> *Here's a quick mock up.The fill side is the 90 degree fitting.The valve sticking up goes thru the rear gonna be the drop valve
> 
> 
> ...



That's a really cool way of building the dump valve!


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jan 24 2010, 06:00 PM~16396588
> *That's a really cool way of building the dump valve!
> *


Yeah why not ya know there 1/2" dual port's on the rear.It's gonna be plenty fast gong up,so i want the same going down.


Got them painted,this week have em put in.Went w/ a "Hammered black" from rust-oleum,this shit's the best.Same stuff i've used under hood and trunk.Gives a little bit of texture


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Had some time tonight,got the rear's fitted and cut in.
Gonna have to locktite most i can here at homeI'm just using a forced air propane unit for the winter (btw it helps at least 50 inside not 20) wanna make sure i get a good bond.

-cutting holes,MEASURE 5 TIMES CUT ONCE.
-Sorry shit's real dirty bad pics but you get the idea


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Pass. side in


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Drivers side


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Think i'm gonna ditch those big ass shock's and go w/ some smaller ones like the under hoos shock's


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jan 25 2010, 10:31 PM~16412428
> *Think i'm gonna ditch those big ass shock's and go w/ some smaller ones like the under hoos shock's
> *


No man I got this 81 Regal & it has like these tiny 8" shocks. I'll try to take a pic tomorrow. They're only $5 each. I'm gonna use them on my Regal cause mine has these tension bars running from left to right the whole length under the rear deck.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Got is in today 3/8" check valve by Deltrol bought off ebay.


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jan 26 2010, 11:05 AM~16416011
> *Got is in today 3/8" check valve by Deltrol bought off ebay.
> 
> 
> ...


ohhhhh fancy!


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

lookin good bro. Any reason you're puttin a 90 on the fill in the rear? I guess you're running high PSI but I think that eliminating 90's from the fill side works wonders.


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jan 26 2010, 11:05 AM~16416011
> *Got is in today 3/8" check valve by Deltrol bought off ebay.
> 
> 
> ...


What are you using the check valve for?


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Jan 27 2010, 09:00 AM~16427107
> *lookin good bro. Any reason you're puttin a 90 on the fill in the rear? I guess you're running high PSI but I think that eliminating 90's from the fill side works wonders.
> *


Well i had 3/8" plastic DOT before and at 200 psi it was dam quick.So i swapped it out for some 1/2" plastic,little bigger so probally faster also.Plus i'm gonna be running 250-300 PSI off the york so yeah it will be almost to quick.I'm also adding some slow downs (Hydraulic ones not plastic) either before the FILL valve or after so if it's to fast all i have to do is turn it down.Cant remember if i posted a pic yet.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jan 27 2010, 12:01 PM~16428450
> *What are you using the check valve for?
> *


Well i think it's gonna to on the tank and from the 3/8" DOT plastic line from the EDC.Reason being my coalescing filter's are rated 250 PSI so when i'll have the NITRO on i wont be over loading the filter on PSI being i'm gonna have nitro at i'm thinking 350-400 PSI.I dint think about that till after i had ordered the steel braided VIAIR hose w/ built in check valve.So i'm gonna have 2 check valves i guess instead of the 1 i really only need


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jan 27 2010, 04:22 PM~16430323
> *Well i had 3/8" plastic DOT before and at 200 psi it was dam quick.So i swapped it out for some 1/2" plastic,little bigger so probally faster also.Plus i'm gonna be running 250-300 PSI off the york so yeah it will be almost to quick.I'm also adding some slow downs (Hydraulic ones not plastic) either before the FILL valve or after  so if it's to fast all i have to do is turn it down.Cant remember if i posted a pic yet.
> *


okay i got u. I saw the pic of the slowdowns... i kinda wana run those too but i dont have any damn room. I wish more fittings were combined together.... like a swivel fitting thats also a check valve.... or a swivel fitting thats also a slow down............ or better yet, a swivle fitting thats a check valve and a slow down!!! :happysad:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Jan 27 2010, 06:02 PM~16431988
> *okay i got u. I saw the pic of the slowdowns... i kinda wana run those too but i dont have any damn room. I wish more fittings were combined together.... like a swivel fitting thats also a check valve.... or a swivel fitting thats also a slow down............ or better yet, a swivle fitting thats a check valve and a slow down!!!  :happysad:
> *


You crazy :0


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

Here's that shock I was telling you about Bagged. :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jan 27 2010, 11:31 PM~16436145
> *Here's that shock I was telling you about Bagged. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yeah,clean and outa the way


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Didnt get much done tonight,took apart all the old stuff


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

1/2" and 3/8" valves
Gonna keep the 1/2" for the rear
The 3/8" as spares,well i'm gonna run one to my air horn being that the shitty as 1/4" that come w/ it already took a dive


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Cant believe i had all these dam fittings.Sad part is that's not all of them.


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jan 27 2010, 10:46 PM~16436304
> *Hell yeah,clean and outa the way
> *


Hell yeah. It's factory on this 81 but not my 84. Just thought it would be better than the hood shocks & even better than the shocks you have now.


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jan 9 2010, 07:53 PM~16238877
> *Had these for awhile now.Might add them on the rear.Don't know how the back end's gonna do at 400psi when i lift it.Might be to violent this way i can slow it down if need be.
> 
> 
> ...


so you got these off ebay?


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Did a little bit of locktite tonight on the rear bags.Figgured i'd do it inside where it's warm.

I used teflon tape on my old set up and hated it,just looked chep.So i went w/ the best stuff to use


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

I probably got a little carried away w/ it but i dont care.I just dont wanna have any leaks.Also have another bottle on the way for later so what the hell


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Done ready to dry and put in


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

put them arms on already!!!!!!!! i wana see them on ur ride :cheesy:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@Feb 1 2010, 12:58 AM~16474436
> *put them arms on already!!!!!!!! i wana see them on ur ride :cheesy:
> *


I'm still have to look for a shitty old oven so i can do the powder coat


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

These came in today.Gonna pull out those big ass shocks and go w/ these a hell of allot smaller and outa the way

Autozone
Part # F95011


----------



## flakes23 (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 2 2009, 09:56 PM~15852286
> *Already gettin cold.
> 
> 
> ...


put the old bags on tha snapper :0


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 2 2010, 05:55 PM~16491613
> *These came in today.Gonna pull out those big ass shocks and go w/ these a hell of allot smaller and outa the way
> 
> Autozone
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by flakes23+Feb 2 2010, 07:49 PM~16492863-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## saltyroads (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by m0y316_@Dec 4 2009, 09:08 PM~15875167
> *how much a good air bag set up go for??????
> *


For my lincoln, the kits run from 3800 to 4300. The stuff for the GM cars should be alot cheaper.


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 2 2010, 04:55 PM~16491613
> *These came in today.Gonna pull out those big ass shocks and go w/ these a hell of allot smaller and outa the way
> 
> Autozone
> ...


Let me know if you need anymore pics. Gonna put the ride out for sale by the weekend.


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Feb 4 2010, 01:42 AM~16507096
> *Let me know if you need anymore pics. Gonna put the ride out for sale by the weekend.
> *


post them if ucan homie,im doing the same thing :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

watup homie just stop by


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

to see your work


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Feb 4 2010, 04:05 AM~16508596
> *post them if  ucan homie,im doing the same thing :biggrin:
> *


Well I was gonna put it out for sale this weekend but we just got 10 inches of snow within the last 3 hours so that will have to wait but I will get more pics. BTW Baggedout posted the part number in case you need it.


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

lookin good brother


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal+Feb 6 2010, 12:01 AM~16528579-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks mang

Just 1 more big purchase (air line) and i can get cracking on it again,gotta couple small things here and there but nothing to hard or very cost affective.


----------



## 59camino (Jan 8, 2009)

lookin great man. cant wait to see it all together.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 59camino_@Feb 12 2010, 12:23 AM~16590032
> *lookin great man. cant wait to see it all together.
> *



Thanks mang,cant wait till it's rollin again


Got this in the other day might run it to turn on a manual ball valve between the NITRO and tank.But we'll see if i dont use it for that i've got a few trick's up my sleeve 

-closed 11" open 17"


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Feb 12 2010, 03:45 PM~16595019
> *:wave:
> *


What up SHIB

Mr. hollywood,yeah i seen the clip :biggrin:


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Feb 13 2010, 11:54 PM~16606392
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAH,yeahhh bro 


taking donations for the 4 lines of dro line....Shit's not cheap cuzz


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Feb 13 2010, 10:54 PM~16606392
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Got my switch box in finally.Took 2 month's but fuck it,i wasn't really ib a hurry anyways.Just wanted something a little different

AVS 9 roller rocker


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Just got these in the mail.Gonna go from fill valves to the rear bags

Parker 1/2" PTC =1/2" NPT 45 degree


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 12 2010, 10:36 PM~16599091
> *What up SHIB
> 
> Mr. hollywood,yeah i seen the clip :biggrin:
> *



Ha ha did you see the Discovery Channel thing?


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Feb 22 2010, 05:31 PM~16690870
> *Ha ha did you see the Discovery Channel thing?
> *


Yeper


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Well i got this in today off the ebay.Nackamichi 6 disc single din.

Gonna have to iso -mount the two and do a little more cutting on the wood grain and steel plate behind it. 









Already have a CD45z in there.Amazing simple clean deck


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

:420:


----------



## aguilera620 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 2 2009, 07:54 PM~15852246
> *Had some time tonight.Got it up on jack stand's :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


dont u have this car in Wichita? i think i saw this one like 2 weeks ago at Lil Mo's cuz i remember it said G body on the front license plate.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by aguilera620_@Feb 26 2010, 11:52 PM~16739150
> *dont u have this car in Wichita?  i think i saw this one like 2 weeks ago at Lil Mo's cuz i remember it said G body on the front license plate.
> *


Nope wrong car,what the hell someone stole my plate idea.Well gonna have to change it again :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Alright getting back at it again.It's starting to warm up a bit.

Well got the rear truck shocks in.Man do they clean the trunk up,outa the way and all








Installed the rear bags.Not for sure if i quite like it yet.Had to drill a hole in the side of the spring perch to get the air line tru.Used compression fitting from bag to line.If it leaks i'm pulling it out and putting in a couple Alcon PTC fittings a have


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Pulled my horn out also.Dam cheap ass valve went out on it.








Figgured while i had it out i'd put a coat of paint on it being it was really cheap chrome


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Found this pic,solar charger hooked up to the rear batterie.Never had a batterie yet :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Found some bungs to weld to tank for more ports,gonna get them welded on this week and repaint the air tank.Hoping to have most the air stuff in the trunk done by this week end but we'll see.

Pics soon


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Drilled out a few holes

Best dam drill bit i've ever owned.If you dont have one go get one,i've used mines 100's of times


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

13 ports all together and there all gonna get used

I dont like T fittings


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

My buddy just sprayed some motorcycle parts for another friend w/ this blue and it turned out awesome.

So i said fuck it and started sanding.


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

So you're a Nack stereo fan!? That's awesome man that shit is some serious Audiophile entertainment


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Mar 17 2010, 09:45 AM~16915606
> *So you're a Nack stereo fan!? That's awesome man that shit is some serious Audiophile entertainment
> *


Good to see other people like the proper sound stage rather than just fuckin RATTTTTLE... Have me a set of OLD OLD NACK 8's in my old pickup... Havent seen anyone in a long time with that shit.. Builds comin along good job... Any word on the powder coater yet?


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Mar 17 2010, 12:06 PM~16917313
> *Good to see other people like the proper sound stage rather than just fuckin RATTTTTLE... Have me a set of OLD OLD NACK 8's in my old pickup... Havent seen anyone in a long time with that shit.. Builds comin along good  job... Any word on the powder coater yet?
> *



Yeah my dad is running a Nack Deck in his 37 Chevy with Audison amps and Focal Speakers


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby+Mar 17 2010, 09:45 AM~16915606-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks fellas,yeah i've always liked Nackamichi clean and simple.

No oven yet  think i'm gonna wait till after my wedding to tear down the front end and powder coat.Gonna use my car in my wedding so it needs to rool.Gonna have 3/4" hydro hose to the valves under hood then 3/8" plastic DOT to the bags for now hahahahah.

I'm itching to get that tank sanded down all the way and throw that paint on.Shit's great already mixed just prep and paint then clear done


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

13 ports total 
I don't like T fittings
1-compressor 480
2-rear fills
4-front fills..4 lines of dro hose
1-drain
1-top of tank..cant get to
1-EDC in
1-Nitro in
1-regulator=air tools 
1-manifold=p. switches


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 17 2010, 08:58 PM~16920318
> *13 ports total
> I don't like T fittings
> 1-compressor 480
> ...


 uffin: uffin:


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

glad to see atleast the bags finally got used. all they did was sit in my closet


----------



## jugoDEcarlo (Apr 26, 2007)

BUMP for bagging a gbody :ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 16 2010, 02:35 PM~16908099
> *Drilled out a few holes
> 
> Best dam drill bit i've ever owned.If you dont have one go get one,i've used mines 100's of times
> ...


wow didn't know you can add holes to a tank :wow: need to add some to my tanks :uh:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hearse+Mar 21 2010, 04:46 AM~16950856-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah i had a hell of a time finding some bungs locally and all the ones i found on the interwebz were just a rip off.

But i found a local store called FASTENALL.They have all kinds of shit.Ended up going w/ a 2" long threaded 1/2" I.D. NPT pipe they had and had my friend cut them down to 1" long and machine out the fronts.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Got a little paint work done today.Turned out pretty good.

Went w/ a little bit of pearl for the hell of it.

I will say this much about that paint i used.Mix it w/ a stir stick.The metallic separates and settles to the bottle and wont beak loose just by shaking.Guess it's from sitting on a shelf for XXX amount of time.

Primed









paint

















cleared


----------



## jugoDEcarlo (Apr 26, 2007)

shits coming along nice :biggrin: 












































this hamburgers for you :cheesy:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Still stackin part's
Gonna get some progress this week.Gonna be good weather finally


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Fuck up night fellas,had to start all over w/ the rear upper brackets for the rear.Tried doing the reear w/ compressions fittings but it's just not gona work being i gotta run the line thru the side of the side of the spring pearch and this shit's not goon bend and still seal right.

So i had to step of the height of the top bracket to fit a PTC fitting
compression fitting 








PTC fitting


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Quick mock up of the shit








You can see the way i'm doin the dump valve w/ the rear driver side there and filter off the 480 back up


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

"Re"try story of this build

Shit dont come in a box pre done

Cant fuck w/ that grinder,trust me


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

now u know after this is done its time to juice something :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STREET HUSTLE_@Mar 30 2010, 10:05 AM~17042658
> *now u know after this is done its time to juice something  :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHAH idk,i think after this i'm gonna be done for awhile.

But i do have a 87 roller sittin in the weeds still.Hummmm maybe i should get in on that BMH raffle


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 30 2010, 10:15 AM~17042728
> *HAHAHAH idk,i think after this i'm gonna be done for awhile.
> 
> But i do have a 87 roller sittin in the weeds still.Hummmm maybe i should get in on that  BMH raffle
> *


see there u go u all set now an why not it would be worth it :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

welded up again using ALCON 1/2" to fit

Shit don't come pre made in a box,had to raise it 3/4"


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Guess my valves came into day at the post office.I'll get some pics tomm


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Apr 1 2010, 02:16 PM~17067659
> *Guess my valves came into day at the post office.I'll get some  pics tomm
> *


glad to here


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STREET HUSTLE_@Mar 30 2010, 08:05 AM~17042658
> *now u know after this is done its time to juice something  :biggrin:
> *


lol orange juice is what I drink :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Apr 2 2010, 06:48 AM~17073947
> *lol orange juice is what I drink :biggrin:
> *


you mean orange drank :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Nov 17 2009, 01:42 AM~15688525
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOVIN THAT COLOR!!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Apr 2 2010, 08:29 AM~17074983
> *you mean orange drank :biggrin:
> *


lol i was 
:420:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Got rear brackets painted last night








GC 450's all 1/2"








Picked up another filter.3/8" ports gonna be less fittings than the 1/2" one i had on there to begin w/.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Apr 2 2010, 01:57 PM~17076815
> *LOVIN THAT COLOR!!
> *


Thanks


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Gonna start making some head way tomm.Got 95% of the part's in to finish up the back half.Then it's running lines to the nose=valves+FINISH EDC= :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Fucked up my ankle the other day so shit's been on hold.  

Won a Watts regulator on ebay for $7.00 shipped day :biggrin: Going off of tank for air tools etc.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Got a goody in the mail today from ebay.

2 1/2" oil filled 600 psi gauge.Got the port on the back side so you wont see any hose


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Also made up a little drain jitney to drain my tank so i dont have to make a mess in the trunk next time.Cost me under $20.Reference the piece of paper to metal of the body of the car in trunk.So the 2 washer's will be sandwiched between the body.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Grommet for the rear air line








Pic of my drain valve gonna be on a ball valve








Pic of the rear dump valves










Tomm. gonna be more progress,i got 99% of the parts for the rear now so it's gonna fall in place quick now


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

lookin good i need to put a filter on mine where should i get one :thumbsup:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Apr 11 2010, 11:59 AM~17159260
> *lookin good i need to put a filter on mine where should i get one :thumbsup:
> *


PM sent


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Picked these up for free today also.Gonna use the what i can at lest the extensions.Make a panel w/ air guage and switch for air horn,viair,EDC and what ever i end up w/.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Picked up a gegulator








Distribution block for pressure switch etc.








Compressor set up








Rear valve set up









More to come tomm. :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Wiring up rear valves
Used everything from before only allot cleaner


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Glued up








Took the clip off the top so it can go over 250 psi.I've heard that they'll go to 400 psi :0


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Inlet for EDC and a veiw of the manifold








Ball valve drain jitney 








bottom of tank shot for drain


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Everything split loomed for now.I need to still add a couple more wires for EDC and relay but you get the idea


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Fuck see that big ass scratch ^^^^^.That;s why it's good to have 2 people when putting a heavy ass tank into a awkward spot.Good thing it's on the back side  


Was gonna run the rear air line up today but i didn't have my uni-bit.It's in my work truck.

Gonna bore out those holes,run the line up to valves then it's pretty much done in the rear then on to finish up the York and valves under hood


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

DAMN HOMIE GLAD YOU KNOW WHAT YOUR DOING CAUSE IT LOOKS HELLA COMPLICATED!! :around:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Apr 17 2010, 08:27 PM~17223497
> *DAMN HOMIE GLAD YOU KNOW WHAT YOUR DOING CAUSE IT LOOKS HELLA COMPLICATED!! :around:
> *


HAHAh yeah my friends still dont under stand me after i explain it to them 1/2a dozen times.

It's not really as bad as you think,just gotta plan ahead cut or drill once.Three years ago i dint really know shit about the air game (hints the "RE") now i wonder at times what the hell am i thinking.

Wait till i get into the front end and reinforcing the frame front/rear arches :biggrin:


----------



## jugoDEcarlo (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

lol now you got me thinking about ditching the wood..


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Apr 18 2010, 07:34 PM~17230018
> *lol now you got me thinking about ditching the wood..
> *


Yeah i just bought some all thread think it was 3/8" for the tank and 1/4" for viair.Cut it down and tacked it down.I dont wanna put any more holes in the body than i have to.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Hopefully more progress tomm. or this weekend :x:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

I swear to christ if i dont find this uni-bit i'm gonna burn this bitch to the ground. :angry:


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Apr 21 2010, 03:05 PM~17261383
> *I swear to christ if i dont find this uni-bit i'm gonna burn this bitch to the ground. :angry:
> *



don't do it!


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Apr 21 2010, 07:37 PM~17262819
> *don't do it!
> *


Fuck it's long gone,i'm gonna but one tomm.

But i'll put money on it will show up of course here in the next couple day's.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Look what was found yesterday.I ws at sears getting ready to buy another one when homboy called me and said he found them.That's was happens when you have 2 different projects in 2 different garages.

Probably finish up hte rear end tomm. afternoon


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

those things work great!


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)




----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby+Apr 23 2010, 01:00 PM~17280761-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where you been hiding :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Rear lines done,there zip tied for now.Gonna do some kinda odel off one of the valve srews to clean it up a bit.

Plugged up 2 port's for now.Just gonna run 1 3/4" line down each side for now.Gotta reinforce the frame (wink wink no ****)so i'd have to take it off any ways








port plugged for now for the nitro


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Pass side air line going up thru.
You can see the bottom of the drain for my tank here 
I know i know that 3/8" line is from EDC gonna secure it down still.
And of course grommets thru the body








Driver side


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Apr 27 2010, 07:40 PM~17322068
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

AT LEAST MAKE A VIDEO WHEN YOUR DONE! :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Apr 29 2010, 06:33 PM~17344221
> *AT LEAST MAKE A VIDEO WHEN YOUR DONE! :biggrin:
> *


Will do


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Got a little something the other day


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Started pulling more smog shit off.I can actually see down both sides of the motor.
Tried to loosen each line that goes to the manifold but that shit was rusted and not moving at all so i'll just cap it off at the main

















more shit


----------



## jugoDEcarlo (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@May 4 2010, 02:58 PM~17389252
> *Started pulling more smog shit off.I can actually see down both sides of the motor.
> Tried to loosen each line that goes to the manifold but that shit was rusted and not moving at all so i'll just cap it off at the main
> 
> ...


cut them off then use a socket


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jugoDEcarlo_@May 12 2010, 05:37 PM~17468356
> *cut them off then use a socket
> *


I got the driver side off,and actually a 1/2" npt cap would fit i believe.Now the pass is stuck bigger than shit,gonna have to heat it up.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Got that Pass side collector thing off.Used vise grips and the 2 pice handle off my jack along w/ some PB blaster,was a little scetchy at first but i got it off.

Cleaned up some wiring along w/ pulling the charcoal canister and moving the coolant revisor down."RE"cycled a aluminum bracket and made a little leg for it,looks pretty good

Will have pics Sun or Mon. teh misses took my camera :angry:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

THANKS FOR THAT INFO ON THE RIDES OUT THERE.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@May 15 2010, 04:55 PM~17499502
> * THANKS FOR THAT INFO ON THE RIDES OUT THERE.
> *


No prob. :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Capped off


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Cleaned up some more wiring and split loomed it


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Pulled the charcoal canister out








Flipped the reservoir around to make room for valves








"RE"used a piece of aluminum strap for a mounting point.Didn't turn out to bad.I might change it a bit tho


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Got my air horn back in








It's a tight fit behind these lights








It originally came w/ a cheap ass 1/4" valve that leaked,so i'm REusing a 3/8" from my old set up


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Started to bind up my switch panel but we had our heads up our asses.Bent it the wrong way :uh: oh well the piece of aluminum i had was some thick shit and we got the break to tight and put a crack in bend.Fuck it throw it in the trash


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

hey if you need a switch plate to use I can give you one for 8 switches


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@May 18 2010, 08:26 AM~17525201
> *hey if you need a switch plate to use I can give you one for 8 switches
> *


Thanks,but old boys making my one today at work.It's really just gonna hold my air gauge and on/off switches for air horn,EDC,viair 480 and spare room for something down the road


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@May 18 2010, 05:58 AM~17525076
> *Got my air horn back in
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

LOOKIN good man :thumbsup:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by foey_@May 18 2010, 08:43 AM~17525282
> *LOOKIN good man :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks.i'm gaining everyday


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

I'm not  stupid rain is pissing me off and stalling my build time. :angry:


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## steamboat (Sep 30, 2002)

Your kicking ass now. So you are running dual 3/4" line to the front bags? I want to upgrade my front line to 3/4" Parker line as well. Where did you get those hefty Gates fittings and how much did they run you?


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by foey+May 18 2010, 09:58 AM~17525911-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## steamboat (Sep 30, 2002)

Good looking out man, I'm gonna be bugging a bunch to get my setup the way I want it. Noone in my neck of the woods has messed with a York, or gone with 3/4" line, and I need it for my heavy ride.

:biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by steamboat_@May 18 2010, 03:27 PM~17529316
> *Good looking out man, I'm gonna be bugging a bunch to get my setup the way I want it. Noone in my neck of the woods has messed with a York, or gone with 3/4" line, and I need it for my heavy ride.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


No problem,fell free to ask.If i cant help there's others that can


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

One of friends made this up for me today at his work.I punched a hole in it a little bit ago.Still need to drill out the holes for the switches and mount it.


----------



## jugoDEcarlo (Apr 26, 2007)

:thumbsdown: smog shit, it should run smoother now


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jugoDEcarlo_@May 19 2010, 06:48 PM~17543591
> *:thumbsdown: smog shit, it should run smoother now
> *


Yeah,it's crazy how much shit i pulled off


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Found some old pics right after i bought it maybe 1997-99.Had 15x8 bolt on luxors w/ a static drop








Now w/ 13x7 and bagged


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Before








After


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Got the air horn all plumed and wired up


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

whats the psi on the horn?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

is that a new switch plate


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68+May 21 2010, 08:44 AM~17560434-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeper,gonna have the switches for Air horn,EDC on/off,Viair on/off,Gain setting for my Mtx 2300

Still debating on if i like the ram finish of if i should paint it


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@May 20 2010, 09:19 AM~17550658
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOU KNOW THEY SELL THE CHROME FOR THE PLASTIC BUMPERS AT AUTOZONE OR PEPBOYS. IT COMES ON A ROLL THAT YOU CUT TO FIT AND ITS GOT ADHESIVE ON IT.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@May 21 2010, 10:16 AM~17561057
> *YOU KNOW THEY SELL THE CHROME FOR THE PLASTIC BUMPERS AT AUTOZONE OR PEPBOYS. IT COMES ON A ROLL THAT YOU CUT TO FIT AND ITS GOT ADHESIVE ON IT.
> *


Yeah i never got around to it.Now i'm due for some new paint and body work after a hail storm last year.So yeah it will go back on some day


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@May 20 2010, 06:20 AM~17548982
> *Yeah,it's crazy how much shit i pulled off
> 
> 
> ...


definitely one of my favorite things about havin a '59... they didnt care about air pollution back then and neither do I uffin: uffin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@May 21 2010, 03:57 PM~17563822
> *definitely one of my favorite things about havin a '59... they didnt care about air pollution back then and neither do I uffin: uffin:
> *


HAHAh X2 yeah it never was ever worth a shit anyways.Shit if anything my car runs better than before.To think it all started back when i ripped the cat off driving it onto a alignment rack.

It's great not having to worry about "Passing Smog" every year around here.

Gonna start on the EDC this week,think i have all the parts i need


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

lookin good man! good chattin with ya tonite.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@May 26 2010, 01:19 AM~17606589
> *lookin good man! good chattin with ya tonite.
> *


Yeper,i'll post pics when i sober up tomm.Mnaged to put em in my EDC build.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Made up some bracketry w/ aluminum strap from local hardware store.I 've used this stuff allot


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Intake side

One thing i noticed is that you dont need that fitting fron kilby or gauge for the intake.The port and the breather filter were both 3/8" but the OCD was talking so i had to make them match








Outage side piecing together


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Here's my little block going back to tank,gauge in cab,and air horn








Line going back to tank


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Line going to horn








Over view


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Had a bit of a snag also.

Was working on my car and kept smelling gas.I musta i think hit the tank w/ the jack handle and put a hairline crack in it.While having the garage door open and the sun shining in i pressurized the tank and it started dripping out.

I cleaned the surface w/ sandpaper and put on some JB weld we'll see if it holds


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: killacks, Fine59Bel, baggedout81


What's up pimpin


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

nice build bro,that cutty is nice ,sete-up is real nice 2 not all messy


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@May 27 2010, 01:34 AM~17618543
> *nice build bro,that cutty is nice ,sete-up is real nice 2 not all messy
> *


Thanks,yeah i dont like the look of a snake pit


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Ordered up 700' of 16 gauge primary 7 different colors $75.00 shipped of ebay.Localy they want like $8.00 for 25'.Fuck that


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@May 4 2010, 04:54 PM~17389190
> *Got a little something the other day
> 
> 
> ...


Glad to be able to help a little on your build, first time i have been sober enough to find it in the past few weeks..... You better hurry.... weddings 3 weeks away!


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@May 4 2010, 03:54 PM~17389190
> *Got a little something the other day
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@May 28 2010, 12:25 AM~17628990
> *Glad to be able to help a little on your build, first time i have been sober enough to find it in the past few weeks..... You better hurry.... weddings 3 weeks away!
> *


Yeah thanks again,i haven't even told anyone about the"Other thing" i'm gonna do.It's under wraps for now.

Yeah i'm waiting on ebay now,gonna buy the line this week



> _Originally posted by foey_@May 28 2010, 06:36 AM~17630635
> *:0
> *


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

REued the 3/8" dot i pulled out to get a idea to see how much 3/4" dro hose to buy








15' so i'll need 30' total hummm at $5-6 a foot this shit's gonna add up quick


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Here's all the line i pulled out and after getting what i need outa it.Not a whole lot left really


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Line going to gauge 








Going thru firewall


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

I picked these up off ebay a year or so for cheap.There 12 volt was gonna do something w/ them someday.I using the street t's off them,there about $8 a piece here so anywhere i can save a buck


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

oh ^^^ and i think the valve mounting brackets will work on my GC's also


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@May 28 2010, 11:13 AM~17632530
> *I picked these up off ebay a year or so for cheap.There 12 volt was gonna do something w/ them someday.I using the street t's off them,there about $8 a piece here so anywhere i can save a buck
> 
> 
> ...


ahhh an adjustable wrench, is there nothing they can't do? NO **** :biggrin: 

When I got my 50' of 3/4" air line is was pretty pricey (ended up not needing a good 20' or so ft. Now using it for the front of my Blazer only and the rest of my left over 1/2" line for the back).


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by foey_@May 29 2010, 12:42 PM~17640968
> *ahhh an adjustable wrench, is there nothing they can't do? NO ****  :biggrin:
> 
> When I got my 50' of 3/4" air line is was pretty pricey (ended up not needing a good 20' or so ft. Now using it for the front of my Blazer only and the rest of my left over 1/2" line for the back).
> *


HAHA yeah i use the shit outa them,i keep 2 in every ca i own.Them channel locks and gear wrenches are a must

Dam 50' :wow: yeah i'm just doing 1/2" dot for the rear also no need to get to carried away


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

oops, it was for my dakota. I was running it all the way to the front since I had all my valves on my tank. The rear was simple, didn't need much since the tank was right on top of where my bags were. A little tough getting the air line to do what I wanted but worked out in the end.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Drilled out the fittings a little bit to make it 1/2" all the way thru.There's was a bit of a lip inside them after i got looking at them closer.








Plumbed up the valves,fittings for the most part for the front.Kinda funny that i'm running this 3/4" hydro hose then it's going to 3/8" O.D. 1/4" I.D dot hose.Only temporary


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Cleaned up the wiring for the pass side so all i'll have to do is screw in the hose to valves and put a couple crimp caps on the GC's


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Started thinking about my washer fluid tank,i could not think of the last time i had actually used it.So i took that shit out,make room for the valves.Think i might put one in some where later that's a small but for now it car wait 








After








Wires ready to go


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

So far i have had no leaks w/ the loctite 545 i'm really impressed.I was so worried about that.But i did find a tiny leak on a weld that was on the middle bung that we welded on shitttttttttt.Gonna have to grind it down and weld a tack and hopefully we can shoot a little paint over it w/ out fucking it up to bad


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Now for the best part.

After getting all that done i pluged up the 2 ports for where the dro lines supposed to go.Hooped up my air gauge in cab and let the 480 build to 100 psi.Oh also ran the york for about 20 seconds i could literally watch the air gauge climb haaaaa.

Here it is Slam Specialties HE8's in the back w/ 12" of stroke.Way more than the firestone 2600's (9 
some lift)I'm stoked.

Boy does that shit lift quick and drops almost as fast.I still had the front on stands and when i lifted i could hear the stands squeak 

It's durty as shit but fuck it's under construction


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@May 31 2010, 07:27 PM~17657880
> *Now for the best part.
> 
> After getting all that done i pluged up the 2 ports for where the dro lines supposed to go.Hooped up my air gauge in cab and let the 480 build to 100 psi.Oh also ran the york for about 20 seconds i could literally watch the air gauge climb haaaaa.
> ...



Fuckin sweet dude!

I can't wait to see what my RE 8's are gonna do in my 64


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jun 1 2010, 12:12 AM~17660394
> *Fuckin sweet dude!
> 
> I can't wait to see what my RE 8's are gonna do in my 64
> *


Same here,you guy w/ those impalas have a perfect set up from factory.

That's another thing i'm gonna work on in the future


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@May 31 2010, 10:25 PM~17660564
> *Same here,you guy w/ those impalas have a perfect set up from factory.
> 
> That's another thing i'm gonna work on in the future
> *



How come a perfect setup?


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@May 31 2010, 08:27 PM~17657880
> *
> 
> 
> ...


... 8's ... all ... a ... round :0 yay/ney?


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby+Jun 1 2010, 11:48 AM~17663524-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naw just the back,wouldn't do much good on the front being the uppers and full lock up already hit the frame w/ my 2500's.

But i am putting in HE7's tho :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jun 1 2010, 10:58 AM~17664168
> *Factory off trailing arms=leverage.
> Naw just the back,wouldn't do much good on the front being the uppers and full lock up already hit the frame w/ my 2500's.
> 
> ...



Ahhh yeah I guess so hey, you're off of the axle then?


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jun 1 2010, 03:20 PM~17665439
> *Ahhh yeah I guess so hey, you're off of the axle then?
> *


Yeper,but i'm still think of doing this in the future

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=515313


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jun 1 2010, 01:23 PM~17665471
> *Yeper,but i'm still think of doing this in the future
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=515313
> *



Yeah that'd be good. Not like you need more lift, it looks fuckin sweet right now!


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jun 1 2010, 03:25 PM~17665496
> *Yeah that'd be good. Not like you need more lift, it looks fuckin sweet right now!
> *


More lift good :biggrin: i wanna put up the biggest 3 wheel in a g-body while using bags all around.There has to be a 1st for everything right


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Got my air line today








bought a couple grommets


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Got my 700' of primary wire in today also.So wiring up EDC and all that shit ny the weekend








Drilled out holes for line


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Pulled off cat shield,i haven't had a cat in years any way.Just in the way








I taped the fittings so they didn't get nicked up installing


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

pass side








Driver side









Again this is just Temporary 

I forgot a few picks but i'll ge more of how i routed it.It's not easy at all.It's about 1" O.D. so not really the funnest thing i've done all wee.Right now it's being held up w/ zip ties to get me a idea i'm going back and using oddels on it


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

What up chuck

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: baggedout81, REV. chuck


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jun 3 2010, 12:38 AM~17682205
> *Got my 700' of primary wire in today also.So wiring up EDC and all that shit ny the weekend
> 
> 
> ...


lol, last time I seen this much wiring was when my homies dad had to rewire his old T-Bird before giving it to his youngest.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Jun 3 2010, 06:31 PM~17688113
> *lol, last time I seen this much wiring was when my homies dad had to rewire his old T-Bird before giving it to his youngest.
> *


I gpt pissed at the local places.Fuck they wanted $8.00 for like 25'.Shit i ordered that shit for $10 each for 100' shipped to my door.

I still do car audio instals every once in awhile so it's nice to have it on hand no ****.Nothing pisses me off more than when i'm short of wire,being i do most my installs when shits already closed.That and i got kicked outa walmart went in there drunk looking for primary.Apparently they dont like it when you dont wana pay for the ends of a extension cords only the wire.


I am however get the pleasure to rewire old boys 65 fleet side when he get's it all done.But he has a new harness


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Secured down all the way from back to front


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Picked up some oil for EDC








gotta finish the rest of the wiring but under hood is pretty much done


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

THAT PIC WITH THE hydro line, in the trunk it sick :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Regulator gauge


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Removed this ring from the pressure switch for the EDC so i could crank the pressure up

















Had it at 300 psi,this was after i hit the switch









Can get the back tires off the ground about 2".Wasn't really trying to might end up slowing it down a bit but we'll see.

Kinda funny i ran that big ass hose to the front.Then after the fill valve it's 3/8" O.D. DOT plastic hose (1/4" inside diameter).Hit the switch up and it still came off the ground about a 1" of course having that extra 100 psi helps allot.Cant wait to get the front end tore down and put them HE7's in then this bitch is really gonna move


----------



## starion88esir (Oct 19, 2008)

Shit's looking good. Any particular reason you ran the line outside instead of inside the car?


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by starion88esir_@Jun 8 2010, 03:06 AM~17724864
> *Shit's looking good. Any particular reason you ran the line outside instead of inside the car?
> *


Yeah it's WAYYYYY to big to move around in the car.It was hard enough doing along the frame rails.It's some tough shit 1" O.D and think it's 3 or 4 strand


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jun 6 2010, 12:16 PM~17708301
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   those lines are huge!


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jun 6 2010, 09:17 AM~17708306
> *
> 
> 
> ...


flower chair shipped to 97527 whats the ticket :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel+Jun 8 2010, 07:01 PM~17730772-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cant get much more gangsta than that huh


----------



## starion88esir (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jun 8 2010, 03:21 AM~17724918
> *Yeah it's WAYYYYY to big to move around in the car.It was hard enough doing along the frame rails.It's some tough shit 1" O.D and think it's 3 or 4 strand
> *


Gotcha. I like keeping any airline as far away from the ground as possible though, just my sense of paranoia I guess. I'd have at least done the tunnel myself, but as I said, shit looks great. Will be much nicer than any onboard compressor too. 

Need to get a video of it in action.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by starion88esir_@Jun 9 2010, 02:49 AM~17734907
> *Gotcha. I like keeping any airline as far away from the ground as possible though, just my sense of paranoia I guess. I'd have at least done the tunnel myself, but as I said, shit looks great. Will be much nicer than any onboard compressor too.
> 
> Need to get a video of it in action.
> *


Thanks for the props 
It's mostly tucked inside the frame wells and above the scrub line.Was a hell of allot harder than just running some plastic dot.

Yeah i need a little vid,my phone is like 4-5 years old and sucks.It' just wont die


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Jun 8 2010, 06:19 PM~17731479
> *flower chair shipped to 97527 whats the ticket :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

just saw on your tank, your running a filled gauge and not a air gauge why??


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jun 6 2010, 11:16 PM~17713793
> *Regulator gauge
> 
> 
> ...


this one.I got the same one put up :wow: but I didn't think you could use it on air??


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jun 9 2010, 08:35 AM~17735680
> *this one.I got the same one put up :wow: but I didn't think you could use it on air??
> *


Yep the one in cab is also oil filled


----------



## starion88esir (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jun 9 2010, 08:34 AM~17735672
> *just saw on your tank, your running a filled gauge and not a air gauge why??
> *


They're air gauges, just filled or not filled. 

Filled gauges last longer because they eliminate vibration and condensation which are the primary causes of failure.


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jun 8 2010, 12:21 AM~17724676
> *Removed this ring from the pressure switch for the EDC so i could crank the pressure up
> 
> 
> ...


Is the switch on the panel on the far left something top secret cause it says no on it & the one beside it says on?


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jun 9 2010, 08:59 PM~17742439
> *Is the switch on the panel on the far left something top secret cause it says no on it & the one beside it says on?
> *


HAHAH yeah that's a cheap china junk ass switch i bought at autozone.Getting replaced soon


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Had a set back yesterday.

Went to start my car then turned on EDC.Heard a loud Shhhhhh popped the hood had oil squirting everywhere at the WATTS filter i have to collect the used oil that the compressor kicks out.

When i bought it i thought that the sight quage on the side was glass.Nope it was mad out of plastic.Shit just melted and warped it turn it wasn't sitting right on 2 little rummer seals in side so the shit was spitting everywhere.So i took it off cleaned all the shit outa it and put some JB weld in the 2 little holes that went out for the sight guage.Gonna put it on tomm. and fire it up.Hopefully it can get my buy till my new ones comes in.Btw the filter itself was rated for 250 psi and 150 degrees.Ao either that compressor get's hotter than 150 or that number they put on those is a dam joke.

I did catch a hot deal on a new Coilhouse filter 250 psi and 250 degrees.So we'll see what happens


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jun 9 2010, 11:08 PM~17745497
> *HAHAH yeah that's a cheap china junk ass switch i bought at autozone.Getting replaced soon
> *


Haha no big deal. I had to say something though. :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

SAW YOUR 300 PSI GAUGE,sO i HAD TO GET ME ONE TOO,its a 500psi oil one


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal+Jun 10 2010, 09:13 PM~17753341-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah i was originally gonna use that 300 psi one for up front so i could keep a eye on things till i got it and i could hardly see the numbers 2 feet away.So i ordered the one i have now 600 psi it's bigger 2 1/2"


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Here's the sight gauge that was on the side to check to see how full the trap was getting.Warped the shit outa it has oil pissing everywhere.Dam thing was rated at 150 degree's








JB Welded the holes that were for the sight gauge.Hope it holds








Shitty pic this is the outside














If these filters dont work i'm going w/ a hydraulic filter.There's no way i'm gonna get in the 1,000 psi and if they can handle hot hydro fluid they can handle a little hot oil


----------



## starion88esir (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jun 11 2010, 01:51 PM~17760190
> *I know i was like wtf,dam chep ass china switches
> Yeah i was originally gonna use that 300 psi one for up front so i could keep a eye on things till i got it and i could hardly see the numbers 2 feet away.So i ordered the one i have now 600 psi it's bigger 2 1/2"
> *


But really, it's just upside down...


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by starion88esir_@Jun 11 2010, 02:47 PM~17760615
> *But really, it's just upside down...
> *


Actually there's a slot on the treaded part and that cheesy plate so it's really only supposed to mount 1 way.The stamped the on/off into that plate.That's ok i just bought one just like the other a little bit ago


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Holdin at 300 psi w/ JB Weld








Regulator at 60 psi for air horn








Fixed :biggrin:


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jun 12 2010, 12:02 AM~17765613
> *Holdin at 300 psi w/ JB Weld
> 
> 
> ...


Haha. I was just giving you a hard time about that switch. :biggrin:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Mayne, your build is goin great. It sucks that I know absolutely nothing about bags. When I install my Olds 455 in my '86 Cutlass, I'm gonna use the 307 brackets and pulleys on my 455. I wanna use one of those engine mounted compressors like you got to power my setup, since I am using the 307 brackets and pulleys, everything thing is interchangeable except for the a/c-smog pump bracket, it will need to be modified in order for me to mount the og a/c compressor on it so that I can rum my belts right. As you may know, I should still have space under the compressor where the smog pump once sat. How da hell am I gonna figure this shit out. Maybe I'm gonna have get someone to make me a custom bracket to accept both my a/c compressor and air compressor using a water jet machine.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks man and feel free to ask away about anything w/ this air.These g-bodys are easy to bag just depends on what you want $$$$ :biggrin: 


Yeah the brackets are the hardest part being there's no really easy application.You just gota try things out.We started my plates out on cardboard and cut a kleenax box down to size to get a reference of the compressor.I'm actually gonna go back and reinforce mine a bit,at idle my engine has always been slow and that pump dont like going slow when it's trying to pump up at 250 psi.So it shakes like a big dog untill you give it gas and it's fine


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jun 12 2010, 09:50 AM~17767181
> *Thanks man and feel free to ask away about anything w/ this air.These g-bodys are easy to bag just depends on what you want $$$$ :biggrin:
> Yeah the brackets  are the hardest part being there's no really easy application.You just gota try things out.We started my plates out on cardboard and cut a kleenax box down to size to get a reference of the compressor.I'm actually gonna go back and reinforce mine a bit,at idle my engine has always been slow and that pump dont like going slow when it's trying to pump up at 250 psi.So it shakes like a big dog untill you give it gas and it's fine
> *


Did you make your bracket adjustable kinda like the alternator bracket to put tension on the belt?


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jun 12 2010, 12:54 PM~17767447
> *Did you make your bracket adjustable kinda like the alternator bracket to put tension on the belt?
> *


Yep and it's pretty tight


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

HE7 HE7 HE7 HE7 *HE7* *HE7!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Jun 12 2010, 02:03 PM~17768668
> *HE7 HE7 HE7 HE7 HE7 HE7!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Jun 12 2010, 04:03 PM~17768668
> *HE7 HE7 HE7 HE7 HE7 HE7!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Yeper,I'm gonna to the front just like i did w/ the rear w/ those 6" pieces of 1/2" pipe out of both ports thru frame.Then mount the valves to the top of them



> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jun 12 2010, 07:58 PM~17769850
> *:yes:
> *


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Musta got this in yesterday.Off ebay again for $30 shipped.I bet i saved $100 off this thing by getting it off the bay/.Probally gonna put it in tomm. :biggrin:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

so the Watts didn't hold up?


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Jun 16 2010, 12:26 AM~17800006
> *so the Watts didn't hold up?
> *


Nope it was rated for 150 degree's.Guess that york gets hotter than that to melt the sight gauge.But it's still holding up tho for now.

On a bad note.

Has a couple smaller leaks on the tank where we welded in the bungs.They were leaking right at where the welds stopped and started.Tried to fix them but it's to hard to get the gun in there around all that air line.So were gonna pull the tank out re weld then pressure test it then paint it over again FUCK oh well live and learn.We both should have know better.

Oh also noticed a leak on the top of my 200 psi pressure switch for my Viair.Odd really it's around the terminals sticking out the top.Would have never thought of that leaking there but who knows.

On a good note for a change.I did however have my buddy record a little video yesterday.Not for sure if he put it up on youtube yet tho.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Quick vid. was at about 250 psi

Remember i still have 3/8" dot from the valve to the front bags so it's still a little slow


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K5VKJUAfvEI...ure=recentumore


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

I can hear her say she wants to go higher!


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by foey+Jun 21 2010, 10:13 PM~17850191-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Jun 21 2010, 08:13 PM~17850191
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Who said that? I had the volume all the way up & didnt hear anybody say that.


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jun 22 2010, 09:19 PM~17860823
> *Who said that? I had the volume all the way up & didnt hear anybody say that.
> *


lol I was talking about the cutty.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

So i was having a homboy follow me the other day while i was driving my car to the church.He started honking and telling me to pull over.Dam upper control arm bushing's are pretty much gone.Dam wheel was wobbling all over the place.That's ok it's about to get torn down and 1 1/2" extended's put on


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jun 22 2010, 10:58 PM~17862856
> *So i was having a homboy  follow me the other day while i was driving my car to the church.He started honking and telling me to pull over.Dam upper control arm bushing's are pretty much gone.Dam wheel was wobbling all over the place.That's ok it's about to get torn down and 1 1/2" extended's put on
> *


church! shit i got excited and thought you were talkin bout churchs fried chicken i havent had that in years then i realized you were problly goin to the other place


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Jun 23 2010, 10:58 AM~17864994
> *church! shit i got excited and thought you were talkin bout churchs fried chicken i havent had that in years then i realized you were problly goin to the other place
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jun 22 2010, 10:58 PM~17862856
> *So i was having a homboy  follow me the other day while i was driving my car to the church.He started honking and telling me to pull over.Dam upper control arm bushing's are pretty much gone.Dam wheel was wobbling all over the place.That's ok it's about to get torn down and 1 1/2" extended's put on
> *


Damn. Good thing someone who likes you was behind you. Were you going to church to practice getting married or was that it?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jun 23 2010, 09:06 AM~17865053
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 X2 DID SOME ONE SAY CHICKEN??


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jun 23 2010, 09:53 PM~17870693
> *Damn. Good thing someone who likes you was behind you. Were you going to church to practice getting married or was that it?
> *


I was going to get married like 2 hrs away from it.It held out tho


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jun 24 2010, 07:48 AM~17874531
> *I was going to get married like 2 hrs away from it.It held out tho
> *


Damn. If the wheel would have fell off I would have said thats a sign but it didnt so your good. :biggrin: Good luck on the marriage. I'm sure you've been with her for a while anyway.


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jun 27 2010, 04:43 PM~17899588
> *Damn. If the wheel would have fell off I would have said thats a sign but it didnt so your good. :biggrin:  Good luck on the marriage. I'm sure you've been with her for a while anyway.
> *


Yep,just shy a few months of 8 years


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jun 27 2010, 05:57 PM~17900678
> *Yep,just shy a few months of 8 years
> *


  Now go try to 3 wheel your ride.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal+Jun 28 2010, 08:44 AM~17904915-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5:


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jun 28 2010, 09:10 AM~17905675
> *It wont,already tried.Us air guys dont have the advantage of the 400 lbs of shit in our trunks.But i can feel it trying to when i turn,it just wont get up.I know there's way less weight on that corner when i do it being the tire chirps when i hit the breaks meaning there's less weight on that corner
> :h5:
> *


Yeah I'm pretty sure with the weight of my 20's my front end wouldnt even think about coming off the the ground. Except when the tanks full at 200 PSI 1st hit it comes off the ground about an inch.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Well since i cant find a euro clip to save my life i said fuck it and am going w/ a HID kit from a cat on here going my GORGE 











No real progress been to dam hot out


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jun 30 2010, 02:37 PM~17928456
> *Well since i cant find a euro clip to save my life i said fuck it and am going w/ a HID kit from a cat on here going my GORGE
> 
> 
> ...


Did you get the 10K? How much did that run you?


----------



## CUTLASS GEORGE (Apr 14, 2009)

cutty looking good dude :thumbsup:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal+Jun 30 2010, 08:22 PM~17930217-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks dawwg


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal+Jun 30 2010, 08:22 PM~17930217-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks dawwg


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

SLAP THOSE ARMS ON ALREADY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@Jul 1 2010, 03:30 PM~17937017
> *SLAP THOSE ARMS ON ALREADY!!! :biggrin:
> *


Still gotta smooth them out before powder coat.Just haven't had much time


----------



## 79mcpegcity (Jul 1, 2010)

sick cutty bro what are you running for bags up front i been reading ur threads and cant find em i know u want to run 7's where can i get rear bag brackets for my 79 mc i got a couple more q's later

thanks much


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 79mcpegcity_@Jul 1 2010, 08:18 PM~17939800
> *sick cutty bro what are you running for bags up front i been reading ur threads and cant find em i know u want to run 7's where can i get rear bag brackets for my 79 mc i got a couple more q's later
> 
> thanks much
> *


Right now in front there Firestone 2500's.But a have Slam HE7 to put in.

As for bracket's look in my signature.All is good


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

REplaced the pass. side idler arm it was wayyy worn out and dried up.Got rid of some of the vibration but it's still there.Think i might just redo the whole front end w/ new steering while i'm at it.Well everything to the pitman arm.Wheel bearings have a little slop but not enough to wobble that bad.Gonna pull the wheels off and switch back to front see if my wheel is bent.Hope not cuz i dont think i can find another one of them player 72's


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jul 2 2010, 08:24 AM~17944049
> *REplaced the pass. side idler arm it was wayyy worn out and dried up.Got rid of some of the vibration but it's still there.Think i might just redo the whole front end w/ new steering while i'm at it.Well everything to the pitman arm.Wheel bearings have a little slop but not enough to wobble that bad.Gonna pull the wheels off and switch back to front see if my wheel is bent.Hope not cuz i dont think i can find another one of them player 72's
> *


Hope your wheel is not bent. That would suck. Player wheels are or were made a couple hours away from me. I went there & bought a set of 13x7 100 spokes with the Remington wide whites on them & drove home with them on. Not sure if they make that wheel or tire anymore.


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jul 1 2010, 10:25 PM~17941973
> *Right now in front there Firestone 2500's.But a have Slam HE7 to put in.
> 
> As for bracket's look in my signature.All is good
> *


Damn when I seen that video I thought you already had the new bags in. Didnt know you still had them 2500's in there.


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jul 1 2010, 11:25 PM~17941973
> *Right now in front there Firestone 2500's.But a have Slam HE7 to put in.
> 
> As for bracket's look in my signature.All is good
> *


I don't know if I can wait any longer


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jul 2 2010, 03:57 PM~17946950
> *Damn when I seen that video I thought you already had the new bags in. Didnt know you still had them 2500's in there.
> *


HAHAH yeah it's funny looking at that 3/4" hydro hose goin to the fill valves then seining the 3/8" plastic going to bags.It's crazy how much faster it when you take out a a couple 90 degree fittings and bump up the fill side ine



> _Originally posted by foey_@Jul 5 2010, 03:11 PM~17964872
> *I don't know if I can wait any longer
> *


Yeah i know,i just gotta figure out this steering linkable thing then i'll start back in the back w/ teh tank then up front torn down


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Got the tank pulled AGAIN,gonna grind down welds around the bungs then reweld.Plug the port's then pressure test and find any leaks BEFORE paint.Jesus H christ i still cant belive we didn't test it before :uh: .


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

New idler arm on pass side. Fuck it i'm gonna replace it all


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Fuck this sucks AGAIN,only took me 15 min


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

1 sold pass around each bung.

I know it looks like shit now,trust me it sucks foey balls to do it over again


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Gonna be hell feathering out that powdercoat.At this point i've got it out so might as whell spend the time get it smooth even if it takes mud


Btw..Had it at 120 psi that was the highest his regulator would go to and NO leaks


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

On a good note...

Got old boys front bags in.That bitch lays hard as fuck.Gonna be killin the streets turn key driver/dragger well the front atleast


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Btw 65 cheby fleetside^^^


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI (Jan 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jul 7 2010, 08:55 PM~17989880
> *Gonna be hell feathering out that powdercoat.At this point i've got it out so might as whell spend the time get it smooth even if it takes mud
> Btw..Had it at 120 psi that was the highest his regulator would go to and NO leaks
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

2 Members: baggedout81, REV. chuck

What up chuck


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jul 8 2010, 12:58 AM~17989894
> *On a good note...
> 
> Got old boys front bags in.That bitch lays hard as fuck.Gonna be killin the streets turn key driver/dragger well the front atleast
> ...


weld that corner up


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jul 8 2010, 01:02 AM~17989917
> *2 Members: baggedout81, REV. chuck
> 
> What up chuck
> *


just left my 2 cents in the hater cry baby topic 


now im here hating on you work :cheesy: 

hope to have mine wired beginning of next week


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jul 8 2010, 02:03 AM~17989920
> *weld that corner up
> *


I KNOW...I told that fucker to but it's his build soooooo.

To me it would look allot cleaner smoothed out


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jul 8 2010, 01:05 AM~17989924
> *I KNOW...I told that fucker to but it's his build soooooo.
> 
> To me it would look allot cleaner smoothed out
> *


youll never see it 

i was just thinking its a good spot to start cracking from any stress that it might have


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jul 8 2010, 02:06 AM~17989930
> *youll never see it
> 
> i was just thinking its a good spot to start cracking from any stress that it might have
> *


What you dont actually see is that it's welded on both sides.As in top and bottom.He always goes a little more.

But yeah it bugs the shit out me that i can see that lip there towards the spindle side every time i look at it


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jul 8 2010, 12:58 AM~17989894
> *On a good note...
> 
> Got old boys front bags in.That bitch lays hard as fuck.Gonna be killin the streets turn key driver/dragger well the front atleast
> ...


by the red wire? doesnt look welded :dunno:



of course you miss alot in pictures so im sure itll hold it up


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jul 8 2010, 02:29 AM~17990002
> *by the red wire?  doesnt look welded  :dunno:
> of course you miss alot in pictures so im sure itll hold it up
> *


Yeah it's hard to see but it's welded on the back side

Get to wiring i wanna see tha 50 on the road


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jul 8 2010, 12:00 AM~17989908
> *Btw 65 cheby fleetside^^^
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Grinding down the old welds








We decided not to add any pearl this time.I kind like it better without it anyways lot more deeper


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Dam pressure switch was leaking at the terminals.Kinda hard to see but theres oil on it from my EDC.I ordered a new one from AAC 145/175 the old one is the ones the come w/ the viair 480 185/200.Figgured i'm only using the electric compressor as a back up/or when i'm runnin the EDC really hard might as well not over work it


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

* fingers crossed.


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jul 9 2010, 11:33 AM~18002759
> *Grinding down the old welds
> 
> 
> ...


Turned out real nice. Hope it works out for you this time. Is that paint you used as nice in person as it is in pics? Was thinking of getting some for some suspension components.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by foey+Jul 9 2010, 09:27 PM~18006680-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it lays actually pretty dam good for a "out of the can" pre mix.But......

IF YOU GET IT POP THE LID AND STIR THE BOTTOM OF THE CAN W/ A STICK.The dam metallic settles to the bottom in CLUMPS so still w/ a paint stick then shake up.

Also

We cleared mine w/ the Dupicolor CLEAR also.Turned out great.

BUT...I noticed where the paint and loctite was it took the paint off.So when you seal it up leave it alone


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

So i did a little calculating how much air that my big as line hogs up

.92 gallons 

http://www.dmplastics.ca/volume_calculator.htm


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI (Jan 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jul 17 2010, 06:14 PM~18071641
> *So i did a little calculating how much air that my big as line hogs up
> 
> .92 gallons
> ...


 :biggrin: yeah i know!.. i heard the news from "DAWGN" aka (robncheal) makes me wish i went as BIG as YOU guy's :yessad: 

BTW: sick paint job on that tank!... is that "ice pearl" over blue?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by oneoffcustomsHI_@Jul 19 2010, 03:01 AM~18079786
> *:biggrin:  yeah i know!.. i heard the news from "DAWGN" aka (robncheal) makes me wish i went as BIG as YOU guy's :yessad:
> 
> BTW: sick paint job on that tank!... is that "ice pearl" over blue?
> *


Actually that's just Dupi-Color off the shelf.It's already pre mixed figured i'd try it out.I didn't add and pearl this time turned out a little deeper.They have all kinds of different stuff.

***NOTE***

If you buy that Dupli-Color MAKE SURE YOU MIX IT W/ A STIR STICK shacking the paint w' the flake it it wont cut it.It settles to the bottom


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jul 19 2010, 08:59 AM~18080777
> *:biggrin:
> *


Sup JOE

Wanna donate one of those 3 gallons by chance?Need to work on this air recycling thing


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Picked up some 90 slow downs for the rear so i can have the option of slowing it down when the old ladys riding.

I know i dont like 90's but i wont have a problem.At 275 psi the rear end is violent as hell.First time i hit the switch at that psi it came about 10-12" off the ground.I'd rather that air under the tires be for the front


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Jul 24 2010, 01:12 PM~18130137
> *:wave:
> *


Sup


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

any metal on the frame?


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jul 23 2010, 06:57 PM~18126226
> *Picked up some 90 slow downs for the rear so i can have the option of slowing it down when the old ladys riding.
> 
> I know i dont like 90's but i wont have a problem.At 275 psi the rear end is violent as hell.First time i hit the switch at that psi it came about 10-12" off the ground.I'd rather that air under the tires be for the front
> ...


Damn. It comes off the ground that far? :0 You have to get a video of that.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jul 24 2010, 09:05 PM~18132671
> *any metal on the frame?
> *


You talkin about the arches? NO not yet put i have them just gotta be welded on


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jul 24 2010, 11:06 PM~18133319
> *Damn. It comes off the ground that far? :0  You have to get a video of that.
> *


Yeah there's no weight back there.Had a 90 fitting to bag and 1 45 off fill valve.

No video of it tho,so i guess calling bs is allowed.But trust me it scared the shit outa 1 of my friends that had dro's back in the 90's on a GP.He couldn't believe it was that fast.Of course 1/2" and 275 psi will do it when your runnin slam 8's or 2800's w/ literally no weight in the back


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jul 25 2010, 12:13 AM~18134180
> *You talkin about the arches?  NO not yet put i have them just gotta be welded on
> *


arches spring pocket where the bag is mounted front cup a arm mount


basically if your getting that kind of reaction you need to do a basic stress point i broke a 78 monte with less


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jul 24 2010, 11:17 PM~18134207
> *Yeah there's no weight back there.Had a 90 fitting to bag and 1 45 off fill valve.
> 
> No video of it tho,so i guess calling bs is allowed.But trust me it scared the shit outa 1 of my friends that had dro's back in the 90's on a GP.He couldn't believe it was that fast.Of course 1/2" and 275 psi will do it when your runnin slam 8's or 2800's w/ literally no weight in the back
> *


 :yes: :420:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jul 25 2010, 02:23 AM~18134445
> *arches spring pocket  where the bag is mounted  front cup a arm mount
> basically if your getting that kind of reaction you need to do a basic stress point  i broke a 78 monte with less
> *


Oh yeah yeah also gonna do the cross member at least the front and bottom

Something like this for the spring pocket area.Then reinforce around that








This what i have so far.Traded some wheels for it


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jul 25 2010, 11:59 AM~18136083
> *Oh yeah yeah also gonna do the cross member at least the front and bottom
> 
> Something like this for the spring pocket area.Then reinforce around that
> ...



where the upper arms mount needs attention too


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jul 25 2010, 05:17 PM~18137441
> *where the upper arms mount  needs attention too
> *


Yep around the ears


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jul 25 2010, 04:32 PM~18137501
> *Yep around the ears
> *


you got it handled then :thumbsup:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Been to bizzy lately and it's just been to dam hot the last week.

But i did get the harness in for my HID's to they can actually turn on.Was not enough voltage off the factory switch to turn the ballasts on.So thay make a harness that connects to the batterie and plugs in line w/ the HID harness.Should only take me a few minutes to put in.

Also scored a oven for power coating.

Got my tank repainted so it's going in soon and everything REplumed 

Think i found a cat w/ a pile of RV2 compressors to so i might start over w/ the EDC but we'll see

On a bad note

Gas tank still leaks so i'm gonna have to redo that 

Also still have a wobble in my front wheel gonna replace all the steering linkage.Prob. powder coat it while i'm at it.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jul 30 2010, 10:50 AM~18185052
> *Been to bizzy lately and it's just been to dam hot the last week.
> 
> But i did get the harness in for my HID's to they can actually turn on.Was not enough voltage off the factory switch to turn the ballasts on.So thay make a harness that connects to the batterie and plugs in line w/ the HID harness.Should only take me a few minutes to put in.
> ...


i have a good gas tank for that car sitting here

pay for shipping yours free


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

wutup homies, it seems like every summer work shoots thru the roof and we are just gogogogoing no tim fo shit. well id rather be busy then starvin right


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Aug 1 2010, 01:04 PM~18199032
> *wutup homies, it seems like every summer work shoots thru the roof and we are just gogogogoing no tim fo shit. well id rather be busy then starvin right
> *



Yep,i'ts been crazy bizz here.Did have the afternoon off so i finally got around to putting in my HID's

The hid harness came w/ a rubber grommet to put thru metal if you wanted.I dont need it for one and two it was huge and ugly as hell








Driver side harness i had to add in to make them turn on and the transistor i secured down








Pass side same thing.You can see where i put the ballast at on that support.Didn't really have much choice the wires were not that long.I'll go back and secure it down when i get my 90 degree drill back








Finish product
These things are amazing


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI (Jan 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Aug 1 2010, 11:20 AM~18200121
> *Yep,i'ts been crazy bizz here.Did have the afternoon off so i finally got around to putting in my HID's
> 
> The hid harness came w/ a rubber grommet to put thru metal if you wanted.I dont need it for one and two it was huge and ugly as hell
> ...


dayum! looks like you did all four? (drive's and high beam's)....
i was planing on doing that too but it was starting to get expensive,
i got all the lamps jus need to buy the HID kit, then its game on with all these motha funkin imports and there HID's blinding me when i'm cruzin at low psi...


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by oneoffcustomsHI_@Aug 2 2010, 09:55 PM~18211637
> *dayum! looks like you did all four? (drive's and high beam's)....
> i was planing on doing that too but it was starting to get expensive,
> i got all the lamps jus need to buy the HID kit, then its game on with all these motha funkin imports and there HID's blinding me when i'm cruzin at low psi...
> *


Here's where i got them from
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=547891&st=400

Naw just the low beams.I think adding them to hight beams is over kill

The hid's and wiring ballast etc are only like $90 but the bulb conversion was like $50 for low beams (2 lenses)


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Aug 3 2010, 08:38 AM~18215475
> *Here's where i got them from
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=547891&st=400
> 
> ...


just telling a homie about your ride with the lights


----------



## m0y316 (Jan 12, 2009)

cutty lookn clean as usual bro!! :thumbsup:..hows the up keep on your ride?? would you say its easier then say a 91 deville?? kinda thinkn bout hitn up a friend trade my lac for his cutlass runs awesome dont know to much about it but i do feel alot better workn on it then i do my caddy..what would you do??? trade for the cutlass or not??? lol sorry gotta stop the late night bong hits


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by m0y316_@Aug 10 2010, 02:57 AM~18272294
> *cutty lookn clean as usual bro!! :thumbsup:..hows the up keep on your ride?? would you say its easier then say a 91 deville?? kinda thinkn bout hitn up a friend trade my lac for his cutlass runs awesome dont know to much about it but i do feel alot better workn on it then i do my caddy..what would you do??? trade for the cutlass or not??? lol sorry gotta stop the late night bong hits
> *


Depends on what your wanting out the cutlass.G-bodys are easy to work on there all steel parts are pretty available depending on what your looking for.Really depends on how the ca has been treaded.The oil been changed ever 3,000 has it been regularly tuned up.Been garaged or has it sat for a long time.A lot of different factors.If you know a buddy that's a mechanic have him help you go over the car.jack it check for major rust (midwest winter driving) broken pieces or missing.CHECK ALL THE FLUIDS if anything even looks remotely questionable walk away.

Example..I went and looked at a bronco w/ a bud.pulled the transmission dip stick teh fluid looked good (RED) but it was kinda gritty.I knew right then what he did.Allot of people before a tranny goes out they'll put in saw dust into the tranny to try and keep things from slipping.Need less to say it's a band aid to the rear problem.

I'd also look into finding another parts car for cheap.There nice to have.I bought mine (roller) no tranny or motor but sheet metals ok abd the bumpers were good and interior.Bought for $300 and it sits out at a farm w/ about 5lbs of rat killer in it


----------



## m0y316 (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Aug 10 2010, 02:38 PM~18276257
> *Depends on what your wanting out the cutlass.G-bodys are easy to work on there all steel parts are pretty available depending on what your looking for.Really depends on how the ca has been treaded.The oil been changed ever 3,000 has it been regularly tuned up.Been garaged or has it sat for a long time.A lot of different factors.If you know a buddy that's a mechanic have him help you go over the car.jack it check for major rust (midwest winter driving) broken pieces or missing.CHECK ALL THE FLUIDS if anything even looks remotely questionable walk away.
> 
> Example..I went and looked at a bronco w/ a bud.pulled the transmission dip stick teh fluid looked good (RED) but it was kinda gritty.I knew right then what he did.Allot of people before a tranny goes out they'll put in saw dust into the tranny to try and keep things from slipping.Need less to say it's a band aid to the rear problem.
> ...


just lookn at the car getn me around town kinda stuck on some legal issues so baby gurl gonna be doing alot of driving for me,the person who actually gots it is my cousin threw something you know mexicans we all related haha well yea he a pretty awesome mechanic and helpd me out when i needed it,if anything just wantn the car to slowly work on and have some fun with and work on


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Before w/ pearl








After w/ no pearl










Have a new gas tank on the way.Ordered off ebay for $102 shipped.Didn't think that was all that bad.I just dont see the point in messing around w/ a used tank when there really not that much new


Also gotta replace that old broken ass WATTS filter under hood and replace it w/ a Coihouse that i won off ebay.Need to make a brace also off the compressor mount to block .When the pump gets to about 250 psi it really starts to put a strain and starts shaking a bit.Nothin real bad it's more just for a pre caution


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Aug 16 2010, 10:02 AM~18321491
> *Before w/ pearl
> 
> 
> ...


You could probably paint your EDC with that same paint couldnt ya?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Aug 16 2010, 11:02 AM~18321491
> *Before w/ pearl
> 
> 
> ...


whats up with the shut off valve


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal+Aug 16 2010, 01:37 PM~18322401-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It to drain/purge the moisture/oil out of the tank so i dont get rust as much.After each time i drive i drain the tank and leave that valve open.

Cant really see it but a line goes back around to a 90 degree fitting of the bottom of the tank


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Aug 16 2010, 03:01 PM~18323783
> *I wouldn't i'd use a hight temp motor paint if i was going to
> Sup Smokin JOE
> It to drain/purge the moisture/oil out of the tank so i dont get rust as much.After each time i drive i drain the tank and leave that valve open.
> ...


ive always heard a little oils good for the system 

:dunno:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Aug 16 2010, 04:24 PM~18323987
> *ive always heard a little oils good for the system
> 
> :dunno:
> *


Yeah a little,but these yorks spit out some nasty stuff.I really dont want that much oil shooting out my dump valves.Thin chance but


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

i put a lil oil in once a month and periodically check filter


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Aug 17 2010, 05:36 PM~18335054
> *i put a lil oil in once  a month and periodically check filter
> *


I haven't added any yet but i gotta change out my filter POS melted on me.Got a better one so i'll se how much is in there


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Tank came in today :biggrin: think i'm gonna paint it while it's out


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Aug 19 2010, 09:06 PM~18357132
> *Tank came in today :biggrin: think i'm gonna paint it while it's out
> 
> 
> ...


hey is lonas still in bussiness?


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Aug 19 2010, 10:10 PM~18357164
> *hey is lonas still in bussiness?
> *


Not for sure

Haven't heard them brought up in awile.Why is that what your pump is?


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Aug 19 2010, 09:14 PM~18357201
> *Not for sure
> 
> Haven't heard them brought up in awile.Why is that what your pump is?
> *


naw was talking about cce's high ass shipping and they came up 


i was curious


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Got my tank painted.Added a little bit of pearl cant really tell by the picks.But it flops from blue to pupleish to silver.Pretty sweet to bad no one will hardly ever see it.

Gonna order a new pick up for the tank also.I checked at O'reileys and it's only $57.Figgured i'd replace it while i had the tank down being it is almost 30 years old.That and i'm not gonna want to drop that tank again if it goes bad on me









Couple more picks of HID's


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI (Jan 4, 2010)

waz sup (baggedout81),

i jus want to share my small poor quality youtube clip of my HIDs and dual color LEDs lights on my 85 cutlass VIA my iphone...

( :biggrin: i just found out that i can post videos from my iphone :biggrin: )

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUOnwa8Ldoo


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Picked up a sending unit that i ordered the other day.Also a hand syphon pump for the full tank of gas i still have in there

Now if only i can find time to work on my own stuff and not every one elses :uh:


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

That tank looks real nice bro.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Aug 26 2010, 07:20 AM~18410360
> *That tank looks real nice bro.
> *


x2fuck sick


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks fellas,hopefully i wont scratch it up to bad putting it in.

Thinking about using some Line X on the underbody before i put everything back


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Aug 26 2010, 09:27 AM~18411231
> *Thanks fellas,hopefully i wont scratch it up to bad putting it in.
> 
> Thinking about using some Line X on the underbody before i put everything back
> *


I used some Por15 Gloss Black on my floor & shit & it turned out nice. Gotta brush it on but you dont see any brush strokes & it's pretty hard to chip it. $45 for a quart but it goes a long way.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Aug 26 2010, 01:33 PM~18412198
> *I used some Por15 Gloss Black on my floor & shit & it turned out nice. Gotta brush it on but you dont see any brush strokes & it's pretty hard to chip it. $45 for a quart but it goes a long way.
> *


Yeah i used that por15 on the bottom of my doors couple years back.Seems to be holding up still.I just wanna try something different.I do know that that spray on under coating is strait up garbage.Every time i've used it it ends up fallin off.Even if i prepped the shit out it.

I helped my buddy to his truck bed in Line-X roll on.It turned out great and is tough shit


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

I was going to put that Rhino liner on the bottom, when I was watching a demo vid of it, I couldn't get over the fact that dude beat the shit out of that liner and it stayed the same.


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

i got a gallon of that generic bed liner you roll on yourself from napa works great and affordable deadens sound too


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81+Aug 26 2010, 01:34 PM~18412660-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



im gonna help you poor fuckers out


when u do that bed liner buy one of these for about 25 bucks










hook it to your compressor adjust psi accordingly and spray the fuck out of it


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

I dont have a lift.Only jack and stands so a hoppers outa the question.I't not really that much to roll.It's just the prep that's gonna be a bitch


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Aug 29 2010, 01:48 AM~18431620
> *I dont have a lift.Only jack and stands so a hoppers outa the question.I't not really that much to roll.It's just the prep that's gonna be a bitch
> *



ive seen it done on jackstands


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Drivers side








Psss. side








BACK mounts loose










Now i tried to just drop the tank w/ just the rear bolts loose.But it didn;t work ended up pulling the front's loose also.Dont really matter gonna paint them anyways.

Deff. pre soak all nuts and bolts in PB Blaster.Makes one hell of a diff


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Pulled tank








Transferring fuel.Cant let that new fuel go to waist









NOTE...I could not get that tube down the filler neck of the old tank to drain it.So i just dropped it and went from there


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Sending unit mounted.Gotta get some new fuel line while i'm at it.No point in putting back old shit








Painted under body.It really wasn't as bad as i thought.I had did it when i first got the car 10 years ago.An for the most part 80% was still holding up.So i just scuffed up a few areas and REshot.Oh i ended up using 3M undercoating.Figured i don't drive in the snow and it's only seen rain a couple times the last 5 years so wth








Gas tank straps










Now i dont have the charcoal canister under hood for the fuel line fumes.So i'm gonna run fuel line out the pick up and them put something off teh end of it that will vent.

Not really for sure if some one make some kinda small vent piece of what.I just need something that will let the tank not get pressurized and theat vents fumes but wont let shit into tank.Humm


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Picked up some fuel line the other day.So tomm.i'm getting this shit in.Just waiting on 1 piece i bought off ebay(below)


Being i dont have my charcoal canister under hood anymore.I needed to somehow vent the tank
and also some how if i ever(hopefully never) roll it over gas wont spill out ever where.So i ended up buying this thing

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...98#ht_566wt_941


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Getting everything ready








Used my buddys ATV jack.Made shit way easier.Like having 4 hands


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

It came w/ a differnt terminal than what i needed on the sending unit.So i soldered a new one and heat shrunk it








Everything back in place








Vent tube line.Gotta wait for vent valve then i'll grommet everything when mounting


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*car is coming along homie :biggrin: nice *


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Done put in.Got a couple scratches installing but fuck it.Mostlly pictured here it's just dirty




























Had a fight w/ the straps and the tank.The new tank was a little different than the old.Lucklly i had that jack and could bend the straps to fit.

Also while installing/removing there's a couple things to do to make it easier.

-First thing is spray some penetrating lube on nut's and bolts then let sit.I like PB Blaster 
-Loosed up bolts on front of tank(axle side) just about a 1/2"
-Loosen up back bolts (bumper side)
-Remove back bolts.Might take a little persuasion (just make sure you don't mar up the treads)
-Now my tank was at a bind w/ the filler neck so i had to remove the front bolts.Wont hurt to pull the off and put a fresh coat of paint on them either.
--NOTE--I marked my straps PASS. or DRIVER when i pulled them.Dont know if it would really matter but i didn'r wanna take a chance on them being off just a bit and having to pull it down


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

u can get an undercoating gun for under 15 bux at the cheapy tool place and u buy the under coating in plastic container that screws into the gun, it works the best for me


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Sep 13 2010, 08:04 PM~18558613
> *u can get an undercoating gun for under 15 bux at the cheapy tool place and u buy the under coating in plastic container that screws into the gun, it works the best for me
> *


I ended sayin fuck it,there was still undercoating from when i got the car 10 years ago.I just filled in the void spots an kept pushin.Hell it lasted 10 years so far.An i dont drive it but the summer now so fucccc it


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Sep 13 2010, 10:05 PM~18561372
> *I ended sayin fuck it,there was still undercoating from when i got the car 10 years ago.I just filled in the void spots an kept pushin.Hell it lasted 10 years so far.An i dont drive it but the summer now so fucccc it
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JORGE+Sep 12 2010, 03:42 PM~18548168-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey JOE


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Bent up a piece of aluminum for a mounting bracket for this vent/roll over valve


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Ended up mounting this thing off the back of the rear spring perch.There was a pice of metal sticking out not really for sure what was there before but it made a great mounting location.

After installing that valve i put a couple gallons of gas in and it started right up.WIN


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

when are the front bags going in??


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Sep 19 2010, 12:49 PM~18603722
> *when are the front bags going in??
> *


Things are starting to slow down a bit now that summers winding down.So hopefully here in the next month.

I've about 3/4 of the parts i need.Just need to take the front apart plate and reinfoce lower control arm,stress points and measure cut and weld in my spring pocket for the front bags. Besides that need to get my buddy to put a plug in his garage for stove so i can powedercoat some parts.Oh and were working on a bigger welder right now to weld up the frame.He has a little 110 volter now.It would probally get it done but we wanna get good penetration and that little one he has is working it to death


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Forgot about this.Has a friends little sister want to take a few pics for her SR pix this past sunday


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Sep 21 2010, 10:01 AM~18621361
> *Forgot about this.Has a friends little sister want to take a few pics for her SR pix this past sunday
> 
> 
> ...


thats cool what a great idea :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Sep 23 2010, 03:37 PM~18644900
> *thats cool what a great idea :biggrin:
> *


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chongo1+Sep 23 2010, 05:37 PM~18644900-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: 

No real new progress at all.Went outa town this weekend and helped put in a little work on a GOODTIMES golf cart.First picnic they put on there in Wichita.Awesome time and great turnout

Makes me wanna bag one now.I have everthing but the "Time" to build one


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## 81 cutdog (Sep 23, 2010)

nice ride


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STREET HUSTLE+Oct 7 2010, 02:23 PM~18760372-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks,it's always a work in progress


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Had to feplace the whole dam filter for my EDC w/ a Coilhouse one.

As you can see it's pretty much smoked.I dont even know how air was even getting past it.

The new one i have has a charcoal filter in it so i dont think its gonna have a problem w/ melting

NEW








Fucked up


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Also put in a bad ass wood wheel


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## m0y316 (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Oct 16 2010, 05:00 PM~18828570
> *Also put in a bad ass wood wheel
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good bro!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Oct 16 2010, 04:00 PM~18828570
> *Also put in a bad ass wood wheel
> 
> 
> ...


nice :0


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by m0y316+Oct 19 2010, 12:47 AM~18848160-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks JOEEEEEE


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)




----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

I know I know....I'm still waiting on a spot in my boys garage so i can tear into this thing.

I've got a couple tricks up my sleeve i'm gonna try out


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Oct 30 2010, 09:37 PM~18949512
> *I know I know....I'm still waiting on a spot in my boys garage so i can tear into this thing.
> 
> I've got a couple tricks up my sleeve i'm gonna try out
> *


An then


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## m0y316 (Jan 12, 2009)

:420:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Oct 16 2010, 05:00 PM~18828570
> *Also put in a bad ass wood wheel
> 
> 
> ...


looks like a boat steering wheel


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 1 2010, 01:28 AM~18956787
> *looks like a boat steering wheel
> *


I
t's actuallt from around the 60's or 70's.Made by Superior called the "500".Allot of rat rod guys are looking for ones like this that they mad w/ metallic an such


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

Get some work done mark


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STREET HUSTLE_@Nov 9 2010, 09:49 AM~19024070
> *Get some work done mark
> *


I know :banghead:


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STREET HUSTLE+Nov 9 2010, 09:49 AM~19024070-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like right now fool


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

What all do you still have left to do?


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Nov 10 2010, 11:13 AM~19033100
> *What all do you still have left to do?
> *


-finish molding upper a-arms,have 1 about 90% done.My buddys welder ran outa gas when i was out there  
-Pull lowers a reinfoce.Not gonna get really crazy tryin to smooth them out
-Powder coat uppers/lowers.Not for sure if i even wana try myself.We have a local shop here that i might let do them or i'm send them off to a cat on here that does dam good work
-Reinforce frame round spring pocket,belly,an the turns under door.Hopefully down frame rails.Oh an weld in the arches

It all should move pretty fast hopefully.


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Nov 10 2010, 01:04 PM~19033888
> *-finish molding upper a-arms,have 1 about 90% done.My buddys welder ran outa gas when i was out there
> -Pull lowers a reinfoce.Not gonna get really crazy tryin to smooth them out
> -Powder coat uppers/lowers.Not for sure if i even wana try myself.We have a local shop here that i might let do them or i'm send them off to a cat on here that does dam good work
> ...


 :uh: 
How bout less talk an more work buddy boy :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STREET HUSTLE_@Nov 10 2010, 03:00 PM~19034526
> *:uh:
> How bout less talk an more work buddy boy :biggrin:
> *


Yeah Yeah


----------



## m0y316 (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Nov 10 2010, 12:04 PM~19033888
> *-finish molding upper a-arms,have 1 about 90% done.My buddys welder ran outa gas when i was out there
> -Pull lowers a reinfoce.Not gonna get really crazy tryin to smooth them out
> -Powder coat uppers/lowers.Not for sure if i even wana try myself.We have a local shop here that i might let do them or i'm send them off to a cat on here that does dam good work
> ...


yea sounds like you gonna be busy bro :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by m0y316_@Nov 10 2010, 07:45 PM~19036594
> *yea sounds like you gonna be busy bro  :biggrin:
> *


Yep,also gona try an get everything air related done to homboys 65 an get the wiring in from headlights to tail lights.Got the bed to finish up on molding tailgate an roll pan.Then shoot it in flat black an throw it on.He's really wanting that thing drivable w/o interior by next summer.He's done ALL the body work himself w/ only skim coats of mud to even things out.

So yeah,complete RE doing my front suspension an get his rolling

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_fC7d5wOP44&feature=related


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Here's my boys build up.Gona be a street machine.That's how we roll round this bitch.With the short months we have of good weather we drive the piss outa ours

http://67-72chevytrucks.com/vboard/showthr...=332884&page=15


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Got a lil work done on the uppers.Had to go back an reweld some and clean up a hell of allot of slag an what not

Sorry dont know why they look so 
grney


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

SOOO

before








after


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Oh an also got old boys 65 moched up for power steering.

Gonna try an do 2 builds at once.

Thats how we do shit here in KS sukkas









Fully dropped


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Nov 13 2010, 12:49 AM~19057110
> *Oh an also got old boys 65 moched up for power steering.
> 
> Gonna try an do 2 builds at once.
> ...


what you do move it?


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 13 2010, 01:58 AM~19057171
> *what you do move it?
> *


Well kinda but in the same place.Therese a guy on here called captainfab that;s makes a kit that converts Manual to power steering w/ a bracket that only takes a couple holes drilled out around where the OEM pump goes.An it bolds in place like butter
http://67-72chevytrucks.com/vboard/forumdi...der=desc&page=2


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Sorry chuck it's a 70's steering box and components


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

is there enough room for the reservoir and pump?


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 13 2010, 02:27 AM~19057294
> *is there enough room for the reservoir and pump?
> *


Yeah we did a quick mock up,it's just a weird pic there

Gota throw in a york also for the air pump sometime to


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Nov 13 2010, 01:33 AM~19057004
> *SOOO
> 
> before
> ...


 :0 looking good mark i might have mine up for sale soon :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STREET HUSTLE_@Nov 13 2010, 10:43 AM~19058228
> *:0 looking good mark i might have mine up for sale soon :biggrin:
> *


Dam wish i would have know that.They have to be less work than these....Oh well i guess

Now i just need to either pull mine an reinforce or find a set local


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Nov 13 2010, 11:04 AM~19058311
> *Dam wish i would have know that.They have to be less work than these....Oh well i guess
> 
> Now i just need to either pull mine an reinforce or find a set local
> *


ive been thinking about it the last week and they are done ready for chrome or powder coat :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STREET HUSTLE_@Nov 13 2010, 11:19 AM~19058379
> *ive been thinking about it the last week and they are done ready for chrome or powder coat :biggrin:
> *


Think i'm gonna go powder atleast on uppers,lowers, and uhhh the other things for the front


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Nov 13 2010, 11:26 AM~19058398
> *Think i'm gonna go powder atleast on uppers,lowers, and uhhh the other things for the front
> *


sounds :cheesy: good


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Nov 12 2010, 11:49 PM~19057110
> *Oh an also got old boys 65 moched up for power steering.
> 
> Gonna try an do 2 builds at once.
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Word


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

up


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Ninjas


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Got these in yesterday.For my next project for the rear










Gota go back an do some more work on the arms still.Need to reinforce around the bushings however made these didn't do it  .Think it would have been easier just building my own than redoing these things


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)




----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STREET HUSTLE_@Nov 16 2010, 12:13 PM~19081784
> *
> *



:h5:


----------



## m0y316 (Jan 12, 2009)

whats good bro!!!! hows work on the cutty coming along?!?!?!


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by m0y316_@Nov 17 2010, 08:59 PM~19095983
> *whats good bro!!!! hows work on the cutty coming along?!?!?!
> *


Slow as shit now,Gota get a few things knocked out on on boys truck till i can get it in.

Trust me i'm itchin to cut into this thing


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

That an works startin to pile up along w/ the holidays


----------



## m0y316 (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Nov 18 2010, 12:11 AM~19098622
> *Slow as shit now,Gota get a few things knocked out on on boys truck till i can get it in.
> 
> Trust me i'm itchin to cut into this thing
> *


what you got in plan for it bro!?! been lookn threw cutty fest lately got me wantn my cousins cutty it just there fool said he already got 2 tickets in it for being to loud lol wonder how it would hold up in the snow


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by m0y316_@Nov 18 2010, 01:49 AM~19098873
> *what you got in plan for it bro!?!  been lookn threw cutty fest lately got me wantn my cousins cutty it just there fool said he already got 2 tickets in it for being to loud lol wonder how it would hold up in the snow
> *


Something i havent really seen done yet w/ bags.I cant sleep at night things of shit that i'm gonna do to it an trying to plan ahead.Nothing i hate worse than missing a part an having to wait on some ass hats shipping.

Gona need some weight if you wanna roll that thing in the snow.There's vertually nothing in the rear of these things well unless the tanks full.I rolled mine for a couple winters around here.But i've always drove RWD trucks cars.So using downshifting to slow down instead of using the brakes is norm.Or putting into N while rolling up to a stop light so you dont get pushed thru.Or how about fishtailing around corners so you dont get stuck.

Busting donuts are fun tho :biggrin:


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Nov 18 2010, 06:42 PM~19104026
> *Something i havent really seen done yet w/ bags.I cant sleep at night things of shit that i'm gonna do to it an trying to plan ahead.Nothing i hate worse than missing a part an having to wait on some ass hats shipping.
> 
> Gona need some weight if you wanna roll that thing in the snow.There's vertually nothing in the rear of these things well unless the tanks full.I rolled mine for a couple winters around here.But i've always drove RWD trucks cars.So using downshifting to slow down instead of using the brakes is norm.Or putting into N while rolling up to a stop light so you dont get pushed thru.Or how about fishtailing around corners so you dont get stuck.
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

damn bro xmas is around the corner and your already getin toys


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Nov 20 2010, 06:28 PM~19119361
> *damn bro xmas is around the corner and your already getin toys
> *


 :biggrin: 

Wait till you see the lowers i'm having built here soon


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Been slacking on pics.Been busy grinding away on old boys 65 chevy.Smoothing out the ass end.

But i did manage to get a piece of metal cut up an fitted on the back side of the arms around the bushings.The guy i bought them from had not done it.Didn't see any point in doing all that work to the rest of the arm and not just a little more.

Got one cut out an drilled out.But my hole saws were shit.An the drill press he had was not cutting it.So i had him take the 1 i did an make 3 more at his work.Take him 10 minutes there while it took me dam near a 1/2 on just 1 i did

Picks tomm. night.Left my dam camera there last night


----------



## m0y316 (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Nov 18 2010, 05:42 PM~19104026
> *Something i havent really seen done yet w/ bags.I cant sleep at night things of shit that i'm gonna do to it an trying to plan ahead.Nothing i hate worse than missing a part an having to wait on some ass hats shipping.
> 
> Gona need some weight if you wanna roll that thing in the snow.There's vertually nothing in the rear of these things well unless the tanks full.I rolled mine for a couple winters around here.But i've always drove RWD trucks cars.So using downshifting to slow down instead of using the brakes is norm.Or putting into N while rolling up to a stop light so you dont get pushed thru.Or how about fishtailing around corners so you dont get stuck.
> ...


COOL im sure the subs will help he let me whip it around up at the shop the other day pretty sure ima get it before he paints it lol gonna end up postn the caddy for sale after the grill and shocks get redone


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

This thread is worthless with out pics :happysad:


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Nov 24 2010, 09:37 AM~19151857
> *This thread is worthless with out pics  :happysad:
> *


X2 I know you havent been just sitting around doing nothing.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY+Nov 24 2010, 10:37 AM~19151857-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know,been sick last couple days.So when i get done w/ work i'm assed out.Think my homeboy got those bushing plates welded in last night.

I'll be back at it monday w/ some pics at least


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

these pinche holidays makes it hard for me to get out to the shop ill be happy when there over and im broke so i can work in my shop lol


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204+Dec 10 2010, 10:36 PM~19297869-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks fellas.To much shit goin on lately w/ the holidays,work, life in general.

Hoping to get back at it here soon.

Been working on ideas for redoing the rear bags.Think i've got it figured out.Just gonna wait till i get the front done.But who knows


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Well being around the bushings were not reinforced we decided to do the in sideds of the arms


















Been workin on old boys 65 gettin it squared away.Fitting all teh pieces to the puzzle


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 14 2010, 12:31 AM~19321201
> *Well being around the bushings were not reinforced we decided to do the in sideds of the arms
> 
> 
> ...


whered the clear hose come from?


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 14 2010, 04:35 PM~19325788
> *whered the clear hose come from?
> *


Dont know but i'll ask him.I know its braided tho


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 14 2010, 04:37 PM~19325809
> *Dont know but i'll ask him.I know its braided tho
> *


suppose to be some cheap stuff at lowes people are using thats why i asked


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Well now that the holidays are over.

Got the cutty to old boys last night.Gona start in on it either this weekend or monday

Got a few goodies ordered the other day.Should be in this next week.

Going w/ a 4 switch panel.So i'ma sell my boxes if anyones interested give me a pm
NEW Avs 9 roller rocker








Hardily EAI used 9 roller rocker.Still in car being used till i get around to switching it out but for sale none the less


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Sep 17 2010, 09:25 AM~18591007
> *Bent up a piece of aluminum for a mounting bracket for this vent/roll over valve
> 
> 
> ...


is this for the second line on the gas tank?


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Dec 31 2010, 11:48 PM~19472300
> *is this for the second line on the gas tank?
> *


Yep,originally factory it would have went up to the canister under hood to vent off


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 31 2010, 11:04 PM~19472616
> *Yep,originally factory it would have went up to the canister under hood to vent off
> *


yeah i saw that when i pulled off my frame, had no idea it went to the tank before the whole time i never had it hooked up to anything. i like this idea this means i wont have to run a new line since i already boxed in the frame so the old lines are useless. could you use it as a return for a fuel injected engine?


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jan 1 2011, 01:35 AM~19472771
> *yeah i saw that when i pulled off my frame, had no idea it went to the tank before the whole time i never had it hooked up to anything. i like this idea this means i wont have to run a new line since i already boxed in the frame so the old lines are useless. could you use it as a return for a fuel injected engine?
> *


Honesty i would not,w/ as old of line thats in really any g-body i wouldn't chance it.Just buy some new line an a small pipe bender an give it a shot.I'd start out w/ small scrap pieces first an get your hard angles on frame practiced with.Then try a full run


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jan 1 2011, 08:03 AM~19473514
> *Honesty i would not,w/ as old of line thats in really any g-body i wouldn't chance it.Just buy some new line an a small pipe bender an give it a shot.I'd start out w/ small scrap pieces first an get your hard angles on frame practiced with.Then try a full run
> *


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jan 1 2011, 07:03 AM~19473514
> *Honesty i would not,w/ as old of line thats in really any g-body i wouldn't chance it.Just buy some new line an a small pipe bender an give it a shot.I'd start out w/ small scrap pieces first an get your hard angles on frame practiced with.Then try a full run
> *


o yeah i know i have to run new line now because of what i did to the frame the old line wont work anymore, i was just curious if that other line could be used as a return,but then it would need another vent right, were did you get that filter you used?


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jan 1 2011, 01:03 PM~19474489
> *o yeah i know i have to run new line now because of what i did to the frame the old line wont work anymore, i was just curious if that other line could be used as a return,but then it would need another vent right, were did you get that filter you used?
> *



Cant find the one i have.But this ones pretty much the same thing
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/JEGS-15364-...s#ht_2094wt_941

I dont know if you'll need one if your doing fuel injection tho


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Finally got a chance to tear into the cutty today/nigh.Thanks to a couple friends of mine made fast work of the driver side

After tearing into it a bit.Pretty much everything was shot.Bushings both upper/lower arms,upper ball joint,everthing that has to do w/ the drag link.So its all gona go replaced w/ new









Somethings missing???

Hopefully wed. get out there an get the other side torn down


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Here's what else we been up to.Bitch gonna be bad.An yes the beds just sittin there not shimmed yet.Gota do a few more things.I'm waiting on a few air fittings to come in then we'll button about 80% of that up besides the EDC an switch/gauge location inside cab


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jan 3 2011, 10:59 PM~19496057
> *Here's what else we been up to.Bitch gonna be bad.An yes the beds just sittin there not shimmed yet.Gota do a few more things.I'm waiting on a few air fittings to come in then we'll button about 80% of that up besides the EDC an switch/gauge location inside cab
> 
> 
> ...


the beds crooked







































quit telling people you hate me its not nice :happysad:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 4 2011, 02:15 AM~19497928
> *the beds crooked
> quit telling people you hate me its not nice  :happysad:
> *


WTF you yappin about now?


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jan 3 2011, 08:59 PM~19496057
> *Here's what else we been up to.Bitch gonna be bad.An yes the beds just sittin there not shimmed yet.Gota do a few more things.I'm waiting on a few air fittings to come in then we'll button about 80% of that up besides the EDC an switch/gauge location inside cab
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 MY UNCLES GOT A 66 THAT WERE ABOUT TO MAKE OVER.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Jan 4 2011, 03:26 PM~19501301
> *:0 MY UNCLES GOT A 66 THAT WERE ABOUT TO MAKE OVER.
> *


There real easy to work on
Have him check out this site.Tons of info 
http://67-72chevytrucks.com/vboard/


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Got the pass. side tore down last night









All the steering was pretty much toast.Gona replace w/ all new 









Got the sway bar unbolted from the frame.But think were gonna have to cut it out so its gonna wait till my buddy brings his torch over


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Started pulling the front valves an wiring out of the front.It's all gonna be moved down dam near ontop the bag.Kinda how i did my rear set up so i have a direct shot from the fill valve to bag using a piece of pipe


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Also picked up 4 new switches.Going w/ a switch panel getting rid of the switch box.I personally never use the side to side switches.It's always FB.An i'm gona have the last 2 switches for each rear wheel


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Was busy helping one of my ******* buddys put load assist on his chevy.He hauls allot of wood an pulls his race truck/trailer in the summer.His stock springs were begging for help.Took the 2 of up under 2 hours an that was taking beer breaks


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Also ordered both upper an lower solid low friction control arm bushings.These are made by AFCO.My dirt track buddys told me about them


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

An yes i'm gonna do something similar to how the ears are here.Only i'm not pulling the motor gona cut everything out besides the back of the ears an then butt up that square tubing next to whats left of the back of ears an weld around an plate the top of frame around that area.Oh an cut out the tabs out inside 

Photo courtesy of the "Black Pearl"


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Cant finda pic w/ what i want.But i ordered a 4 four hole w/ the oldsmobile emblem in the middle instead of the caddy


----------



## m0y316 (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jan 8 2011, 10:52 PM~19544348
> *Cant finda pic w/ what i want.But i ordered a 4 four hole w/ the oldsmobile emblem in the middle instead of the caddy
> 
> 
> ...


thats tuff!!!!


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by m0y316_@Jan 9 2011, 12:04 AM~19545012
> *thats tuff!!!!
> *



Yeah i kinda got lucky,CCF had a raffle few weeks back.I put in on a couple spots.Ended up getting 2nd place.The cat was cewwl as fuck.Gave me a $20 in store credit.So the hell w/ it i'm pulling the switch box.I dont use 3/4 of the dam switches anyways


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jan 8 2011, 11:48 PM~19545324
> *Yeah i kinda got lucky,CCF had a raffle few weeks back.I put in on a couple spots.Ended up getting 2nd place.The cat was cewwl as fuck.Gave me a $20 in store credit.So the hell w/ it i'm pulling the switch box.I dont use 3/4 of the dam switches anyways
> *


that switch plate is perfect for air :biggrin:


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68+Jan 9 2011, 09:00 AM~19546439-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sup chief?


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

work and family then try to sneak in the shop how bout choo enjoyin that snow


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Jan 10 2011, 05:08 PM~19558151
> *work and family then try to sneak in the shop how bout choo enjoyin that snow
> *


Man its still snowing  i had plans for the next couple days to go work on my build.Guess not.Didnt work today.Been on LIL for 12 hrs :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

you ever thought about using one of these bags for you car?


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

aye chuck thats what my ol lady puts my lunch in


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 10 2011, 05:47 PM~19559069
> *you ever thought about using one of these bags for you car?
> 
> 
> ...


those are good for :happysad:


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

damn homie i read your whole thread, your skills are off the chart, and i think ive learned a few things, i decided to do another build tread in projects. Check it out and let me know what you think, i will be pulling everything out of my trunk to start puting my set up back together.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck+Jan 10 2011, 06:47 PM~19559069-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glad i can help,stay tuned.Shits gona change 

I spend allot of night awake an takin a dump thinking about this shit.Gotta learn to think outside the box


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jan 11 2011, 01:52 AM~19563707
> *It might just be big enough of a bag to fit all that rust bucket you call a car into
> Glad i can help,stay tuned.Shits gona change
> 
> ...













i need a bigger bag then that and a couple smaller ones too :happysad:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

You crazy :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jan 11 2011, 02:08 AM~19563773
> *You crazy  :biggrin:
> *


any big bodys for sale out by you


im actively looking and cant find shit in my range


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 11 2011, 02:11 AM~19563786
> *any big bodys for sale out by you
> im actively looking  and cant find shit in my range
> *


Naww not really


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Couple of the uppers came in today.Had to order both uppers an lowers from a couple different companies


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jan 11 2011, 12:04 PM~19566015
> *Couple of the uppers came in today.Had to order both uppers an lowers from a couple different companies
> 
> 
> ...


how much shipped on the reeses any rust?


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 11 2011, 06:01 PM~19568836
> *how much shipped on the reeses  any rust?
> *


Shelf life in some shop off ebay.Fuck it they wont be seen anyways


I got a gang of reeses


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jan 11 2011, 11:32 PM~19571830
> *Shelf life in some shop off ebay.Fuck it they wont be seen anyways
> I got a gang of reeses
> *


you might wanna keep the foil wrapper its about the same material that cars made of


you know future patch panels and so forth


:cheesy:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 11 2011, 11:39 PM~19571922
> *you might wanna keep the foil wrapper  its about the same material that cars made of
> you know future patch panels and so forth
> :cheesy:
> *


Naw it stays garaged 99% the time.Even so i have a 86 roller for parts


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jan 11 2011, 11:43 PM~19571960
> *Naw it stays garaged 99% the time.Even so i have a 86 roller for parts
> *


thats mandatory with a gbody


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 12 2011, 12:12 AM~19572274
> *thats mandatory with a gbody
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

HOW DOES THE VALVES CONECT TO THE LINE UNDER THE HOOD....AND HOW DO YOU RUN THE VALVE WIRES.....


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Jan 12 2011, 12:58 PM~19575353
> *HOW DOES THE VALVES CONECT TO THE LINE UNDER THE HOOD....AND HOW DO YOU RUN THE VALVE WIRES.....
> *


You were right how you drew it in your build thread


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Rich ( Unlimited Husltle) got my lowers done an sent a pic.

Also ordered my lower a arm reinforcing kit from him to


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jan 12 2011, 03:51 PM~19576731
> *Rich  ( Unlimited Husltle) got my lowers done an sent a pic.
> 
> Also ordered my lower a arm reinforcing kit from him to
> ...


those are way to nice for a gbody 


:cheesy:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 12 2011, 04:31 PM~19577077
> *only the best for a gbody
> :cheesy:
> *


fixed


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jan 12 2011, 04:39 PM~19577172
> *fixed
> *


:roflmao:


all this work your doing youd think that car was a cadillac


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 12 2011, 05:38 PM~19577611
> *:roflmao:
> all this work your doing youd think that car was a cadillac
> *


Kansillac


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

damn more chrome goodies


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Jan 13 2011, 12:30 PM~19585825
> *damn more chrome goodies
> *


There just raw steel for now.I've gotta do a little more work.I cant decide what i want powder coat or chrome.My upper trailing arms are chrome.

Should i just chrome the lowers in back

An powder coat the rest up front 

I'm personally dot a huge fan of chrome.I'd really like to powdercoat everything but i got the uppers in the rear for a good price chrome

What you guys think

Ohh i was thinking about a blue candy for the powdercoat if you can picture it


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

i found a good tutorial for you


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 13 2011, 03:15 PM~19587216
> *i found a good tutorial for you
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jan 13 2011, 03:16 PM~19587225
> *:uh:
> *



:dunno: no come back?


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

i think you should stick with the powdercoat btw 

match the color of the car or give it contrast not black


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 13 2011, 03:23 PM~19587284
> *i think you should stick with the powdercoat btw
> 
> match the color of the car or give it contrast not black
> *


Yeah thats kinda what i was thinking.Front upper/lower a-arms,drag link,inner/outer tie rods,clamp jitneys then paint the frame black.Should look a good i hope.Gota clean up 30 years of dirt an old first

Got 3 of the lower solid arm joints in today.Didn't realize they were a 2 piece.

I'm taking i probably need to tack the outer sleeve to arm?????


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jan 13 2011, 04:27 PM~19587701
> *Yeah thats kinda what i was thinking.Front upper/lower a-arms,drag link,inner/outer tie rods,clamp jitneys then paint the frame black.Should look a good i hope.Gota clean up 30 years of dirt an old first
> 
> Got 3 of the lower solid arm joints in today.Didn't realize they were a 2 piece.
> ...


you shouldnt have to tack anything


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81+Jan 13 2011, 03:18 PM~19586656-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd agree. As long as they are a press fit into the arm you should be good. If you feel the need a small tack wouldn't likely hurt anything though.

Keep at it. :thumbsup:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 13 2011, 06:56 PM~19589040
> *I would steer clear of the chrome. It only ever looks good when it's a high quality plating and then you always have to clean and polish it or it just looks like hell.
> 
> You have to LOVE chrome to make it worth the work.
> ...


Thanks B

Yeah i've never really been a big fan of chrome.In the right application...yeah sure.But its just not me.So powder it's gonna be

Yeah i was thinking i read somwhere where they suggested you put a tack on the lowers.My guess is because they have a zerk fitting so it dont go round an round.Being when you tighten down on the bolts your only tightening down on the center shaft but idk


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jan 13 2011, 01:18 PM~19586656
> *There just raw steel for now.I've gotta do a little more work.I cant decide what i want powder coat or chrome.My upper trailing arms are chrome.
> 
> Should i just chrome the lowers in back
> ...


I AM A BIG FAN OF CHROME, I CANT AFFORD IT, BUT I LOVE IT,.....AS FOR THE POWDER COAT I THINK IT WILL LOOK GOOD ANY WAY YOU GO HOMIE.... :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

yup


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Got 2 more steel bushings in for the front today.You know what they look like so fuck it


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Aug 23 2010, 10:11 PM~18390572
> *
> Couple more picks of HID's
> 
> ...




*NICE LIGHTS :biggrin:*


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jan 15 2011, 01:29 AM~19603211
> *NICE LIGHTS  :biggrin:
> *


look cheap :uh:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

joke.looks good


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jan 15 2011, 02:29 AM~19603211
> *NICE LIGHTS  :biggrin:
> *


I know this guy


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Aug 23 2010, 11:11 PM~18390572
> *Got my tank painted.Added a little bit of pearl cant really tell by the picks.But it flops from blue to pupleish to silver.Pretty sweet to bad no one will hardly ever  see it.
> 
> Gonna order a new pick up for the tank also.I checked at O'reileys and it's only $57.Figgured i'd replace it while i had the tank down being it is almost 30 years old.That and i'm not gonna want to drop that tank again if it goes bad on me
> ...


Just noticed this. Why is your drivers seat green?


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jan 15 2011, 12:47 PM~19605128
> *Just noticed this. Why is your drivers seat green?
> *


Cover up the gator interior


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

gator says his bitches better be wearin jimmies


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Jan 15 2011, 04:16 PM~19606325
> *gator says his bitches better be wearin jimmies
> *


That shit was funny as hell :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Didn't have a ton of time the other night but i did get my boys valves pretty much plumbed up an ready to get put in.

Hoping to get over there tomm. start on a little cutting an welding hopefully.My buddy just got his welder wired up today Brand new Hobart 220

Rear set up for his 65.Nothing fancy all from what i originally had in my cutlass.Just a fill split off to each bag








Started a little cutting off the ears to.Just to get a better idea of what were getting into









Set up on the pass side.Didnt get a pic of the driver but the same just flipped around.I also had him drill an tap the street T so we could run a line into cab for a gauge.


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jan 15 2011, 10:03 PM~19609140
> *Didn't have a ton of time the other night but i did get my boys valves pretty much plumbed up an ready to get put in.
> 
> Hoping to get over there tomm. start on a little cutting an welding hopefully.My buddy just got his welder wired up today Brand new Hobart 220
> ...


hay brother, on one of my, gc 250 extreme valves, the top were it screws on to the brass part was royal blue, but its turing black, what would cause that. maybe a stuck switch.....


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Jan 16 2011, 11:52 AM~19611640
> *hay brother, on one of my, gc 250 extreme valves, the top were it screws on to the brass part was royal blue, but its turing black, what would cause that. maybe a stuck switch.....
> *


The only thing i can think of


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Old boy was just itching to use his new Hobart welder for the first time.So he went ahead an tacked in the rear arch on driver side.An yes them are relief cuts to get teh bend.Gonna go back an weld them in a little later


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Gaining on the front.Got the ears cut an ground back









Hopefully someone can fill me in here.Should we heat up that reinforcement plate an bend it to form around the top of the pocket.Or cut out the top of factory spring pocket an make it so it sits flush??


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jan 16 2011, 05:55 PM~19613551
> *Gaining on the front.Got the ears cut an ground back
> 
> 
> ...



when my buddy does it for hydros he makes a jig with some nuts on it and 3 mounting points to the frame 

he then lines the jig nuts up with the bolt holes on the a arm mount secures the jig then cuts the whole thing out welds the plate in then lines the new mount/s up bolts them into the jig tacs measures all that good shit welds it solid


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 16 2011, 07:36 PM~19613769
> *when my buddy does it  for hydros  he makes a jig  with some nuts on it    and 3 mounting points  to the frame
> 
> he then lines the jig nuts  up with the  bolt holes on the a arm mount    secures the jig  then cuts the whole thing out    welds the plate in then lines the new mount/s up bolts them into the jig  tacs measures  all that good shit  welds it solid
> *


X2, I would make that plate bigger to cover the whole area. N cut out the oem section


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks fellas,makes more since now


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Also waiting on this.Gonna do a little REwiring.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Ordered my last solid AFCO lower arm bushing off ebay.Stole that fucker for $10 shipped

Also bought
-drag link
-Inner tie rods
-Outer tie rods
- 2 Adjuster

All AFCO also for $80 shipped

Got it all for cheaper than o'reileys china parts :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

What's the part number on them bushings


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jan 18 2011, 11:00 PM~19635431
> *What's the part number on them bushings
> *


http://www.jegs.com/webapp/wcs/stores/serv...rm=low+friction


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Ordered some switch extensions today also.


Need 6' or 9 wire tho to wire up my switches still


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jan 19 2011, 01:48 AM~19636525
> *http://www.jegs.com/webapp/wcs/stores/serv...rm=low+friction
> *


How about these..
http://www.ballisticfabrication.com/Suspen...ries_c_161.html


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jan 19 2011, 09:33 AM~19637891
> *How about these..
> http://www.ballisticfabrication.com/Suspen...ries_c_161.html
> *


They still have the polys in them.The ones i ordered are solid steel thru an thru w/ a zerk fitting on them to


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Just waiting on parts still.

Gonna put in a little work tomm. on the front.Try an get the pockets cut out an new ears in


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Got my drag link,inner an outer tie rods in today.An 1 adjuster. :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jan 21 2011, 12:34 AM~19655800
> *Got my drag link,inner an outer tie rods in today.An 1 adjuster. :biggrin:
> *


Shit felt like christmas huh


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jan 21 2011, 12:28 AM~19656547
> *Shit felt like christmas huh
> *



I literally have a stack of parts just sitting here.An still waiting on some in the mail


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

The jig we made for the ears.Welded a couple bolts to frame an went from there








My boy finishing up on the driver side arches


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Got this far till we ran outa oxygen on the torch.FUCKER


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

well that suxed


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

i ran out of welding gas fuckin lame the orifice wasnt on tight so it would leak fuuuuuk


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68+Jan 22 2011, 07:43 AM~19665874-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah the torch kit is another buddy of ours.He was like ..yeah sure you can use it its ready to go.Till we turned the gas on a seen that there wasn't shit in there.So now i'm probably not gona get anything done till mid next week.I dont have my plates in for my lower arm so iwe cant weld them in.Dont have my switch panel in yet so i cant do that or a 6 prong carling switch either for that


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI (Jan 4, 2010)

:biggrin: lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Lost my fucking camera :angry: Gettin a new one tomm.

Did get the top of frame plated above spring pocket an welded in new ears tho


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jan 22 2011, 11:31 AM~19666753
> *Yeah we weren't very happy
> Yeah the torch kit is another buddy of ours.He was like ..yeah sure you can use it its ready to go.Till we turned the gas on a seen that there wasn't shit in there.So now i'm probably not gona get anything done till mid next week.I dont have my plates in for my lower arm so iwe cant weld them in.Dont have my switch panel in yet so i cant do that or a 6 prong carling switch either for that
> *


sounds like excuses


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 24 2011, 10:30 PM~19688560
> *sounds like excuses
> *


I hope you get the flu again :cheesy:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jan 24 2011, 10:40 PM~19688724
> *I hope you get the flu again :cheesy:
> *


fuck no thats why im not going out in that cold ass garage 


but seriously a real man would have got out a chisel and finished that shit without a torch


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 24 2011, 10:41 PM~19688741
> *fuck no  thats why im not going out in that cold ass garage
> but seriously a real man would have got out a chisel and finished  that shit  without a torch
> *


Again get a heater


HAHAH chisel


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

did you get the song?


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jan 25 2011, 08:06 AM~19691325
> *did you get the song?
> *


Yep,thanks bro.Been down loading shit ever since.Being frostwire is garbage now


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

So pics so small.I dont know how to resize.Old boy took these from his phone.

I lost my dam camera :angry: 

Also got in some 9 wire an a 12 terminal block.So i'm gona start on that once we get this side done an old boys got the idea.So he can move on to the other side

plated 








New ears


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Sorry guys trying to get this new camera dialed in.An i'm pretty dam dumb when it comes to this new shit

Got some templates cut out for a project down the road


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jan 27 2011, 12:20 AM~19709919
> * i'm pretty dam dumb
> *


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 27 2011, 12:26 AM~19709992


 :uh:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

:biggrin: wtf no Keystone?


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81+Jan 27 2011, 09:38 AM~19711704-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:h5:


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jan 27 2011, 10:14 AM~19711934
> *:biggrin: wtf no Keystone?
> *


UMMMM BEER


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Before








Now :wow: 

Test fitting some metal in.Its crazy what the difference between a firestone 2500 an a slam 7" is.Well that an we cut out 2" off the bottom of frame.Goes all the way back to the inside of frame rail.An before you ask yes were plating over the side of frame.From somewhere in front of the front ear to the bend at the back of fender well


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jan 13 2011, 02:27 PM~19587701
> *Yeah thats kinda what i was thinking.Front upper/lower a-arms,drag link,inner/outer tie rods,clamp jitneys then paint the frame black.Should look a good i hope.Gota clean up 30 years of dirt an old first
> 
> Got 3 of the lower solid arm joints in today.Didn't realize they were a 2 piece.
> ...


do these accept a larger diameter bolt?


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Feb 6 2011, 08:41 PM~19804185
> *do these accept a larger diameter bolt?
> *


I'm pretty for sure it accepts the same size.But i'll check this week


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Got in a couple Carling 6 prongs today.But i think theres a problem w/ my switch plate.Haven't got it yet think it got lost in the mail tho

Hoping to get out there again here in the next couple days if the weather holds out. :uh:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jan 29 2011, 07:43 AM~19729342
> *Before
> 
> 
> ...


so did u do any bending of that top piece or just lay it Flatt and weld it on? i just cut my ears and man those 3 1/2 ton coils really raped my spring pocked


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 7 2011, 03:00 PM~19810221
> *Got in a couple Carling 6 prongs today.But i think theres a problem w/ my switch plate.Haven't got it yet think it got lost in the mail tho
> 
> Hoping to get out there again here in the next couple days if the weather holds out. :uh:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

had that happen to me


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jan 28 2011, 08:09 AM~19720956
> *UMMMM BEER
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78+Feb 9 2011, 12:38 AM~19824328-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sup DEWEY


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Good New....My switch plate came in today.Think the wife has the camera,but i'll get a pic later

Mad Props to CCF Customs....Did a amazing job.VERY impressed


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

SWEET It CAME in (no ****) :h5: you might think about putting 2 for f/b some where.Where you can reach it.When I would ride my ride at 200 psi+.It was fun trying to level my car with the corner, when driving :biggrin: Well shit you know,just saying.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Feb 10 2011, 08:54 AM~19834867
> *SWEET It CAME in (no ****) :h5: you might think about putting 2 for f/b some where.Where you can reach it.When I would ride my ride at 200 psi+.It was fun trying to level my car with the corner, when driving :biggrin: Well shit you know,just saying.
> *


Yeah gona be from left to right

Front-Up/down
Rear-up/down
Left rear-up/down
Right rear-up/down


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 10 2011, 08:37 AM~19835132
> *Yeah gona be from left to right
> 
> Front-Up/down
> ...


  like that setup


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Feb 10 2011, 04:34 PM~19837935
> *
> like that setup
> *



:h5: 
Gonna need the rears separate if this bag on lower arms works out.Three wheel ????


----------



## m0y316 (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 10 2011, 06:20 PM~19838591
> *:h5:
> Gonna need the rears separate if this bag on lower arms works out.Three wheel ????
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Cleaning up the pass. side for arch


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Finally got around to pulling the sway bar


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Started cleaning up the cross member for plating


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Pocket for bag.We ended up filling in that gap that you see,Also gona plate over the top of that to


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Got bored earlier thru the switches in an the extensions


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI (Jan 4, 2010)

should of gotten the ^^blue ones!^^ and repaint your switch plate!


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by oneoffcustomsHI_@Feb 12 2011, 10:18 PM~19855027
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thought about it.I did get 4 blue flakes ones if i fell like changing them out

I'm gona move the switch panel i already have an cut it down a bit.Or start new an sell the one i have

Reason i got the new one was.I put in on a raffle but ended up getting second runner up.So Jas (CCF Customs) was kind enough to give me a $25 in store credit.So why not right.That an its the first of its kind that they have made


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 12 2011, 10:51 PM~19855272
> *Thought about it.I did get 4 blue flakes ones if i fell like changing them out
> 
> I'm gona move the switch panel i already have an cut it down a bit.Or start new an sell the one i have
> ...


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Feb 12 2011, 11:21 PM~19855498
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Brand new used one to you buddy


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 13 2011, 12:57 AM~19856153
> *Brand new used one to you buddy
> *


you installed the switches so its used 

:0


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Feb 13 2011, 01:00 AM~19856172
> *you installed the switches so its used
> 
> :0
> *


It would fit you good,you dont anything new do ya?Always weelin an dealin :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 13 2011, 04:45 PM~19859310
> *It would fit you good,you dont anything new do ya?Always weelin an dealin  :biggrin:
> *


i dont do a fucking thing n the cold :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 12 2011, 01:44 AM~19849706
> *Cleaning up the pass. side for arch
> 
> 
> ...


nice boogers bro :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 13 2011, 06:09 PM~19859837
> *nice boogers bro :biggrin:
> *


Boogers?


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Wired up my panel.Wayyy easier than i thought.Hell i've installed car an home audio more complicated


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI (Jan 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 13 2011, 05:15 PM~19861575
> *Wired up my panel.Wayyy easier than i thought.Hell i've installed car an home audio more complicated
> 
> 
> ...


HAHA!, 
"9 WIRE" THE ONLY WAY TO GO!...

HOW'D YOU USED THE "SPEAKER COLOR CODE" 

WHITE: Left front positive (SPEAKER) LF / FILL
WHITE/Black:Left front neg (SPEAKER) LF / DUMP
GRAY: Right front positive (SPEAKER) RF / FILL
GRAY/BLACK: Right front neg (SPEAKER) RF / DUMP
GREEN: Left rear pos (SPEAKER) LR / FILL
GREEN/BLACK: Left rear neg (SPEAKER) LR / DUMP
PURPLE: Right rear pos (SPEAKER) RR / FILL
PURPLE/BLACK: Right rear neg (SPEAKER) RR / DUMP
BLUE:REMOTE 12 VOLT POS+

THATS HOW I DID MINES TOO!... :thumbsup:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Yep,easiest way of doing it.

I've had those color combos stuck in my head for years anyways


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI (Jan 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 14 2011, 05:14 AM~19865359
> *Yep,easiest way of doing it.
> 
> I've had those color combos stuck in my head for years anyways
> *


 :roflmao: me :roflmao: too! :roflmao: kenwood :roflmao: color :roflmao: code :roflmao: right? :roflmao:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by oneoffcustomsHI_@Feb 15 2011, 02:24 AM~19873669
> *:roflmao: me :roflmao: too! :roflmao: kenwood :roflmao: color :roflmao: code :roflmao: right? :roflmao:
> *


Pretty much all the stereo manufactures use those combos now.Years ago i remember Pioneer used to have some goofy wiring.I had to call up my old boss that has been doing car audio install since the 80's an ask how the fuc this wire combo work.He just laughed,but remembered the colors on it


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

:biggrin: nice install on the switches


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Feb 16 2011, 09:04 AM~19882738
> *:biggrin: nice install on the switches
> *


Thanks budd,been helping old boy on his 65 lately.Were hoping to put in a whole day on my cutlass Sunday if things work out.It's finally getting warm here :biggrin: .Shit 2 weeks ago as of today we had about 10" of snow on the ground.Today the high's in the 60's,kansas weather for ya

My lower a-arm reinforcing an lower rear trailing arms are on there way here as we speak via ups ground.Should be here today or tomm. 49.7 lbs box :wow: 

We're gonna finish up atleast the driver side front this week.So hopefully the pass. side will go easier now that we have a idea


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Parts came in today :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Ran into a snag today.Dam lower a-arm bushings are differnt.The rear bushings smaller than the front ones.Gona have old boys machinist cut teh 2 i have down to fit


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Did get a little more done on the driver front done today.Gota go back an clean everything up an a some behind the pocket still but its coming along


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Had to do a little modification to my old switch panel








Gona make it so it kinda bends around a bit.So i can add my kickass panel right next to it.Old boys taking it to work next week an welding it up being its aluminum


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Started on old boys 65 valve wiring for the front.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Old boy got the back bent at work an welded it up








Put the flap disk to it cleaned up a bit. then shot a little primer on it till i decide on painting it









Also got whats left of my old switch panel welded up.Gona clean that up an start installing that allong w/ my new panel


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

when you coming to do my wagon?


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 25 2011, 11:16 PM~19964194
> *Started on old boys 65 valve wiring for the front.
> 
> 
> ...


oh you just WIRE MASTER running around there.. LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck+Feb 26 2011, 01:22 AM~19964239-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro,once he decides where he wants me to go thru the fire wall.I'll cover w/ split loom an cushioned cable clamps to secure it down.Make it nice an clean


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

i ordered a set of lights from jorge cant wait to put em on the wagon and i like your progress homie good job


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Feb 26 2011, 05:40 PM~19968041
> *i ordered a set of lights from jorge cant wait to put em on the wagon and i like your progress homie good job
> *


Thanks bro were gainin,yeah you'll love them HID's you'll wonder why you didn't do it sooner.An Jorge good peeps.Just ordered a set of lights from him yesterday actually for my little sisters Honda Pilot.

The other side shouldn't take to long now that we have a idea.Gona have to relocate the fuel line being it's right in the way of how far back were taking the pocket back to


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 26 2011, 03:52 PM~19967408
> *Whenever
> Thanks bro,once he decides where he wants me to go thru the fire wall.I'll cover w/ split loom an cushioned cable clamps to secure it down.Make it nice an clean
> *


ok

bring a bag setup with you


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Haven't got much done this week  Weathers starting to warm up so its gona start moving a little more faster

Did get a set of bushings (ears on pumpkin) for the rear for my future project.I'm replacing every other bushing back there might as well do em all.There 30 years old,heard there not fun to get out or back in.MOOG $27 for 2... ouch.All the other ones are new or i'm gona be running a solid one for the lowers on frame side.The'lly work like how the solid lowers work on the front.Just gona have to get them machined


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 28 2011, 07:31 PM~19982543
> *Haven't got much done this week  Weathers starting to warm up so its gona start moving a little more faster
> 
> Did get a set of bushings (ears on pumpkin) for the rear for my future project.I'm replacing every other bushing back there might as well do em all.There 30 years old,heard there not fun to get out or back in.MOOG $27 for 2... ouch.All the other ones are new or i'm gona be running a solid one for the lowers on frame side.The'lly work like how the solid lowers work on the front.Just gona have to get them machined
> ...


Burn the rubber out with a torch. Then take a hack saw and remove the blade and insert it into the bushing sleeve and reattach it to the hack saw, this will allow you to make a cut down the length of the sleeve and you can then collapse it and remove it. Just sand the housing smooth and grease the new bushing sleeves and use a ball joint installer clamp and you'll be done in a snap. You should be able to rent the ball joint tool from any auto parts store.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 28 2011, 08:28 PM~19983533
> *Burn the rubber out with a torch. Then take a hack saw and remove the blade and  insert it into the bushing sleeve and reattach it to the hack saw, this will allow you to make a cut down the length of the sleeve and you can then collapse it and remove it. Just sand the housing smooth and grease the new bushing sleeves and use a ball joint installer clamp and you'll be done in a snap. You should be able to rent the ball joint tool from any auto parts store.
> *


Thanks B, they actually make a specialty toll just for this i seen on a g-body forum somewhere but it was $90.I'm gona try the way you described tho,sounds a hell of allot cheaper :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Cut an pulled out the front of my fuel line.It runs on the inside of the spring pocket.Well cant have that my bag pocket goes all the way back to the inside of frame rail.So i'll just run rubber gas line somewhere on the frame a little later.

Spent most my time working on another project.So hopefully this weekend we can throw down an knock some stuff out


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

Haven't been in here in a while. Car is looking good! I'm lovin all the frame and suspension mods you're doin!


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Mar 3 2011, 07:42 PM~20009687
> *Haven't been in here in a while. Car is looking good! I'm lovin all the frame and suspension mods you're doin!
> *


Thanks buddy,nothin like yours tho


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

I should have some pics when my motor gets pulled to day


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Old boy got down on my shit while i was out workin.Thats trill shit there.down ass cat


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Throw a little paint on it.Fuck it it'sa street machine


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

This what i've been up to on old boys 65 chevy fleetside


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## oneoffcustomsHI (Jan 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 4 2011, 10:21 PM~20020336
> *Throw a little paint on it.Fuck it it'sa street machine
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKS BETTER BLACK!


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

More pics tomm.  
Hoping to wrap up the pass side this week.Then onto the lower arms,gota get the bushings pressed out then reinfoce.Oh an weld in belly plate on the front an do a little rewiring an mount switch panel an rewire that while pullin the older switch box out

An get old boys 65 air tanks,fittings mounted so we can move onto the inside


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Been awhile 
Might end up moving the gauge later to up where the vents are


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Got the pass. side done up.Just have to clean it up a bit


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Had the bushings pressed out.Started cleaning em up.Sucked i forgot my die grinder had to use a wire wheel on a drill for most of it wire brush an then sand paper.To tight to get a flap disk on a grinder in there


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Custom metal bender :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

New fuel line.Gota run it to the pump an secure it to frame still


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Buddys truck we been workin on.Gonna weld the whole dam back an smooth it out.Still havent decided on what to do for lights


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Ran into a snag w/ the lower arm bushings.Didn't realize that they were differnt.The back one is shorter an smaller diameter.So i ordered 2 of the right bushings today.So as soon an they come in finish up the lowers.Then i can line everything up an drill my holes for upper bag on the frame.Then just plumb it an wire it.

Also need to weld the chest plate on.There cut an bent already :biggrin: 

Gona pull my switch box out an wire up that panel next week to.


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 19 2011, 03:50 PM~20129587
> *Custom metal bender :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


my ***** :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

nice switch box


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY+Mar 19 2011, 03:29 PM~20129747-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAH yeah hoping to wire up the panel this week.

Should have the lowers done up here in a couple days.Just waiting on Jegs to deliver my 2 other dam bushings


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Upper door seals care in today from JEGS.30 years old.Figgure it was time


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Also have 2 of these for sale.$35 shipped

These replace the lower "Forward" bushing on lower control arm 78-88 G-bodys.Made By AFCO part # 20069.Has a zerk fitting allowing for them to be greased.Frees up movement


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Got the lower back bushings in.Ordered then Sun. so 2 days to my door.Not bad JEGS


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Mar 22 2011, 08:22 PM~20155421
> *:thumbsup:
> *


What up buddy.That paint of yours turnin out Good bro.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 22 2011, 12:31 PM~20152550
> *Got the lower back bushings in.Ordered then Sun.  so 2 days to my door.Not bad JEGS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 22 2011, 09:06 PM~20156663
> *What up buddy.That paint of yours turnin out Good bro.
> *


gonna finish it this weekend cant wait


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 19 2011, 02:44 PM~20129553
> *Been awhile
> Might end up moving the gauge later to up where the vents are
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Blocky77+Mar 23 2011, 05:45 PM~20163063-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks,not really for sure if i like it yet.I've been thinking about moving the air gauge up between the air vents


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 24 2011, 01:52 AM~20167062
> *What up?Seen you gota new frame in :biggrin:
> Gonna be sweet bro
> Thanks,not really for sure if i like it yet.I've been thinking about moving the air gauge up between the air vents
> *


looks like your leg would hit those switches 

and its also really cluttered looking there now 

but im a hater you know how i am


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 24 2011, 11:02 AM~20169007
> *looks like your leg would hit those switches
> 
> and its also really cluttered looking there now
> ...


It's actually not that close.Just the pics off a bit.But it looks better w/o the extensions on.

I'm still not really sold on it.I'm really thinkin bout movin the gauge up between the vents.Shit i dont use them vents anyways


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 24 2011, 10:08 PM~20174077
> *It's actually not that close.Just the pics off a bit.But it looks better w/o the extensions on.
> 
> I'm still not really sold on it.I'm really thinkin bout movin the gauge up between the vents.Shit i dont use them vents anyways
> *


i dont like it at all i think you should move it and those switches too 


but thats just me 

i got a psi switch coming tomorrow just waiting on you now


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 24 2011, 10:10 PM~20174099
> *i dont like it at all i think you should move it  and those switches too
> but thats just me
> 
> ...


Gonna keep the panel w/ the 4 switches there.Might cu the samll panel down.Gotta have those tho within reach control my viair,EDC, an air horn on/off.But i can put em bout any where its just the gauge is not that hard to hide.

An yeah i'm try get it out tomm.Sorry mang been tied up an i hate out PO office.You find any other back bags yet?


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 24 2011, 10:38 PM~20174362
> *Gonna keep the panel w/ the 4 switches there.Might cu the samll panel down.Gotta have those tho within reach control my viair,EDC, an air horn on/off.But i can put em bout any where its just the gauge is not that hard to hide.
> 
> An yeah i'm try get it out tomm.Sorry mang been tied up an i hate out PO office.You find any other back bags yet?
> *


naw was just gonna use the ones you got you had 4 didnt ya?


i just need to get on it so i can get it done and then focus on the 50 again all summer


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 24 2011, 10:45 PM~20174447
> *naw was just gonna use the ones you got  you had 4 didnt ya?
> i just need to get on it  so i can get it done and then focus on the 50 again all summer
> *


Naw just 2 2500's chuck

Also got 1 lower bout done


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 24 2011, 11:08 PM~20174755
> *Naw just 2 2500's chuck
> 
> Also got 1 lower bout done
> ...


aw damn i can probably come up on 2 more


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Been a minute.Got 1 lower pictured cleaned up ready for powder coat.Just have to fill up the spot around the bottom of spring pocket.Bout got the second one done just need to throw the bottom plate over it heat an weld.

Also picked up some swivel axle bushing for the rear end from that boy TWEEDY (thanks big dawg).Took the moogs back.

Gona pick up a die grinder tomm. get in the little cracks.Also throw some black paint on pass side frame rail get that all ready.

Gota drag my free stove over.Change the cord to fit my boys wall outlet.Then modify the inside a bit so i can powder both sides of my lowers.


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 31 2011, 12:23 AM~20224579
> *Been a minute.Got 1 lower pictured cleaned up ready for powder coat.Just have to fill up the spot around the bottom of spring pocket.Bout got the second one done just need to throw the bottom plate over it heat an weld.
> 
> Also picked up some swivel axle bushing for the rear end from that boy TWEEDY (thanks big dawg).Took the moogs back.
> ...


post them pics up bro


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Mar 31 2011, 12:07 AM~20224871
> *post them pics up bro
> *


Will do tonight,just forgot my camera lastnight


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 24 2011, 09:08 PM~20174755
> *Naw just 2 2500's chuck
> 
> Also got 1 lower bout done
> ...


LOOKS GOOD... :thumbsup:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

pass. side painted up








workin on the lowers.gettin all the grim cleaned up for powder coat


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

My boys project wqe been wookin on to


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

More pics tomm. hopefully start powder coating by this weekend


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Cleaned up the spindles put a little pant on em.Again this is a street machine








Center link.Thats my shit pile on the floor to.It's actually gettin smaller








Inner an outer tie rods painted


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Old boy got my other lower done up tonight.Just gotta clean er up a bit an do a couple more thangs.But there about 85% done.Then powder coat

Them holes are so i can get to the zerks being i'm running solid bushings that are greasable :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

lines awful close to the header on the truck :happysad:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Apr 6 2011, 12:24 AM~20271151
> *lines awful close to the header on the truck  :happysad:
> *


We just had them ran up in that pic.Now there secured down right on the fender.About 3 or so inches away from the headers


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Apr 6 2011, 08:53 AM~20272557
> *We just had them ran up in that pic.Now there secured down right on the fender.About 3 or so inches away from the headers
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Apr 6 2011, 07:28 PM~20276851
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Gonna drag my oven over to my buddys house tomm.So hopefully this weekend i'm gonna be baking some parts.Gota cut off the plug thats on it an wire in a new one to accept the syle he has.So far i have about $125-30 into this powder coating thing an haven't even started  

I have another cup for my craftsman powder coat gun coming in from chicago this week (there discontinued so i had to hunt 1 down).Being i'm doing a chrome base an then a candy blue on top.It just makes things easier so i dont have to keep switching shit out


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Jun 21 2010, 10:13 PM~17850191
> *
> 
> 
> ...



TTT for a sweet ride.

Im going to be watching this from now on.

Thanks for all the details and pics!!


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Apr 7 2011, 08:05 AM~20281199
> *TTT for a sweet ride.
> 
> Im going to be watching this from now on.
> ...


Thanks,its been a bit of a learning curve but were gaining 

I try to remember to take pics.It makes shit allot easier to explain to people when they start asking


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

More pics tonight


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

:inout: *ttt*


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Went an picked up my lowers.Man theres virtually no restriction w/ these bushings








Hole for the zerk fitting.Gonna have to pull them all out tho so i can powdercoat


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Got the other cup for my powdercoat machine.These things are discontinued.Luckily found a cat on here that kit me up.He had bought up a few extras.

Just makes things allot easier.Being i'm doing 2 different powders i wont have to empty one out clean it out an let it dry.That an from what a few folks have said is that.I need to shoot my chrome base first then cook 1/2 thru set time.Pull it out then shoot my candy then put in oven an cook the rest of time


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI (Jan 4, 2010)

dude,
thats alot of weight you put up front...

(how are you planing to off set that weight in the rear?)

are you going to plate or brace under the doors?


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by oneoffcustomsHI_@Apr 8 2011, 08:26 PM~20294980
> *dude,
> thats alot of weight you put up front...
> 
> ...


Not really as much as you think.Gotta remember we also cut out quite a bit an just put back thicker metal.Yeah in front/back of the spring pocket an the front of belly.

As for weight.I am gonna have a 2nd batterie in back,air tank etc,put my 2 amps in on a rack in the pass. quarter trimmed out.An my beast of a box w/ 3 10's bandpass.So yeah i guess the box but i wanna have it all :biggrin: .As for adding extra weight No lead on this car.Actually i lighted it up a bit when i put on my other rear bumper.Its a aluminum core instead of the one that came on my 81 stock

No no under doors yet.Gotta get my car goin so my boy can get his truck on that side closer to welder an more light.But its on the plans within the year.Were really gonna try an focus on his truck an finish it up here in the next 2 months.

Did get my over wired up an cleaned out ready to go.

Gonna add chains or cable to the front.So i got them mocked up just need welded.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Sneak peek at the front.It was a bitch lining up those holes.Cut thru the bottom plate 1/4" then had to work out the top plate hole to fit everything thru 3/16".Needless to say i got off a bit but you get the idea.

The tubes sticking out were just a ball park.I'm gonna add a couple inches to em to get everything to fit gight


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

your going to need to trim your upper a arm quite a bit for the clarence of the air lines.


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

your going to need to trim your upper a arm quite a bit for the clarence of the air lines.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Apr 15 2011, 12:08 PM~20345908
> *your going to need to trim your upper a arm quite a bit for the clarence of the air lines.
> *


Yeah there cut out a bit already.I just gota get em an mock it all up an see what more i need to take out


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Apr 15 2011, 01:14 PM~20345947
> *Yeah there cut out a bit already.I just gota get em an mock it all up an see what more i need to take out
> 
> 
> ...



looking good homie


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Apr 15 2011, 12:41 PM~20346150
> *looking good homie
> *


Thanks chief


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

are you worried that your gonna have a stiff ride with the valve so close... or is that just dump valve i was thinkin about moving my vavles closer to bags to free up room thanx


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Apr 14 2011, 10:21 PM~20343606
> *Sneak peek at the front.It was a bitch lining up those holes.Cut thru the bottom plate 1/4"  then had to work out the top plate hole to fit everything thru 3/16".Needless to say i got off a bit but you get the idea.
> 
> The tubes sticking out were just a ball park.I'm gonna add a couple inches to em to get everything to fit gight
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Apr 15 2011, 05:55 PM~20347886
> *are you worried that your gonna have a stiff ride with the valve so close... or is that just dump valve i was thinkin about moving my vavles closer to bags to free up room thanx
> *


I'm gonna have both fill/dump right there


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Blocky77_@Apr 15 2011, 06:07 PM~20347952
> *:wow:
> *


Yeah i know i have problems :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Started on the other side today.Gonna have to make a jig so when i drill my holes from the bottom to the top they line up w/ the top plate between the ears.I got off a bit on the other side.Fucked everything up getting it all lined back up again


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Apr 17 2011, 10:52 PM~20362081
> *Started on the other side today.Gonna have to make a jig so when i drill my holes from the bottom to the top they line up w/ the top plate between the ears.I got off a bit on the other side.Fucked everything up getting it all lined back up again
> *


get a drill bit extension  

http://www.google.com/products/catalog?oe=...ed=0CCIQ8gIwAw#



use it for your guide holes then drill them bigger from each side 

its how i did the "through" frame bolts on the 50


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Apr 17 2011, 09:52 PM~20362081
> *Started on the other side today.Gonna have to make a jig so when i drill my holes from the bottom to the top they line up w/ the top plate between the ears.I got off a bit on the other side.Fucked everything up getting it all lined back up again
> *


 :yes:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Apr 17 2011, 11:31 PM~20362437
> *get a drill bit extension
> 
> http://www.google.com/products/catalog?oe=...ed=0CCIQ8gIwAw#
> ...


No realy gonna work for this application.The problem is the bottom plate is at a bit of a angle an the top plate is flat.It's deceptive when looking at it.So when the bag sits flush the bolts an the pipe are really at a angle just a bit.So it throws everything off a bit.

Be decided to make a jig using a round piece of steel welded to a small plate that sits flush an slips up into the bottom hole for the bolts.Then what ever the ID is of the pipe just use the same size drill bit..This way everything stays in line.All i need are the two holes for the boltson top.I made a template out of tape so all i have to do is match up 2 hole on top then drill out the other 2 bigger ones


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Apr 16 2011, 12:28 AM~20350234
> *Yeah i know i have problems :biggrin:
> *


yes, yes u do sir :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STREET HUSTLE_@Apr 19 2011, 01:19 PM~20373697
> *yes, yes u do sir  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 

Might have ran into a problem w/ my uppers.Idk gonna fuck w/ them tonight.Had my buddy press them solid ones in.Well the other day i went to mess w/ them an couldn't turn the cross shaft.So i might have to work w/ my stocks for now :angry: .Gotta get my car outa old boys spot in his garage by the first (better light an closer to the welder an compressor)

Fuck...... 1 step forward 2 back

:banghead:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Apr 19 2011, 03:34 PM~20374227
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Might have ran into a problem w/ my uppers.Idk gonna fuck w/ them tonight.Had my buddy press them solid ones in.Well the other day i went to mess w/ them an couldn't turn the cross shaft.So i might have to work w/ my stocks for now :angry: .Gotta get my car outa old boys spot in his garage by the first (better light an closer to the welder an compressor)
> ...


dont trip homie, it will work itself out


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Apr 19 2011, 06:49 PM~20375848
> *dont trip homie, it will work itself out
> *


Yeah bro it sucks.but it is what it is.I just keep movin on


Got the holes drilled on the pass side tonight.Used a gig that old boy made up real quick.It's was so easy it was stupit.Ran outa time tho to test fit evertyhing.But just by eye balling it its a shit load closer.

Once i get the pass side bolted in making sure everthings gonna clear.It's time for powder coat :biggrin: 

Hiopefully by this weekend i'll have it all together for them most part.Well... enough to move around w/ the front end on

I'm still workin on a little some thang something.But i wont post the results till i try it out.Lets just say its either gonna work or fail badly


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

* Just went through the whole topic. Good build homie, I am thinking about bagging my Cutlass, but not with so much mods. Any tips I need to know, or any suggestions?*


----------



## Rdawg146 (Mar 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Apr 19 2011, 09:49 PM~20378093
> * Just went through the whole topic. Good build homie, I am thinking about bagging my Cutlass, but not with so much mods. Any tips I need to know, or any suggestions?
> *


My and baggedout have been shooting the shit back and forth for awhile and we both love to come up with some new shit.we definitly have our own style. i love that we both have cutlasses too. just look at both are rebuilds and see what you can learn

Bagged 82 cutlass rebuild (euro)
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=588492

i also have alot of Youtube vidoes of my cutty doing some things a some hydo cars cant, just search "RDAWG146"

ask any questions you want. goodluck with you cutlass


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Apr 19 2011, 10:49 PM~20378093
> * Just went through the whole topic. Good build homie, I am thinking about bagging my Cutlass, but not with so much mods. Any tips I need to know, or any suggestions?
> *


Thanks for the kind words.I've spent allot of nights up thinking of different things i can do to mine that just hasn't been seen yet in the air game (that i know of)

But like Rdawg said everyone has there own style.You just gotta figgure out what you want outa your air system an what your wanting to do.

As for tips...

-Do your homework before buying or getting into anything.Check out the kit/Diagram topic in the air forums for starters

-Figure out what you want outa your air system.Do you want in just lay an play or w/ speed?

-Dont buy cheap shit.It is what it is just cheap.

-Feel free to ask questions.It never hurts to ask.I'd rather people ask easy simple questions.Than just them winging it an getting themselves hurt or someone else


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

whats good homie


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Apr 20 2011, 09:23 AM~20380178
> *whats good homie
> *


Not much just goin to work.Then workn on the cutty tonight.

Whats good there chief?


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Apr 20 2011, 10:25 AM~20380190
> *Not much just goin to work.Then workn on the cutty tonight.
> 
> Whats good there chief?
> *


at work bored, every 1 called in today because of holiday :420:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Here's the jig we came up w/.Just j=used a big ass drill bit the same diameter of the indide of that pipe.Made a mark w/ the big drill bit then came back an punched thru it w/ a smaller one.Then went from up top down w/ a whole saw.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

You can kinda see why i got off so much w/o using the jig on the other side.

Also got my fuel line ran up to the fuel pump.I'm just gonna wait to secure it all down till i'm done messing around w/ the arms an such


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

On a sad note :angry: 

The arms i bought that were extended an well kinda reinforced didn't work w/ the solid bushings.I couldnt even turn the shaft even in the vice.I'm thinking when whoever did them.They didnt secure the bushing side down all the way so they had a bit of a bend to them.IDK 

So i'm forced to use my stocks for now till i get a chance to park it somewhere besides my boys shop so i can pull them off again an send them out for core cost.

You can see how much i needed to cut out.For when the arm goes up so it dont hit the pipe of the valve.I cant get anymore of a direct shot to the bag :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Took the night off.Be back at it this weekend


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Apr 21 2011, 03:10 PM~20389985
> *You can kinda see why i got off so much w/o using the jig on the other side.
> 
> Also got my fuel line ran up to the fuel pump.I'm just gonna wait to secure it all down till i'm done messing around w/ the arms an such
> ...


I would highly recomend that you run hardline for the fuel line leaving only 8-12" of rubber line at the end for attaching it to the pump. The heat from the manifold will cause the rubber line to degrade rather quickly and the last thing you want is for that rubber line to fail next to that exhaust manifold.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 22 2011, 07:43 PM~20398840
> *I would highly recomend that you run hardline for the fuel line leaving only 8-12" of rubber line at the end for attaching it to the pump. The heat from the manifold will cause the rubber line to degrade rather quickly and the last thing you want is for that rubber line to fail next to that exhaust manifold.
> *


Yeah the more i look at it.The more it looks like dog shit.But its gonna have to do for a quick fix for me to get it outa my boys stall in his garage so we can get crackin on his project


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Apr 24 2011, 11:32 PM~20412498
> *Yeah the more i look at it.The more it looks like dog shit.But its gonna have to do for a quick fix for me to get it outa my boys stall in his garage so we can get crackin on his project
> *


kaboom


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Apr 24 2011, 10:41 PM~20412574
> *kaboom
> *


I'll wrap that shit in tinfoil or ******* chrome :roflmao: :roflmao: as i call it


----------



## Rdawg146 (Mar 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Apr 24 2011, 09:44 PM~20412607
> *I'll wrap that shit in tinfoil or ******* chrome :roflmao:  :roflmao: as i call it
> *


is there any way you can run it in your frame or did you close it off when you boxed it?


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rdawg146_@Apr 28 2011, 03:53 AM~20437952
> *is there any way you can run it in your frame or did you close it off when you boxed it?
> *


It's boxed off.I'm gonna figgure something out a bit down the road.I just need to get this thing mobile for now


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Got my new AFCO steering components together.I got them dam near as close as it was.Just tried to get the tie rods as straight as i could then measure from the zerks on the outer 's then transfer that to the new.We'll count tire tread when we get it all done up later


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Got the box welded on for either cable or chains.Idk what this things gonna do so i'd rather have them there than not for later.Hate to over extend an start breaking shit


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Did get a chance to finally use my powder coat gun.We think it turned out pretty good for the first time.It's all in the prep


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

came out sweet in the pic.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Apr 29 2011, 09:57 AM~20447096
> *came out sweet in the pic.
> *


I'll get some day time pics today.I was drunk an it was dark last night

Dont know if its the oven that i'm using or the smell of this powder baking,But shit smells like cat piss.Doesn't effect the turn out either way


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

FUCK forgot my camera...

Got one lower done an a couple other parts on old boys 65

Used bout 3 times as much candy blue as i did the chrome base.But shit didt' turn out that bad really.

Pics tomm. my bad


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

Things are lookin pretty sweet man!


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Apr 30 2011, 12:05 AM~20452323
> *Things are lookin pretty sweet man!
> *


thanks there bud,still cant hold a candle to what the fuk you do. :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Apr 29 2011, 11:15 PM~20452379
> *thanks there bud,still cant hold a candle to what the fuk you do. :biggrin:
> *



ahhhh nonsense! That front section of your frame is looking really cool. I'm starting to get some pretty original ideas for air ride just like you.


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

what powdercoat gun did you use and do you have an oven in your shop


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Apr 30 2011, 10:07 AM~20453709
> *what powdercoat gun did you use and do you have an oven in your shop
> *


craftsman gun an i picked up a oven then had a buddy put a new end on it to match up w/ the outlet that is used for his welder.Works great


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Was fuckin around todat puttin in my temp.fuel line up an noticed the dam hot lead for my york was just hangin

Pulled old shit off soldered an heat shrank new shit on.Good as new now


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Threw some paint on my chain mounts (just in case)








Only pic i got.But old boy got the fronnt of belly welded up an i threw a bit of paint on it


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

The one on the right is what we did yesterday.Just learning the shit.

One on the left is what i did today.Used 1/2 a cup of "chrome" base then 4 cups of candy blue.Gonna go back an redo the first one.Thats the buity about this powder.All i gotta do is heat it up again the shoot



























As she sits now


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Went back an redid the other arm.Just heated the oven to 300F then threw the arm in for 10 min.Pulled out an shot some more candy.Threy it back in the oven.Cooked for 10 min.Came out awesome like the other one.

Gonna knock out some shit tonight


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Apr 29 2011, 09:50 AM~20446731
> *Did get a chance to finally use my powder coat gun.We think it turned out pretty good for the first time.It's all in the prep
> 
> 
> ...


That pc is looking good :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@May 2 2011, 07:52 PM~20470242
> *That pc is looking good :biggrin:
> *


Thanks again bro. I owe you big time.Havin 2 cups make a world of difference :biggrin:


----------



## dj wongburger (Jul 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@May 2 2011, 11:16 PM~20472879
> *Thanks again bro. I owe you big time.Havin 2 cups make a world of difference  :biggrin:
> *


what did you do today 

i got banned :happysad:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Tryin something a little diff.  thats either a 2 or 3 ton spring cut down


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Droped down








bit of poke no shimms.Man i cant wait to get my extended uppers


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Top view.Driver side


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@May 3 2011, 01:16 AM~20472879
> *Thanks again bro. I owe you big time.Havin 2 cups make a world of difference  :biggrin:
> *


No problem homie. You should try having 8 of them :biggrin: Cars coming together nicely.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@May 3 2011, 08:11 PM~20478872
> *No problem homie.  You should try having 8 of them :biggrin:    Cars coming together nicely.
> *



HAHAH yeah.that would be nice.I already have 3 jobs lined up already :biggrin: an been doin parts on my boys 65 fleetside 


An yeah it fells good to put this bitch back together.Just in time for summer.All those cold nights freezing our asses off are starting to pay off.Now i just have to fit all the pieces to the puzzle

Tomm. gonna throw together the other side an install drag link.Then its on to plumbing/wiring it all up witch should be pretty easy being its all already there.I'm hoping by the weekend have it rollin an off these fucking jack stands


----------



## CANUHOP (Jun 20, 2002)

Keep up the good work homie! Then you can trailer that bitch down here and cruise with us!!


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CANUHOP_@May 4 2011, 09:01 AM~20482269
> *Keep up the good work homie! Then you can trailer that bitch down here and cruise with us!!
> *



Thanks bro, its been a learning curve that i think wont end.


Man w/ gas prices then way they been.It's hard keeping gas in my 2 work trucks,wifes car, an the low.This sux :angry:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Plumbed up an wirerd up.Just gotta ckean up a couple thangs then its ready for mow


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Sorry guys been hella busy.An my dam computer crashed w/ all my pics.So i'm working w/ a one i just bought off craigslist.I'll have some pics as soon as i can

As for now my boy got a short vid the other night.He's the main man behind all this welding an cutting an small pieces of steel he gets from work 

Go to the second page or so
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=592657


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

I picked up a couple new oil filled gauges the other day off ebay.Just incase i somehow break one i'll have on on hand

Also picked up up a 1/2 ton spring off ebay also.Gonna try a softer spring an see what happens

Also gonna pull my front end apart a bit of atleast drop the lowers just to get the springs out.Then come up w/ some kinda lower lower bag cup that will hold the spring straight (kinda like a up side down deep cup)so my bag an spring stay somewhat parallel.Then give this another shot


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Yo some of us up here might be goin to a show in marysville kansas june 4th, is that anywhere by you? think its just a hot rod show but ive heard its good.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@May 16 2011, 09:49 PM~20567552
> *Yo some of us up here might be goin to a show in marysville kansas june 4th, is that anywhere by you?  think its just a hot rod show but ive heard its good.
> *


Yeah i'm about a hour south of that.Lmk the date i so i can see whats goin on that weekend :biggrin:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@May 6 2011, 02:11 AM~20495590
> *Plumbed up an wirerd up.Just gotta ckean up a couple thangs then its ready for mow
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@May 17 2011, 06:34 AM~20569195
> *:0
> *


 :h5: 
Was trying to hop off a roller rocker switch box where the switch is smaller than my thumb.Didnt work so good an i need nitrogen :biggrin: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7g9HUbtbPBU


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@May 17 2011, 05:50 AM~20568998
> *Yeah i'm about a hour south of that.Lmk the date i so i can see whats goin on that weekend :biggrin:
> *


looks like its right between lincoln and manhattan. its june 4th I think we might have 3 of us go down there. Is your car ready to show?


----------



## EsePatJ (Dec 7, 2006)

.TODD said:


> sick pic how much :biggrin:


Really Nice pic!!


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

EsePatJ said:


> Really Nice pic!!



Thanks,i've been slacking as of lately.Gonna get back into it here soon


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

baggedout81 said:


> Plumbed up an wirerd up.Just gotta ckean up a couple thangs then its ready for mow


That blue pops REAL NICE thank god I didn't go powder coat because I would be trying to powder coat every thing in SITE!


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

baggedout81 said:


> Did get a chance to finally use my powder coat gun.We think it turned out pretty good for the first time.It's all in the prep


Came out hella clean!


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks brotha,I cant wait to get my uppers done up an put em in powder.That an get this thing dialed in a bit


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Well had some free time for one yesterday.So i pulled my switch box out an started wiring up my switch panel.I had to test it out so i built up about 100 psi an started to hit the switch,MAN was it a hell of allot easier than a roller rocker.

Sorry i took pics but my computers acting funny an wont recognize my camera.So as soon as i get it fixed i'll post em


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

baggedout81 said:


> Well had some free time for one yesterday.So i pulled my switch box out an started wiring up my switch panel.I had to test it out so i built up about 100 psi an started to hit the switch,MAN was it a hell of allot easier than a roller rocker.
> 
> Sorry i took pics but my computers acting funny an wont recognize my camera.So as soon as i get it fixed i'll post em


:drama:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

[/IMG]


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

[/IMG]


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

[/IMG]


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Gotta get a handle for the other side.But you get the idea







[/IMG]


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

[/IMG]


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Man i really need to get some new carpet.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

baggedout81 said:


> [/IMG]


 lol


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Picked up a shifter to make a switch handle outa of.Had a buddy tell me about it.It shouldn't take much for me to make it just have to drill a couple holes.It's pretty neat an didn't cost me a ton of money


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

you gotta pm nicca


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Picked up a spare 13" awhile back.Cant find any hankooks anywhere







[/IMG]


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Made a handle 







[/IMG]


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

sick,and nice hand!


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

baggedout81 said:


> Made a handle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good looking handle


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Purple Haze said:


> Good looking handle


Thanks for the idea Bro.I've walked by that handle in the store i dont know how many times an never thought about it


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

baggedout81 said:


> Made a handle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 now use it :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

CoupeDTS said:


> now use it :biggrin:


Gota few things i gotta work out still.Just to day hot to get out an work ya know.

I did build up a bit of pressure after i got id made an tried it out.Worked soooo much better than a switch box


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

baggedout81 said:


> Made a handle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:nicoderm:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Was looking back an i dont think i ever posted a vid of it KINDA in action.I think i was at 225-250 psi in this vid.I know i know i was way off on it.Was using a roller rocker switch box an my fat ass fingers werent workin.We still need to do some work to it an get it dialed in.So this is just the beginning


----------



## Black64s (Nov 14, 2005)

Wait.... What, fucking sweet bro...



baggedout81 said:


> Was looking back an i dont think i ever posted a vid of it KINDA in action.I think i was at 225-250 psi in this vid.I know i know i was way off on it.Was using a roller rocker switch box an my fat ass fingers werent workin.We still need to do some work to it an get it dialed in.So this is just the beginning


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

baggedout81 said:


> View attachment 340863
> View attachment 340863


 sweet


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

gonna say on the video you were over 225 easily bro, got a daily civic at 200 daily and first click dosnt come close to that first click of the switch.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

DETACHED said:


> gonna say on the video you were over 225 easily bro, got a daily civic at 200 daily and first click dosnt come close to that first click of the switch.


Nope,i had my viair 480 running at the same time an i have the pressure switch sit to 175 on it.I let the york run just a bit longer so i had a pretty good idea where i was at then i shut the car off to take that video.

I had snapped the back of my gauge off so i couldnt really tell exactly how much psi i was at.Hints why i was going off my viair

Gotta remember i'm running 3/4" I.D. dro hose w/ no 90 degree turns an a direct shot into the bag.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

baggedout81 said:


> Picked up a spare 13" awhile back.Cant find any hankooks anywhere
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice tire!!:thumbsup:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

8t4mc said:


> Nice tire!!:thumbsup:


HAHAh thanks bud.lmk if you come across anymore


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

DETACHED said:


> gonna say on the video you were over 225 easily bro, got a daily civic at 200 daily and first click dosnt come close to that first click of the switch.


 Are you running straight lines?


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> Are you running start lines?


whats a start line joe?

An wheres the 68 at?


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

baggedout81 said:


> Was looking back an i dont think i ever posted a vid of it KINDA in action.I think i was at 225-250 psi in this vid.I know i know i was way off on it.Was using a roller rocker switch box an my fat ass fingers werent workin.We still need to do some work to it an get it dialed in.So this is just the beginning


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

in the vid it looks like your car is in park. Youll get a better hop with the car in neautral


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

8t4mc said:


> in the vid it looks like your car is in park. Youll get a better hop with the car in neautral


Yeah it was.It was still pretty cold outside so had the door closed an had 55 gallon wood burning stove in front of me.I need to get back out an work on it again.To busy working on tons of other stuff lately


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

baggedout81 said:


> whats a start line joe?
> 
> An wheres the 68 at?


 lol straight lines!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

hey they took out *** boy's B.S out. :h5:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

still got the 68.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

whens this gbody going to the scrap yard?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

REV. chuck said:


> whens this gbody going to the scrap yard?


way to show up chuck


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

8t4mc said:


> way to show up chuck


I'm used to it by now.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

baggedout81 said:


> I'm used to it by now.


  

you figured this whole spring thing out huh


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

REV. chuck said:


> you figured this whole spring thing out huh


mmmm kinda.I'm havin a issue w/ the spring wanting to lean out towards the spindle while the bag stays straight.So what we came up w/ is essentially its a upside down deep cup thats gonna be welded to a cut down an angled "cup" that will sit in the lower arm.It's not gonna be very tall just enought to get the spring to sit right.Well at least thats the idea


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

baggedout81 said:


> mmmm kinda.I'm havin a issue w/ the spring wanting to lean out towards the spindle while the bag stays straight.So what we came up w/ is essentially its a upside down deep cup thats gonna be welded to a cut down an angled "cup" that will sit in the lower arm.It's not gonna be very tall just enought to get the spring to sit right.Well at least thats the idea


they weld a cup to correct this in the reinforce lower a arm


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

REV. chuck said:


> they weld a cup to correct this in the reinforce lower a arm


Problem is i already powder coated it


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

baggedout81 said:


> Problem is i already powder coated it


you did it at home? lesson learned its the best option man


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

REV. chuck said:


> you did it at home? lesson learned its the best option man


Yep craftsman PC gun an a oven i picked up for free


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

baggedout81 said:


> Yep craftsman PC gun an a oven i picked up for free


consider it practice then


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

REV. chuck said:


> consider it practice then


Shitty part is there reinforced an all that shit w/ new ball joints an AFCO solid greasable bushings.

I think i'm gonna just try the lower cup thing.Fuck it if it fails w/ a dro spring.I have a AFCO racing spring that we can mess around w/.

An if all else fails.I'll just go back to a lower cup.Or i could cut out a "plate an just bolt it down to the arm


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

baggedout81 said:


> Shitty part is there reinforced an all that shit w/ new ball joints an AFCO solid greasable bushings.
> 
> I think i'm gonna just try the lower cup thing.Fuck it if it fails w/ a dro spring.I have a AFCO racing spring that we can mess around w/.
> 
> An if all else fails.I'll just go back to a lower cup.Or i could cut out a "plate an just bolt it down to the arm


your over thinking this get a piece of pipe the spring fits in carve a fucking hole in the lower arm set pipe in to correct the spring angle weld solid cap repowder reinstall 

watch your heat while welding and you dont even to remove that shit


----------



## m0y316 (Jan 12, 2009)

What up bro!!!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Been hella busy this summer.Haven't even had time to get out an work on that old bitch!!! Gonna get back into my boys 65 this week try an get that thing kinda on the road,at least on its own power.An get the air up an going just gotta throw in a relay an power wire an hook up the switches.


----------



## jugoDEcarlo (Apr 26, 2007)

Bump


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

jugoDEcarlo said:


> Bump


What up playa, that MC clean as shit!!!Get that wiring cleaned up,not wanna catch on fire.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Well got the air all done in my boys 65 an 80% of all the other wiring he just has to finish the bed.The fronts allot slower now btw.An that sound you heard was the center cap off of one of the wheels falling onto the floor

See JOE your old air tanks got put to use.






As for my car.Nothing been working on everyone elses stuff along w/ work.But i've been brain storming an think i came up w/ a solution to this whole bag/spring thing.My problem is the bag wants to go one way while the spring wants to go another.Its the way the spring is clocked in the lower arm is the problem.So i think i mighta came up w/ a lower bracket that will work no matter witch way the spring is sitting.Its hard to explain but really its pretty simple


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Lazy fuck...


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Got my boys 65 up an running.Just need to button up a few more things thruout the winter then it will be ready to rock next year

[video]http://www.youtube.com/user/shortbed70[/video]


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

As for mine....NOTHING. gonna have to move from the 2 car garage ive had it at into a smaller spot.So i prob. wont have as mutch room to work on shit.But we'll see


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

whats good homie :wave:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

vouges17 said:


> whats good homie :wave:


Just trying to plug away.

When you gonna start layin some paint down?


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

baggedout81 said:


> Just trying to plug away.
> 
> When you gonna start layin some paint down?


next week or 2


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

vouges17 said:


> next week or 2


HELL YEAH!!!


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

baggedout81 said:


> Picked this up off of ebay for $70 gonna do as much as i can w/ it


is this all you need to powder coat?


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

.TODD said:


> is this all you need to powder coat?


Dam you went back a few pages LOL

I picked up a oven for free from a customer of mine.An cleaned it out w/ Mr. MUSCLE oven cleaner.

A pair of gloves that can take the heat once you pull it out

**NOTE** if theres anykinda static electricity the powder will cling to it,just the dust.My boys rafters in his garage are still candy blue LOL


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Picked up a pair of stock uppers for cheap.An ordered a reinforcing an extended kit from rick at unlimitied Suspention 

So i'm work on that while its cold as hell out.Gonna pick up some 5" pipe an make some new lower bag cups while i have the front end blown apart AGAIN!!


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

what happaned with that truck


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Got it on its maiden voyage couple weeks back.It was running a bit cold in this vid.Still need to finish up a few smaller things but the hard part is pretty mutch done.


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks 4 all ur help really appreciate it....... :thumbsup:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Blocky77 said:


> Thanks 4 all ur help really appreciate it....... :thumbsup:


No problem.lmk if you need anything else


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

ttt watup bag


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

What are you needing new bag cups for?


----------



## sicko87 (Oct 2, 2004)

hey!!! nice build up !! really like your airride setup with coils !!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

sicko87 said:


> hey!!! nice build up !! really like your airride setup with coils !!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks chief,it needs some tweeking.But i think i might be on the right track to getting iot functional.Maybe.If it dont work oh well.


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

It will work just trial n error brotha...


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Whats up fellas.Not a whole lot goin on here So after moving my car to a buddys shop hes not using.I set some mouse/rat bait pellets.After about a week i went out to get a few things an noticed ALL the bait traps i set were empty.Crazy hungry bastards so looks like im gonna have to keep an eye on that.I left my hood open so they wouldnt try an nest or eat up all my wiring.Little bastards!!

Also if some have followed.I'm planing on running a bag on bar.Well the way im gonna have to position the bag it will be offset a bit on the lower.So a poly bushing will just now work.So after installing the solid ones upfront on my lowers it gave my a idea of just making my own.So i went a did a little research an a little looking.Found a HUGE chunk of solid round stock at a local Second hand (thrift store etc.) along w/ a bunch of angle iron for CHEAP.So i'm gonna have a buddys dad turn it down.Gonna make it greasable.I'll take pics


----------



## m0y316 (Jan 12, 2009)

plans sound cool bro!!! got a question about the speedometer,it wasnt working when i got it and tryign to figure out where would be a good start to get it working again if you got any input


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

baggedout81 said:


> Whats up fellas.Not a whole lot goin on here So after moving my car to a buddys shop hes not using.I set some mouse/rat bait pellets.After about a week i went out to get a few things an noticed ALL the bait traps i set were empty.Crazy hungry bastards so looks like im gonna have to keep an eye on that.I left my hood open so they wouldnt try an nest or eat up all my wiring.Little bastards!!
> 
> Also if some have followed.I'm planing on running a bag on bar.Well the way im gonna have to position the bag it will be offset a bit on the lower.So a poly bushing will just now work.So after installing the solid ones upfront on my lowers it gave my a idea of just making my own.So i went a did a little research an a little looking.Found a HUGE chunk of solid round stock at a local Second hand (thrift store etc.) along w/ a bunch of angle iron for CHEAP.So i'm gonna have a buddys dad turn it down.*Gonna make it greasable.I'll take pics*


lets see those pics :thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

baggedout81 said:


> Got it on its maiden voyage couple weeks back.It was running a bit cold in this vid.Still need to finish up a few smaller things but the hard part is pretty mutch done.


pics of that over any work?


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

.TODD said:


> pics of that over any work?


Heres a link to his build thread
http://67-72chevytrucks.com/vboard/showthread.php?t=332884


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

havent done shit!!! hoping to get back on it here soon


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

baggedout81 said:


> havent done shit!!! hoping to get back on it here soon


:thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

baggedout81 said:


> havent done shit!!! hoping to get back on it here soon


its all good some time it be like that


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

e






Finally got started a bit.1stpicked up some angle an tacked the ears down.didnt wanna get warping.Stared cutting w/ the cut off wheel,went a 1 1/2".If its to mutch i can always shim back


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

1 1/2"

I cut the lip off of edge of the arm also just didnt get a pic.I bought a pre made kit from Rick at Unlimited.So it should make it easier.Started bending the side plates last night in the vise.Just didnt get pics


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Don't need a jig as long as the dogbone is on there. 1 1/2 is a bit much if u do any highway driving, me and others here do 1" then shim into 3/4 and it still bows out but is easier on the tires on the highway. No need to bend the plates before, set it on there where it goes, tack it in place, c clamp a lil past the weld, tack again, repeat till its all tacked on. Use a hammer where needed. The welding heats it up a bit so a c clamp bends it just fine


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Have a show coming up April 14 or 15th.So im hoping to make it.

Things i need to do...

-Finish upper arms.An hopefully powder coated (like my lowers)

-Pull the front end apart a bit.Put on uppers.Either get the lower bag/spring working or just make a tall lower bag bracket.BUT i'd like to get this bag/spring thing goin.I have a idea of a bracket to use so idk.

-After driving it around a bit last summer.Its a pain to get the front just right.Idk if its the bag/spring thing mess w/ me or my fat ass,or a small leak.Being i have seperate lines to each side to the front w/ individual valves an only one switch.Its hard to controll.SO i think i'm just tie in a smaller hydro line between each side.Between the fill valve an bag.Its not gonna effect anything.Just make it sit even while driving.Gotta see how small i can get this line.1/4' would be enought but if i have to go 3/8" it will work

I wanna wrap this shit up.So i can start on the turnes.It's been forever!!!!


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

What show? That marysville big hot rod show is in may, don't know if were goin this year


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

CoupeDTS said:


> What show? That marysville big hot rod show is in may, don't know if were goin this year


Its in Herigton,bout 45 min away from me to the SW.Yeah i was on the fence about these arms 1" or 1 1/2".I've seen a few g-bodys w/ both just sayd the hell w/ it.I'm gona probally shim them idk.Guess we'll see.An i was just tryin to make it a little easier on my welder w/ the side plates.That an i was just sitting around drinkin a few .It really didnt take mutch w/ a crescent wrench.

Well if you guys deside to go to marysville lmk.I know i'm goin to Tulsa,you guys?


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

:yes:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Sweet!!! The missis an i have fam there in Linc.Gonna try an make it up this summer.You guys puttin on any shows?


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

KAKALAK said:


> Bagging a G body :ugh: ........ May the G Body Gods have mercy on your soul


:twak:


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

baggedout81 said:


> HAHAH Yeah i hear that from time to time..... oh well just shake em off
> 
> Won't be the first or that last time i'ma hear that.
> 
> ...


:h5:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Well those that have followed my build.I was trying a bag/spring combo upfront.After putting it all back together,shit just wasnt working the way i wanted it to.So i'm pulling it for now an just putting in a taller lower cup.I really need to drive this bitch this summer.Its been to long!!

So i picked up some 1/4 wall 5" I.D. pipe a little over 3'.Gonna get them front lower brackets cut.Then i might try a little something differ4ent on the rear.Right now its as low as i can get it w/o "C" the frame.It has a decent lock up right now for bags (round 10") of stoke.It wont take but 10 minutes to do.Not for sure how mutch i wanna go maybe 4-5".

So for now i started pulling down the front end a bit.Got the springs off the bags.Get me a better idea on how tall i wanna make my lowers.Also gotta take my uppers for my new ones.So i'm gonna have to pull the hydro hose off.Kinda a pain in the ass moving that big ass 1" line around.But i needed a c2 rescent wrenches to loosen up the fittings but only had 1 DAMITT!!

Gonna also run a T fitting from side to side on the front.Dont have it like that way now,an it gets off on either side.Might have a sticking valve idk.But this will fix it an keep me at the same height on both sides.

i'll get some pics this weekend


----------



## CADI KID (Sep 19, 2011)

Ive been following your build and picked up alot of tips from it,thanks for shareing 
and good luck with the new plan. Are you going for a higher lock up now?


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

CADI KID said:


> Ive been following your build and picked up alot of tips from it,thanks for shareing
> and good luck with the new plan. Are you going for a higher lock up now?


Thanks,glad i could help out.I try an remember to take pics.But sometimes i just flat out forget.An yeah for now just a bit higher lock up.The plan for down the road is doing a BOB (bag on bar) set up off of the lowers.An run drop mounts maybe,get me a liitle more clearence.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

well im pullin the hyrdo line out dwn each side to put in swvel connectors.My dumbass b4 put solid ends up front an i dont know why.So i had to get a 1/2" female to 1/2" swivel to connect it b4.Well thats fine....but now i wanna even out each side when i lock up.Sim gonnaa run a T fitting to each side.Problem is w/ all the extra fittings an the BS.The dam shit will stick above the hood.Soooo im pullin it out,cutting the straight fittings an putting in a swivel


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

slowly gettin there.Arms are about done.just need smoothed out.pic paks when i remember to bring my camera back to download pics.

Also found a pretty easy way to remove upper bushings in these arms w/o using a press.It takes a bit of work but cheaper to take them into the machine shop


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

So me being a cheap ass.I desided i was gonna bull my upper busings byself instead of taking them to a machine shop.

Started out by drilling out the rubber w/ a couple old drill bits.It takes a couple minutes.dont need to take all the rubber out just enought to get ahold of the chush sleeve inside an twist out.It took me about 10 minutes per arm.But it worked


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Had my boy make a couple small welds on the inside while they were in the arms.It shrinks the metal just enought to get out


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Used a cople 1/2" extentions an a socket that was the same diamater as the steel bushings.Then w/ a couple wacks w/ a hammer on the extentions.They'll pop right out.It helps to have a 3rd hand while doing this


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

I ended up cutting out a bit more on toke.So i have plenty of room to clear my valves


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm also gonna run my solid AFCO greasable bushings.Had to take them from the other set of arms i had bought that werent cutting for me


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Arms are just about done.Its taking some time.Being i'm running the solid steel bushings w/ the cross shaft in an welding the reinforcing plates at the same time.My welder only does a little at a time,so the shaft will still turn an not get stuck.

Also ordered mu upper ball joints from PROFORGED (formallly power performance).They sell/make great products.My lowers are from the same company

Had my buddys dad turn down some solid joints for the back for the lowers frame side.For a future project.2 piece bushing w/ the crush sleeve.I'll get some picks


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Had to make a mock up lower bag cup for the front.Took a cardboard center tube from a roll of carpet an extended to 5".


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

couple pics


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

locked up


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Also just about have the uppers all welded up.Just need to knock the rough spots an clean em up a bit.Also got my ball joints in


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

why do i even post any more


----------



## CADI KID (Sep 19, 2011)

baggedout81 said:


> View attachment 480995
> Had to make a mock up lower bag cup for the front.Took a cardboard center tube from a roll of carpet an extended to 5".


what angle is that?


baggedout81 said:


> View attachment 481000
> locked up


sits up nice uffin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Not 4 sure,i just kinda guessed.I'll look into that.I know its a bit steeper than the set i used to have.I m thinking its not gonna be a problem since i'm not gonna be layed out all the way now.Not to mention i have quite a bit of room in my spring pocket


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

baggedout81 said:


> why do i even post any more


I say the same thing on my thread.:facepalm:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Had my boys father turn me down some soilid bushings for my rear trailinging arms for down the road when i start on on bag on bar set up.I'm using the crush sleeve from the rubber bushings.Gonna slide into the solid bushing.Need to drill a couple holes into the valley to let grease thru


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

View attachment 482277
Had my boys father turn me down some soilid bushings for my rear trailinging arms for down the road when i start on on bag on bar set up.I'm using the crush sleeve from the rubber bushings.Gonna slide into the solid bushing.Need to drill a couple holes into the valley to let grease thru


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Upper ball joints from proforged.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Cut off a foot.My boys gonna take it into work an cut it on the bandsaw.Cutting this shit w/ a cut off wheel sucks


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Pretty mutch done w/ the arm.Just need to tack the solid bushings in then ready for powder coat


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

baggedout81 said:


> why do i even post any more


:dunno:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

CADI KID said:


> what angle is that?
> 
> 
> sits up nice uffin:


10 degrees i belive thats what my boy that but them thought they were


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

baggedout81 said:


> View attachment 482298
> Pretty mutch done w/ the arm.Just need to tack the solid bushings in then ready for powder coat



Those look awesome man!


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Well dam,jess its been at bit since i posted.Been hella busy.But i managed it powder coat the uppers an bag cups.An installed today.An put bk together.I'll get picks.Dam camera went dead


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

baggedout81 said:


> View attachment 482298
> Pretty mutch done w/ the arm.Just need to tack the solid bushings in then ready for powder coat


----------



## CADI KID (Sep 19, 2011)

baggedout81 said:


> 10 degrees i belive thats what my boy that but them thought they were


uffin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

bag cups cut


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

plates for the front cups an also for the rear (later)


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

bout to go in the oven


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Fresh out the oven


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Future bag spacers for the rear.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

a little dirty still


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

baggedout81 said:


> View attachment 490370
> a little dirty still


look good though


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

yup, see he's on the move!:h5:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks fellas,yeah getin there.Went an moved it to a different location w/ only air to the back.Dam it was a little bumpy up front w/o air just ridding on the internal bumpstops.Gonna try an get it all plumbed up tonight.It shouldnt be to bad,all i did was take everything out.So all the wiring etc. still there


----------



## Lroi (Feb 20, 2006)

damn nice build man...love them cuttys hahahaaa, def wanna bag one


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

We i got it put back together an made it out to a local show.I've been busting my ass this past week.I left my dam camera in my car so this is the only pic i have.I need to work out a few bugs but for them most part all the hard shit is done


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

baggedout81 said:


> View attachment 494833
> We i got it put back together an made it out to a local show.I've been busting my ass this past week.I left my dam camera in my car so this is the only pic i have.I need to work out a few bugs but for them most part all the hard shit is done


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Will heres some pics from the last week or so

had to take each valve apart to get em to fit the way i wanted


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

i see you out on the streets  just finished my frame swap so thats why i been mia


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Yep yep,just tryin to figgure couple small things out.Yeah i've been watchin ya,lookin good bro!!


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Well its been awhile.Been hella busy w/ other stuff.But i've made a couple local shows,feels good to drive.I've got a few things to do

-Have to put the front sway bar back on.It has a ton of air transfer from side to side ever since i made a jumper between each side.Shity part is i have to drill into my lowers to get to the OEM bolt hole for the end link.Ohhh well i guess,there goes a bit of powdercoat.I need to also get out to my parts car an pull the front sway bar off of it bening i must scrapt myold one out woops!

-Noticed a small leak the other day right behind my trap under hood coming off of my EDC.Supid ass plastic line an compression fittings.So all that plastic shit is getting ripped out an replaced w/ hydro line.

-Gonna start on putting the beats back int oit also.It's been wayyyy to long.Something like 10 yrs.Just trying to figgure out a good set of RCA cables to buy.An figgure out how to stuff my 2 mtx amps in the pass. rear quarter


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

baggedout81 said:


> Well its been awhile.Been hella busy w/ other stuff.But i've made a couple local shows,feels good to drive.I've got a few things to do
> 
> -Have to put the front sway bar back on.It has a ton of air transfer from side to side ever since i made a jumper between each side.Shity part is i have to drill into my lowers to get to the OEM bolt hole for the end link.Ohhh well i guess,there goes a bit of powdercoat.I need to also get out to my parts car an pull the front sway bar off of it bening i must scrapt myold one out woops!
> 
> ...


Right on bag, glad thing's are going good for you.:420:

Also found out I can't get my L's back till November 23:banghead:, but saving some cash for new radiator, and going electric on it too.

EdC is on hold, till I cash in on my next crop.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

baggedout81 said:


> View attachment 497923


:fool2:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> Right on bag, glad thing's are going good for you.:420:
> 
> Also found out I can't get my L's back till November 23:banghead:, but saving some cash for new radiator, and going electric on it too.
> 
> EdC is on hold, till I cash in on my next crop.


Well dam November!!! Well atleast where your at its not so dam cold w/ snow on the ground like it would be here lol

An yeah i cant wait to see that RV2 pumping.Dam i love mine.Being i have a small leak,my car drained all the air out at a local show.Started it up after bout 30seconds i was at full lock up front to back.No way a electric could do that.Loove my EDC


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Well i added some rear bag spacers to the rear last night to get a little more lift (loose the drop now).Got it all done but now my dam shocks are holding me from getting full lift.Need to do a little reseach soo witch ones will work.i gota pic lastnight,will trow it up here little later


----------



## CADI KID (Sep 19, 2011)

baggedout81 said:


> Well i added some rear bag spacers to the rear last night to get a little more lift (loose the drop now).Got it all done but now my dam shocks are holding me from getting full lift.Need to do a little reseach soo witch ones will work.i gota pic lastnight,will trow it up here little later


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-vehicle-parts-classifieds/289243-chrome-extended-shocks.html :dunno:
Think ima order me some too


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

CADI KID said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-vehicle-parts-classifieds/289243-chrome-extended-shocks.html :dunno:
> Think ima order me some too


Thanks bud,i just need some painted joints.Not really needing chrome


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

dropprd..Cant wait to see how it looks w/ out rear shocks.The Hell w/ getting out in the garage in this heat


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Got my new front lines in.There differnt brands but i cant tell the difference


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Little sneak peak of whats in the works


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

baggedout81 said:


> View attachment 513870
> Little sneak peak of whats in the works


:nicoderm:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

What the is now locked up.I was restricted by my shocks by 2 1/4".So im gonna look into gettin a new set


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Rears.As you can see one of them wont even retract.It had been leaking for years


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

picked up some longer shocks yesterday.There almost 3" longer,an about a 1" shorter compressed.Gotta throw some paint on em an throw em on later today.Pics later


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Well i picked these up.Bolted them up an they work great.Painted em black,they were red.No good in my book w/ a blue car w/ black underbody.So being its humid as hell here still the paint wouldnt dry.So i gave up watching paint dry an started having some cold ones.Tomm i'll throw em on when there dry
http://www.autozone.com/autozone/pa...jl9bZ8oxxx?itemIdentifier=410290_349697_7413_


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

Still watching this thread...

Love the car man.

Keep it up.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

thats buddy, cant wait to get it out.Now that its starting to get outa the tripple didgits here


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

baggedout81 said:


> thats buddy, cant wait to get it out.Now that its starting to get outa the tripple didgits here


:thumbsup:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

ME AND MY OLD SKOOL!NICE


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

baggedout81 said:


> View attachment 521560
> Rears.As you can see one of them wont even retract.It had been leaking for years


LOL, OLD ASS SHOCKS!I bet it drives better now in back


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> LOL, OLD ASS SHOCKS!I bet it drives better now in back


It has to,being b4 really i was really only using one side


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Rear shocks in.You can see my bag spacer there in the corner


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Picked up some slow down/silencers for the front.Gonna try em out see how they work


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Pick locked up.Any higher an im gonna have to start changing the rear arms...drop mounts etc.But who knows,im gonna roll it for now


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Front dumped


----------



## CADI KID (Sep 19, 2011)

Looks real good bro!


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

CADI KID said:


> Looks real good bro!


*
x2*


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

thanks fellas,im pretty happy now w/ the rear lock up.Think ima roll it how it is,im tired of working on it.Need to put a few miles on her


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Been awile since ive updated...We i went to another local show well kinda bout 20 miles away.One thing that was really scetchy was how mutch dam body roll it has w/o the front sway bar.So i went out to my parts car (86 cutty) an pulled the front sway bar off.All easier said than done might i add.Old rusty ass small 10mm bolts in a cramped spot w/ my fat ass sucks.But i got it out.Of course i completelly rounded off one of the bolts an said fuck it!! Got doing some reseach an found out that Energy Susp. makes after market greasable universal brackets w/ polly bushings.So i ordered a pair,should be here next week some time.I'll take pics of the old OEM bushings compared to the new.Wayyy better an not to mention i can use bigger bolts w/ a larger bolt head on them not no 10mm interior bolts. 

Pics next week!!!


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Ohh an im gonna have to add my adjustable upper also.Noticed my pinion angle is off when locked up.Also have the steel swivel bushings that BMH sells.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

Right on bag, thanks for the update.

I would like to add sway bar to up front, but can't do to, sway bar hitting bag, when dropped ?


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> Right on bag, thanks for the update.
> 
> I would like to add sway bar to up front, but can't do to, sway bar hitting bag, when dropped ?


might have to come up w/ a new one.We gotta come up w/ one for my buddys truck.Never came w/ one


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Shit ordered the wrong size of bushings from Energy.So hurry up an wait again.DAMIT!!!!!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

baggedout81 said:


> Shit ordered the wrong size of bushings from Energy.So hurry up an wait again.DAMIT!!!!!


:facepalm:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Picked up some new energy sway bar greasable bushings.Wayyy better than stocks


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

The dam hole to bolt the lower bushing onto the arm was way to small to get the bottom bushing an washer on.So i cut the bushing down an used a smaller washer


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Easy tip.Tape bolt an washer together.Makes it easyer in tight places


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Lookin good bro!


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

TWEEDY said:


> Lookin good bro!


thanks G,were them vert pics!!!!


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Id prob be careful doin side to side stuff with sway bars. I snapped a rear on a car once with bags


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

CoupeDTS said:


> Id prob be careful doin side to side stuff with sway bars. I snapped a rear on a car once with bags


Dont have side to side anymore.Just 1 switch up/dwn.I took my sway bar off like a dumbass,boy was that a mistake.Im running a fill/dump on each side in the front w/ a line between them.So i was getting tons of body roll.Havent had a chance to drive it yet.But im forsure ita ton better


----------



## Drew513Ryder (Feb 2, 2012)

can you do side to side with a swaybar? i still have mine on my regal right now i only got a front up and down and back up and down but i just got a 9 switch box im bout to add


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Drew513Ryder said:


> can you do side to side with a swaybar? i still have mine on my regal right now i only got a front up and down and back up and down but i just got a 9 switch box im bout to add


Dont take it off if your only have F,B.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

baggedout81 said:


> Here's the only pic i have of the rear.You get the idea tho.
> The only reason my valves are turned like that is that i have a HUGE Ass box going in there soon and needed the room.


I'm new to all of this but I was under the impression that the 4 ports on the tank were for the valves for each corner, what do you have the center two ports hooked too?


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

its looking good mane


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Damn bro, sat here tonight and went thru every page, I must say sweet build and it has enlightened me alot for when I do my install in the spring, granted I drive a b body but I sure much of this is still pertenant.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

caprice on dz said:


> I'm new to all of this but I was under the impression that the 4 ports on the tank were for the valves for each corner, what do you have the center two ports hooked too?


Nothing now,if ya look bk i had my boy weld on a few extra bungs to the tank.I was planning on running dual lines down each side to the front for bags.But gave that up


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

BRAVO said:


> its looking good mane


Thanks bro,need to get it out.Still havent had time to get her out after i put that sway bar on haha


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

caprice on dz said:


> Damn bro, sat here tonight and went thru every page, I must say sweet build and it has enlightened me alot for when I do my install in the spring, granted I drive a b body but I sure much of this is still pertenant.


Thanks for looking,i try an take pics as mutch as possible.But some times the booze gets in the way lolz.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

baggedout81 said:


> Thanks for looking,i try an take pics as mutch as possible.But some times the booze gets in the way lolz.


Yup, had many a weekends where I woke up Sunday trying to figure out what possessed me to do what I did


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

baggedout81 said:


> Thanks for looking,i try an take pics as mutch as possible.*But some times the booze gets in the way* lolz.


*Like*


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

baggedout81 said:


> Thanks bro,need to get it out.Still havent had time to get her out after i put that sway bar on haha


:drama:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Maybe i can convice my boy to get a quick vid this week.

Did add a adjuster to my EDC.When it started getting over 200psi.It would start slippin the belt.I'll snap a pic


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Shit,forgot to snap a pic.

In the middle of buyin a house so the cutty been on the backburner.Tryin to pack shit up an also selling shit that ive had sittin for years.

Ohh have some 1/4" an 3/8" hydro hose supposed to show up anyday now.Ripping all that plastic line out thats been in there for years,dont trust it


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Hose came in.Ripping out all the plastic DOT.New line from york to tank,underhood to train horn,underhood to guage inside cab


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

If we ever get together someday you should have me hardline your compressor


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

I actually thought bout that underhood maybe down the road.Would have to add a little bit of braided line somewhere due to ingine vibrations.Did the air in my boys 65 chevy fleetside pick up w/ plastic.He's redoing evertying underhood motor,candied engine bay.Thinking some nice stainless line would be sweet


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Yeah, only thing is its permanent! A permanent positioned hose. You have to have everything where its going to stay and the size fittings you're always going to use


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

CoupeDTS said:


> Yeah, only thing is its permanent! A permanent positioned hose. You have to have everything where its going to stay and the size fittings you're always going to use


That's going to be bad ASS:yes:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

baggedout81 said:


> Shit,forgot to snap a pic.
> 
> In the* middle of buyin a house* so the cutty been on the backburner.Tryin to pack shit up an also selling shit that ive had sittin for years.
> 
> Ohh have some 1/4" an 3/8" hydro hose supposed to show up anyday now.Ripping all that plastic line out thats been in there for years,dont trust it


Glad to here your doing good, homie, good luck on the house :h5:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

pics of the new home when you get moved in


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

CoupeDTS said:


> Yeah, only thing is its permanent! A permanent positioned hose. You have to have everything where its going to stay and the size fittings you're always going to use


Not a big deal really.All my hoses are secured (or going to be) w/ rubber insulated odels (what i call em) an id do the same w/ hardline.Its a bitch w/ this 1" O.D. hose i have going down each side to mt front fills


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Shit, forgot about your big size hoses with air. My flare tool can do up to 3/4" hardline but the bender I think is only good to 1/2". That's why I say its prob only good to do the compressor lines


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

my bk yard


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Gota mathafuckin water stream in my back yard


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

garage outa my other bk door


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

CoupeDTS said:


> Shit, forgot about your big size hoses with air. My flare tool can do up to 3/4" hardline but the bender I think is only good to 1/2". That's why I say its prob only good to do the compressor lines


Well i want to do the other lines under hood have 3 of em.Then also in trunk off my fill valves going out the body


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

what up spanky an joe.shit all good there?


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

*ttt*


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Well haven't done mutch.Bout to move into a new house her ina couple weeks.Gonna be nice havin all my shit an my car in 1 area to work on when i please


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Guess i forgot to post this.After running my york for a few hours over 200 psi.I noticed my bracket was starting to give a bit.So i got crafty an piced up a double adjustable.Thew a jam nut on one end an WAMOO!!.I put the ends in a vice an bent them back,the side on the block got a bit stresses cracked so my boy threw a tack on it.Now its pumping up to 300 psi w/ no problems


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

baggedout81 said:


> View attachment 568976
> Guess i forgot to post this.After running my york for a few hours over 200 psi.I noticed my bracket was starting to give a bit.So i got crafty an piced up a double adjustable.Thew a jam nut on one end an WAMOO!!.I put the ends in a vice an bent them back,the side on the block got a bit stresses cracked so my boy threw a tack on it.Now its pumping up to 300 psi w/ no problems


:nicoderm:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Blocky77 said:


> :nicoderm:


What it dewwww


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Picked up a upgraded steering shaft.The ol rag joint is getting wore out


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Bought some old school 72 spoke players for spares.These things are super rare to come by


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Kinda hard to tell.But the hub on these are a dead giveaway


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Bought a house so been putting the cutty on hold for now.But its here for me to work on anytime i want now an not have to drive miles to go work on it


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

Is that your new place? How big is the garage?



baggedout81 said:


> View attachment 592141
> Bought a house so been putting the cutty on hold for now.But its here for me to work on anytime i want now an not have to drive miles to go work on it


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

baggedout81 said:


> View attachment 592141
> Bought a house so been putting the cutty on hold for now.But its here for me to work on anytime i want now an not have to drive miles to go work on it


Doing great thanks. 68 will be up and going soon. Still got the edc setup. Need to get the bugs out, be for I post a video.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

baggedout81 said:


> View attachment 592139
> Bought some old school 72 spoke players for spares.These things are super rare to come by


sick, where did you get those


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

ShibbyShibby said:


> Is that your new place? How big is the garage?


2 car theres about 5 feet behind my bumper.But i hage a good size back yard.So a shop is gonna be in my future


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## Kman9090 (Jan 23, 2013)

1982 Cutlass
1. Does anyone have pic's of the rear lower brackets mounted to the axel?
2. I bought a kit from CCE a little over a year ago and am just now getting around to finishing it up. I think I have 2500 series bags.
3. Will I need to remove the perches before I weld the brackets to the axel or can I leve the perch and weld the bracket to it?
4. My set up in the rear sits at a slite angle, is this normal?
Thank you to everyone for this thread I have learned so much!


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

congrats on new house :thumbsup:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Kman9090 said:


> 1982 Cutlass
> 1. Does anyone have pic's of the rear lower brackets mounted to the axel?
> 2. I bought a kit from CCE a little over a year ago and am just now getting around to finishing it up. I think I have 2500 series bags.
> 3. Will I need to remove the perches before I weld the brackets to the axel or can I leve the perch and weld the bracket to it?
> ...


Yep remove the rear lower spring perches on axle an weld on the over axle new ones.
Yeah theres gonna be a slight arc to the rear.Thats normal an wont hurt the bags in anyway aslong as there not rubbing on anything


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

vouges17 said:


> congrats on new house :thumbsup:


Thanks bud,its nice to get into something ya can call your own


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

baggedout81 said:


> Thanks bud,its nice to get into something ya can call your own


:h5:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Did a little trading on some 15" wires i've had laying around for a set of lower door panel,rear shelf w/ speakers


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Picked up some lower trim.Cant find these anywhere these days.Just need polished up.


Hoping to get started putting some hydro line in.Replacing all the DOT plastic shit


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

baggedout81 said:


> View attachment 631213
> Picked up some lower trim.Cant find these anywhere these days.Just need polished up.
> 
> 
> Hoping to get started putting some hydro line in.Replacing all the DOT plastic shit


good move


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

vouges17 said:


> good move


What it dewww mang!!!


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Picked up some wheel backing plates from a cat off here from AU


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Noticed this the other day.Could have been a defaulty chain or not enought tensil strenght.Ither way it broke the weld


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Guess its been awhile since ive been in here.Havent done a whole lot.












Did get out out fora bit to warm it up an change the oil.I did start pulling the oil plastic line out an start running hydraulic line just forgot to get pics.An before i put it up in the air i wanted to make a better under car rolling light.As you can tell a huge difference.Should help allot


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

baggedout81 said:


> View attachment 631209
> View attachment 631209
> Did a little trading on some 15" wires i've had laying around for a set of lower door panel,rear shelf w/ speakers


I've been thinking about getting the lower door panels myself. I'd like to find some Regal concert sound lower panels, that way I wouldn't have to worry about buying aftermarket ones.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

I wanted something a little more for the front stage besides the 3 1/2" an tweets in the doors.Just need to figgure out if i wanna paint them or what


----------



## Droop408 (May 28, 2013)

Coming along good, bro. Very nice cutlass.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks homboy.Been really thinkin bout redoing pain/body here lately.Lets just say HOK an lace.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Well had my boy do a quick spray out on a old junk hood.HOK Majik Blue pearl.Tracked down some lace an a can of rattle can nickle finish (cant find silver,goddam huffers).The wife had never spraypainted a thing in her life!! Helped me tape up an lay down the lace an even sprayed.Still unsure bout what were gonna go with.But this was just to get a idea.An if anyone has any tips or tricks for layin down lace.Please throw it out there


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Made a rolling shop light.As you can see its gonna make a huge difference when working under any vehicle.Have under $40 into it.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

whats up with the kids playset...??? you gonna kandy it out or what...??? LOL...!!!


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

HAHA woops,just seen that.Always a project around here.

Yeah im leaning towards a concentrate candy blue over the top of everything


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

baggedout81 said:


> View attachment 757026
> View attachment 757034
> View attachment 757042
> Made a rolling shop light.As you can see its gonna make a huge difference when working under any vehicle.Have under $40 into it.


Very cool.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

baggedout81 said:


> View attachment 756986
> View attachment 756994
> View attachment 757002
> View attachment 757010
> ...


i say a;; 3


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

baggedout81 said:


> View attachment 631213
> Picked up some lower trim.Cant find these anywhere these days.Just need polished up.
> 
> 
> Hoping to get started putting some hydro line in.Replacing all the DOT plastic shit


:h5:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

REV. chuck said:


> i say a;; 3



? right to left?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

littlerascle59 said:


> Very cool.


x2


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> x2


What up joe? whats new


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Picked up a Taylor Tot for my little one.Got her 1st b-day coming up here in a couple months.Dont have pics,but i got the rest tore down ready to get blasted.Hopefully i can get to a blasting cabinet here this week


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Picked up some paint for this stroller













Finally got the paint stripped off.Used paint stripper,what a pain in the ass!!! Never again,i'll be investing in a small cabinet next time around


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Using chrome bolts an hardware


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Did finally get a chance to put some hydro line in.Stepped up an got rid of the viair leader hose an put in a hydro check valve.Still have to run line back to the tank an inside to a guage


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Well its been awhile.laptop took as shit on me so I lost all my pics.so I'm on the nook for now.Got the stroller all done up an it turned out great! Got the hydro line from tank to york installed an also a coalescing filter off of the tank to catch any blowby.An just when I was about to get it off of jackstands.Shit goes wrong! Went to take out a fitting from the tank an the shit was stuck! Like crazy stuck! Ended up drilling the fitting out then peel back the threads from the old fitting..Wanna talk about a bastard.An all while the air tank was still in the car.Just way to much shit to unhook to take out the tank

I'll try an get some pics up soon.I'm just dying to get it bk on the road


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

baggedout81 said:


> Well its been awhile.laptop took as shit on me so I lost all my pics.so I'm on the nook for now.Got the stroller all done up an it turned out great! Got the hydro line from tank to york installed an also a coalescing filter off of the tank to catch any blowby.An just when I was about to get it off of jackstands.Shit goes wrong! Went to take out a fitting from the tank an the shit was stuck! Like crazy stuck! Ended up drilling the fitting out then peel back the threads from the old fitting..Wanna talk about a bastard.An all while the air tank was still in the car.Just way to much shit to unhook to take out the tank
> 
> I'll try an get some pics up soon.I'm just dying to get it bk on the road


----------



## toddbrumfield (Oct 17, 2009)

just look thru the build up and bad ass for air. im thinkin of buildin my 84 cutlass on air too just lay and play.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Dam haven't been on my topic for a hot minute!!! Well I still got them cutlass.life's kinda got in the way.but I finally brought her out an washed her up






an I finished up the stroller posted above.Shit hurts your eyes in the sun!!!


----------



## ReyRey (Jan 7, 2007)

ttt


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Ttt. Good info


----------



## 85cutlasslolo (Apr 12, 2011)

Any recent pics


----------



## m0y316 (Jan 12, 2009)

:420:


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

Just juice the cutty man lol Jesus!


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Haha nope.Nothin really new as of lately.Just getting it out an driving it from time to time.Everything still runs a works great.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Did pick up another stroller for my sons birthday. I have a few months to get this one done before his 1st birthday


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

See you really breaking in that house. 

What up bag. Still got the 68 and 88 gutless:420:


----------

